# Thoughts on Rock, Cena, Miz segment



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

To be honest I can't stand Cena but I thought he was great tonight. I fully expect The Rock to get him back though, maybe at Mania.


----------



## Crayo (Sep 22, 2010)

Shut up hater. Cena outstaged everyone, like it or not. Miz was awesome again too. Rock was also great, but Cena dominated.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

RedMan1234 said:


> To be honest I can't stand Cena but I thought he was great tonight.


Exactly what I was going here to post, he really did good tonight,


----------



## Acchan (Jan 11, 2011)

It's that hard for Cena to cut the promo after the great one but yeah, he did a great job tonight.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought everyone came off really well. I'm not a fan of the Miz's but I think even he shined in that environment.

It's still not enough to get me to order Wrestlemania, though.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Crayo said:


> Shut up hater. Cena outstaged everyone, like it or not. Miz was awesome again too. Rock was also great, but Cena dominated.


Shut up for giving my opinion on what I thought about the segment? GTFO


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought it was excellent by all three men, and aside from kip up, The Rock hasn't lost a beat in the ring.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cena made Rock look like a bitch.

I fully expect Rock to be involved in the ending of the match at Mania.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

They need to turn Cena heel. I sure enjoy hating him. I really did not care much for Cena before this segment but he did speak some truth which added to the epicness. He gained my respect tonight but I still love hating him. I pray that he makes a heel turn. Mix was freaking awesome.

Rock was fantastic as always and I marked out when delivered the DDT and People's Elbow on the Miz. I don't care that he missed the kip up. Come on guys, it's the Rock.

Overall I was entertained with the segment. After tonight, The Miz and Cena have become relevant in my eyes, something that was not the case when I first got back into wrestling.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

where was austin ?


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Cena's walking a thin line between face and heel right now...and I'm not talking tweener like Austin. I think after the fu, he really looked like a heel, you wouldn't know he was the top face of the company with the boo's he received. Mania could shift the tides, and I hope the WWE picks up on the momentum they can have with Cena potentially becoming more viral, maybe anti-estabilishment...it would be the perfect time to do it. Who better to usher such a turn then the Rock? His breaking point? The fans turning on him blatently in favor of the Rock, while he's spent years trying to entertain the fans with his blood sweat and tears. He can say he's tired of it, and it would be the perfect bridge to burn all his previous kiddy bridges. Do it McMannequin! DO IT!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

You just knew that A-Ri would be the first one to attack.


----------



## Kingstund101 (Mar 2, 2011)

Did you notice how Cena ran outside the ring like a lil bitch, and the FU the Rock after dealing with the Miz/Riley. What a real champ(sarcasm)


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

The fans really didn't show love for Cena at all.

I thought it was ok. Not as good as I expected.

The opening Promo was good by The Rock, then Cena's was good too but kind of half sucking up to Rock and half going on back on what he said, but all and all it was good, would have liked a better response from The Rock to be honest, this is where all the 'talking' is done. Highly unlikely we will see these guys share words again. Not like this anyway.

But all in all was good, just expected more.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

The moment John Cena stepped foot in the same ring, he immediately looked like a goofy mid-carder while Miz was able to hold his own. I give Miz credit where it’s due, he did well in the promo but Cena did killed the epicness a little but it was still overall great to see finally Rock/Cena interaction. It was still great by all performers. 

I did cringe a little at the The Rock ring rust which came to no surprise though.

Fellow Rock fans please do not try to deny it, *NexusOne* do not try to deny it, Rock was rusty as hell. He wasn’t a disaster just, just lost his “groove” but the Peoples Elbow was pretty good and the Attitude Adjustment he sold was also good. Rock did indeed show ring-rust, that kip-up was bad but he quickly made up for it. 

However the most hilarious thing that happened when as soon Rock hit the People’s Elbow, Miz immediately got back up as if he no sold it and then and literally tossed himself over the top rope. 

Funny as fuck.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena was incredible. All I gotta say.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Something BAD is gonna happen to John Cena at WM...look for it


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

"Looking like a long lost power ranger" another awesome quote by The Rock
Cena played his soldier good boy role to the fullest.
Miz did a great job too.

Rocky was still a bit rusty but he looked great all things considered.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

It wasn't as good as it should've been.

It's cool that WWE is backing Miz and what not, but he looked really out of place in that segment. Nothing he said really mattered. Everyone wanted to see Rock/Cena go back and forth. Didn't happen. Cena did well on the mic, but it wasn't the exchange that I thought would go down.

Rock will get his revenge at Wrestlemania, and that'll be it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Kingstund101 said:


> Did you notice how Cena ran outside the ring like a lil bitch, and the FU the Rock after dealing with the Miz/Riley. What a real champ(sarcasm)


You know it's not real right? What kayfabe reason would he have for helping The Rock?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The dialog sucked!

They had an entire week to come up with this and this is the best they do?

Cena acted like a dumb retarded for 10 minutes and serious'd for 1 minute. I wish he could be serious for the entire damn thing and not talk in that ridiculous tone of his.

The Miz, well was The Miz. This guy needs to work on his facial expressions. Yes Miz marks for the 1000th time we know he has the mic skills and charisma, but his facial expressions come off looking as a big goofball. Cena's the one that's supposed to look like the goofball when he's being a nerd, yet it's actually The Miz looking like a goofball when he's supposed to be serious.

Also who's bright idea was it ti have Miz get up 1 second after The People's Elbow? fpalm

All in all it was a terrible segment. From the tedious dialog, to the bad acting. The only thing that saved it was the AA out of nowhere. I knew Cena would go for the A from the time Riley started beating on Rock but I dind't expect it to connect. I thought Rock would counter, attempt for Rock Bottom but Cena would just run out. But boy did Cena send a message or what.

Nonetheless, tonight's RAW on the whole was mediocre and this cannot possibly the go home show before Mania.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cena's cock sucking wasn't needed, but that FU saved it. Still heat between him and The Rock. Rock is either screwing Cena or counting 1-2-3 at Mania for the Miz setting up Cena/Rock for SummerSlam or WM28.

The whole TEAM I BRING IT shit was gay too. WWE trying to push merchandise.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

The King of Blaze said:


> The moment John Cena stepped foot in the same ring, he immediately looked like a goofy mid-carder while Miz was able to hold his own. I give Miz credit where it’s due, he did well in the promo but Cena did killed the epicness a little but it was still overall great to see finally Rock/Cena interaction. It was still great by all performers.
> 
> I did cringe a little at the The Rock ring rust which came to no surprise though.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with everything you said. It's not that I thought Cena was terrible it's just that he sucked up way too much in the beginning. And yeah, Rock was rusty as hell. His punches looked awkward and he botched his little ninja kickup thing.


----------



## Choiceproman (Mar 16, 2011)

> The moment John Cena stepped foot in the same ring, he immediately looked like a goofy mid-carder while Miz was able to hold his own.


Were we watching the same thing? All I saw was Cena looking stronger than anyone in that segment.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The King of Blaze said:


> The moment John Cena stepped foot in the same ring, he immediately looked like a goofy mid-carder while Miz was able to hold his own. I give Miz credit where it’s due, he did well in the promo but Cena did killed the epicness a little but it was still overall great to see finally Rock/Cena interaction. It was still great by all performers.
> 
> I did cringe a little at the The Rock ring rust which came to no surprise though.
> 
> ...


OK..it is what it is but you should be smart enough to know that if the Rock took a hit tonight, something is gonna happen at WM 27. Something bigger than originally believed.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

It was weak, Cena sucked on the mic, Rock had ring rust. HHH - Undertaker segment destroys it.


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

KrazyGreen said:


> Cena's walking a thin line between face and heel right now...and I'm not talking tweener like Austin. I think after the fu, he really looked like a heel, you wouldn't know he was the top face of the company with the boo's he received. Mania could shift the tides, and I hope the WWE picks up on the momentum they can have with Cena potentially becoming more viral, maybe anti-estabilishment...it would be the perfect time to do it. Who better to usher such a turn then the Rock? *His breaking point? The fans turning on him blatently in favor of the Rock, while he's spent years trying to entertain the fans with his blood sweat and tears. He can say he's tired of it, and it would be the perfect bridge to burn all his previous kiddy bridges. Do it McMannequin! DO IT!*


Yea they did a similar thing with The Rock back in the day when the fans cheered more for Austin then him. This really could be a great chance for Cena to turn heel it really would


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

First Hardy no-sells a Scorpion Deathdrop from an Icon.

Then MIZ no-sells a Peoples Elbow from an Icon.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Cena was awesome tonight. Finally stopped the asskissing, kiddie jokes and rap crap and finally spoke from the heart.

Good job by all three, though the Miz looked pretty insignificant despite his best efforts. He'll retain on Sunday as the Rock will opt to cost Cena instead.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Great segment. Miz was excellent once again. Rock's opening promo was gold. His comeback was a little poor, but he doesn't have a lot to work with. Cena can talk about how Rock left the WWE and all that, whilst The Rock has already insulted Cena's outfit/rapping ect. Cena was good, although I expected better from both.

Rock had clear ring rust, though it wasn't anything major. He bothed the flip up, but other than that looked fine. A few hours practising some basic moves and he'll be fine.

Rock lies down for so many people. If he doesn't get his own back on Cena, it will sum him up IMO. Always putting people over. I've got hope however that he'll kick Ceba's ass.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cena was the best part about that segment, Rock's solo promo was boring, Cena came in and gave it energy and intensity.

Miz was a non-issue to be honest. Unfortunately.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cena owned that segment. What are you talking about?

Miz however, came out of that looking terrible.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

game3525 said:


> I thought it was excellent by all three men, and aside from kip up, *The Rock hasn't lost a beat in the ring*.


His striking was slower then usual.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Cena was awesome tonight. Finally stopped the asskissing, kiddie jokes and rap crap and finally spoke from the heart.
> 
> Good job by all three, though the Miz looked pretty insignificant despite his best efforts. He'll retain on Sunday as the Rock will opt to cost Cena instead.


Um he did kiss the rock's ass. And he did make dumb jokes that know one laughed at, I guess that's why you couldn't tell they were jokes.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Choiceproman said:


> Were we watching the same thing? All I saw was Cena looking stronger than anyone in that segment.


How? By having a goofy smile on his face taking away the seriousness of the whole segment?


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

Cena and Miz both looked like total mid carders in there with The Rock. Might as well had been 1999 and The Rock in there with Billy Gunn and The Road Dogg cause that is what it felt like.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Booze said:


> Great segment. Miz was excellent once again. Rock's opening promo was gold. His comeback was a little poor, but he doesn't have a lot to work with. Cena can talk about how Rock left the WWE and all that, whilst The Rock has already insulted Cena's outfit/rapping ect. Cena was good, although I expected better from both.
> 
> Rock had clear ring rust, though it wasn't anything major. He bothed the flip up, but other than that looked fine. A few hours practising some basic moves and he'll be fine.
> 
> Rock lies down for so many people. If he doesn't get his own back on Cena, it will sum him up IMO. Always putting people over. I've got hope however that he'll kick Ceba's ass.


Definitely credit Rock for putting Cena over like that. He has definitely put over some talent in his day. You know behind the scenes these guys are good friends. It's fun to watch, it's the Attitude Era vs. the PG era and it seems even the crowds of today are much, and I mean much more privy to the days of Rock and Austin then the talent pool of today. That says a lot about the generation gap, and also the fact that wrestling fans have a very long term memory.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena could have been more serious from the get go (This is a week before WM like), Rock could have been sharper with his movement and the Miz could have sold the people elbow better.

Minor flaws in what was an absolutely excellent segment. Cena finally stepped up tonight, I'll give him credit where it's due. After being awful for the last few weeks he brought it tonight. The Rock is just SO good.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cena was pretty good. He didn't say anything smart or cheesy. He was just straight forward

Only thing i didn't get was him kind of calling the rock racist

The Rock was ok. But he came off looking stupid after Cena said all the stuff he said, and he just replied by basically saying the same thing he said the first time

Miz was meh. Nothing really worth getting excited about

Cena doing the "you can't see me" to Rock, after he gave him the AA was simply Awesome

I "marked out" as you ppl on here would say :lmao


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Cena owning the crap out of Rock was awesome. You could tell Rock had no comeback at all. He just the same crap he's been saying for a lifetime. BORING! The nice AA was just the icing on the cake.

I can't wait when Cena makes "The Great One" tap out like a little bitch at Mania.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

that was pretty good they didn't give rock any chance to have a retort for what cena said because the miz had to have his say but yeah the F'U at the end added massive interest to this


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Miz has a chance of winning now


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Theproof said:


> How? By having a goofy smile on his face taking away the seriousness of the whole segment?


I hope you were watching the same promo I was because Cena was outstanding. He actually cut a serious promo which had more depth and psychology than anything that the Rock has produced since returning (and he pointed it out too) and you say that HE was the one taking away from the seriousness?


----------



## Prince King (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena was speaking the truth aight. That whole thing was epic. 

Cena is good but you know, haters gonna hate


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

HAHA Orton was absolutely right. What was Rock's rebuttal? God will be the judge and I'll whip your monkey ass all over Chicago. Cena absolutely killed it. Good to see at least some Cena haters can overcome their bias.

Unfortunately the Miz did look second rate as much as it pains me to say it. Up to this point, Miz was outshining Cena and Rock on the mic but tonight he was weak. He's definitely winning at WM though.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Azuran said:


> Cena owning the crap out of Rock was awesome. You could tell Rock had no comeback at all. He just the same crap he's been saying for a lifetime. BORING! The nice AA was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> I can't wait when Cena makes "The Great One" tap out like a little bitch at Mania.


Well, majority of fans who chanted Rocky Rocky throughout the segment while screaming Cena sucks Cena sucks! tells a different story. That extra million viewers Raw will get wasn't because of Cena or the Miz, so you should probably climb back to reality there, kiddo.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

scrilla said:


> Cena's cock sucking wasn't needed, but that FU saved it. Still heat between him and The Rock. Rock is either screwing Cena or counting 1-2-3 at Mania for the Miz setting up Cena/Rock for SummerSlam or WM28.


There's no way that's going to happen IMO. 

Rock's a babyface. He'll "surprisingly" help Cena win. Raise his hand, hand him the belt, hug him...bla bla bla...to close the show.

Next night on Raw he'll saw "John Cena, you earned my respect. The company is on your back now...bla bla bla". Then Cena comes out as a bigger babyface than ever and we're back to business as usual. 

It's all just a tease. Cena will be wrestling Undertaker next year.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't understand people saying that Cena killed the epicness when he added to it and greatly at that. Finally after all this time we get these 2 guys in the same ring and people are saying that Cena killed it? Really? The promo he gave was awesome and I loved the underlying shoot vibe I got from it. If anything disappointed me it was Rock's response. He's going to kick his ass? That's it? Cena calls him out and that's all he has to say? And then Miz effectively calls him out again and he comes back with a catchphrase. Is that is? Since his return Rock's promos have ranged from Godly to downright weird. Tonight he falls into the latter. 

Overall I thought it was a truly electrifying moment to finally see these 2 (or 3 lol) in the ring together. But I wish they had saved it for Mania itself. Ah well, I guess the best thing to come out of it all is that Miz's chances of retaining have gone up greatly. I see a Rock Bottom in Cena's future.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Algernon said:


> HAHA Orton was absolutely right. What was Rock's rebuttal? God will be the judge and I'll whip your monkey ass all over Chicago. Cena absolutely killed it. Good to see at least some Cena haters can overcome their bias.
> 
> Unfortunately the Miz did look second rate as much as it pains me to say it. Up to this point, Miz was outshining Cena and Rock on the mic but tonight he was weak. He's definitely winning at WM though.


what can the rock say to that honestly? If he said anything he'd have to go full heel mode that is pretty hard for anyone to retort when someone is agreeing to everything you said about them.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Cena needs to turn heel! If he reverts to same old gimmick after Wrestlmania he will be one big FAIL!!! I respect him more now, but I speak the truth.

See Hogan circa 1996.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Azuran said:


> Cena owning the crap out of Rock was awesome. You could tell Rock had no comeback at all. He just the same crap he's been saying for a lifetime. BORING! The nice AA was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> I can't wait when Cena makes "The Great One" tap out like a little bitch at Mania.


This 1000x times. 

Although Cena won't end up making Rock tap, there's no way. Rock will either screw Cena out of the title or they'll end up reconciling to beat down Miz.


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

Smoogle said:


> *that was pretty good they didn't give rock any chance to have a retort* for what cena said because the miz had to have his say but yeah the F'U at the end added massive interest to this


Yea that really does upset me how they didn't give The Rock a chance to come back before The Miz came out that was a disappointing.

Cena looked like a heel at the end of that AA. With all those boos if Mc Man can just pull the trigger it will be a perfect heel turn for Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Azuran said:


> Cena owning the crap out of Rock was awesome. You could tell Rock had no comeback at all. He just the same crap he's been saying for a lifetime. BORING! The nice AA was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> I can't wait when Cena makes "The Great One" tap out like a little bitch at Mania.


LOL doubt it. Pretty much guaranteed that Cena is going to get a Rock Bottom at Mania.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Algernon said:


> HAHA Orton was absolutely right. What was Rock's rebuttal? God will be the judge and I'll whip your monkey ass all over Chicago. Cena absolutely killed it. Good to see at least some Cena haters can overcome their bias.
> 
> Unfortunately the Miz did look second rate as much as it pains me to say it. Up to this point, Miz was outshining Cena and Rock on the mic but tonight he was weak. He's definitely winning at WM though.


Yeah, bias, right? Again, thousands chanting Rocky while tuning in because of the Rock. 

Thousands chanting Cena sucks while boo'ing the living fuck out of the guy. 

FU or not, Rocky has and always will own John Cena.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena was all over the place and truth be told his rapper promo was much better than this. They had a week.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Smoogle said:


> what can the rock say to that honestly? If he said anything he'd have to go full heel mode that is pretty hard for anyone to retort when someone is agreeing to everything you said about them.


That is the main point, in all honesty. What could Rock have said? It would have been different if it was Hollywood Rock in the ring tonight.


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Algernon said:


> HAHA Orton was absolutely right. What was Rock's rebuttal? God will be the judge and I'll whip your monkey ass all over Chicago.



What did you want him to answer... They had to cut to the Miz and the show was already past the 2h mark...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

All 3 were great. Everyone was at their best. Miz has improved so much over the past year its hard to believe hes the same guy who used to job to Carlito and use the Mizard of Oz. Cena was better than hes ever been. All that said there was SOMETHING missing. I don't know what it is, and I don't have any clue why I feel like that. But there is ONE THING missing that kept it from being that completely epic promo. It was still a great send off and a great setup to Mania.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I don't understand people saying that Cena killed the epicness when he added to it and greatly at that. Finally after all this time we get these 2 guys in the same ring and people are saying that Cena killed it? Really? The promo he gave was awesome and I loved the underlying shoot vibe I got from it. If anything disappointed me it was Rock's response. He's going to kick his ass? That's it? Cena calls him out and that's all he has to say? And then Miz effectively calls him out again and he comes back with a catchphrase. Is that is? Since his return Rock's promos have ranged from Godly to downright weird. Tonight he falls into the latter.
> 
> Overall I thought it was a truly electrifying moment to finally see these 2 (or 3 lol) in the ring together. But I wish they had saved it for Mania itself. Ah well, I guess the best thing to come out of it all is that Miz's chances of retaining have gone up greatly. I see a Rock Bottom in Cena's future.


That's what Rock does, he just kicks your ass. He doesn't come out to some wacky pyro, he comes out, black trunks, walks to the ring, to kick your monkey ass. Get it? It's his gimmick. It isn't his job to squash the shit out of these guys as much as it to put them over, which he did tonight.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Cena killed the promo for about 5 minutes by taking away from the intensity with his glib attitude about everything. By the time he got serious the crowd was dead for him.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

This whole thing is great. Could it have been better? Sure, anything can be. But I feel like all 3 men did a great job. I love how people are so divided on this fued. People are truly marking for their guy (whether it's cena, rock, or miz) and trying to discredit the other 2 guys. These 3 guys probably get along great behind the scenes, but people believe that they (especially rock and cena) really dont like each other. It really is great for me as a fan to watch this. Cant wait for mania. And if you cant find away to get some type of enjoyment out of this fued between these 3 men, you should probably stop watching wwe. Is it the greatest thing ever? No. But it's the most star power and excitement a fued has had around it in a very long time.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> Cena was pretty good. He didn't say anything smart or cheesy. He was just straight forward
> 
> Only thing i didn't get was him kind of calling the rock racist
> 
> ...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I think WWE did a great job in effectively making it seem Miz will retain at WM...

... I'm not buying into it myself, but it's good to see that not everyone "knows" Cena will win this Sunday.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The segment was great. The Rock came to the ring and delivered his greatness with the mic. Cena brought the segment down when he started kissing the Rock's ass. He should have just gotten to the point of why the Rock attacked him. The Miz came down and did his usual and got whoop by the Great One. And then Cena FU the Rock. Cena will not be winning at Mania after that.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

Are you people on crack? John Cena got owned tonight. Everyone in my living room was laughing at how lame he came across. What was Rock supposed to say lol? He already established Cena was a joke. 15000 in Chicago confirmed it. Rock is just a few tiers above Cena, there was nothing that needed saying, Rock was ready to bring it and Miz interrupted.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I don't understand people saying that Cena killed the epicness when he added to it and greatly at that. Finally after all this time we get these 2 guys in the same ring and people are saying that Cena killed it? Really? The promo he gave was awesome and I loved the underlying shoot vibe I got from it. If anything disappointed me it was Rock's response. He's going to kick his ass? That's it? Cena calls him out and that's all he has to say? And then Miz effectively calls him out again and he comes back with a catchphrase. Is that is? Since his return Rock's promos have ranged from Godly to downright weird. Tonight he falls into the latter.
> 
> Overall I thought it was a truly electrifying moment to finally see these 2 (or 3 lol) in the ring together. But I wish they had saved it for Mania itself. Ah well, I guess the best thing to come out of it all is that Miz's chances of retaining have gone up greatly. I see a Rock Bottom in Cena's future.


The Rock isn't who needs to be put over. That's why they didn't have him bury Cena. You know damn well that the Rock could of utterly dissected Cena from his poser rapper days to his brown nosing false gimmick of today.

You Cena fans are gonna be hurt when he has get punked out in some form on Sunday.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> The Rock isn't who needs to be put over. That's why they didn't have him bury Cena. You know damn well that the Rock could of utterly dissected Cena from his poser rapper days to his brown nosing false gimmick of today.
> 
> You Cena fans are gonna be hurt when he has get punked out in some form on Sunday.


aka I shit my pants when The Rock caught an FU.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

miles berg said:


> Are you people on crack? John Cena got owned tonight. Everyone in my living room was laughing at how lame he came across. What was Rock supposed to say lol? He already established Cena was a joke. 15000 in Chicago confirmed it. Rock is just a few tiers above Cena, there was nothing that needed saying, Rock was ready to bring it and Miz interrupted.


Basically, and the only way Cena could save his ass from looking even more stupid was with a sneak attack. Very heel-esque. I'll admit it, I enjoy John Cena 10 times more as a heel. I want him to be Hollywood Hogan-esque heel.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Cena was using Rock as a conduit to address all the Attitude era fans who criticize him. But in my opinion he failed to win anyone over, all he really did is say "this is me deal with it" and that's not enough. He was calling Rock out for weeks and to do what? Say Rock shouldn't judge him? That's wack. Rock was in fighting mode, intensity from the beginning. Cena damn near cried defending himself and his fan base when he really should have told Rock to fuck off with his criticisms. 
Miz did the right thing. He came in and called Rock's bluff. Miz did a perfect heel job because he caused tension where there was none. He also made the first move (through Riley) to prove he wasn't scared, intimidated nor did he care about other people's approval.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

miles berg said:


> Are you people on crack? John Cena got owned tonight. Everyone in my living room was laughing at how lame he came across. What was Rock supposed to say lol? He already established Cena was a joke. 15000 in Chicago confirmed it. Rock is just a few tiers above Cena, there was nothing that needed saying, Rock was ready to bring it and Miz interrupted.


Yeah, he really really should of not started with licking the rocks ass but the 2nd he started beefing with the rock is when it got pretty good - I just wish they had more time to give the rock to retort but they're obviously gonna give the guys who are staying more room to talk smack.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

kingbucket said:


> This whole thing is great. Could it have been better? Sure, anything can be. But I feel like all 3 men did a great job. I love how people are so divided on this fued. People are truly marking for their guy (whether it's cena, rock, or miz) and trying to discredit the other 2 guys. These 3 guys probably get along great behind the scenes, but people believe that they (especially rock and cena) really dont like each other. It really is great for me as a fan to watch this. Cant wait for mania. And if you cant find away to get some type of enjoyment out of this fued between these 3 men, you should probably stop watching wwe. Is it the greatest thing ever? No. But it's the most star power and excitement a fued has had around it in a very long time.


This man speaks the truth!!! I haven't been this entertained since the Attitude Era. Thank you Rock, Cena, and Miz!

Now turn Cena heel!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

"I do it for the kids! I do it for the AHH SHUT YOUR MOUTH YOUR POWER RANGER NOBODY!" 

But really, that whole shtick he had was pathetic..I mean really John? They're boo'ing the shit out of you and that's the best you can come up with? Rock, from the moment he got to the ring, touched the mic, and spoke to the crowd, was electrifying man...they don't call him the most electifying man in sports entertainment for nothing. The greatest promo man of all time. And you people expect Cena to compare, or compete on the mic? The only way he saved himself was by attacking the man. Again, not going to happen on the mic. Rock can call him a Power Ranger and get a bigger crowd reaction then a 15 minute sob story kissing little kids asses by Cena.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> Cena was using Rock as a conduit to address all the Attitude era fans who criticize him. But in my opinion he failed to win anyone over, all he really did is say "this is me deal with it" and that's not enough. He was calling Rock out for weeks and to do what? Say Rock shouldn't judge him? That's wack. Rock was in fighting mode, intensity from the beginning. Cena damn near cried defending himself and his fan base when he really should have told Rock to fuck off with his criticisms.
> Miz did the right thing. He came in and called Rock's bluff. Miz did a perfect heel job because he caused tension where there was none. He also made the first move (through Riley) to prove he wasn't scared, intimidated nor did he care about other people's approval.


This.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

sky high said:


> What did you want him to answer... They had to cut to the Miz and the show was already past the 2h mark...


That's your excuse? RAW is one of the highest rated shows in cable and if need be USA will give them all the overrun they need.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

What hurt Cena here was the ass kissing at the start of the promo, he did exactly what a lot of those smarks in the crowd hate.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

It's funny, in this epic segment the first person to throw a punch was Alex fucking Riley!


----------



## Napoleon Bonaparte (Feb 19, 2011)

*Is a there a bigger momentum killer known to man..*

..than a John Cena promo? To be fair to him, he recovered well once he actually made his point but that stuff about wanting the Rock back didn't half drag.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Everything was awesome(no pun intended). Everything was done perfectly and I honestly was surprised by the Cena AA on Rock. He's gonna get MAJOR heat for that. If there was ever a time for a heel turn it would be now, but I doubt the trigger would be pulled.

I'm fucking stoked for 'Mania.


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

KrazyGreen said:


> "I do it for the kids! I do it for the AHH SHUT YOUR MOUTH YOUR POWER RANGER NOBODY!"
> 
> But really, that whole shtick he had was pathetic..I mean really John? They're boo'ing the shit out of you and that's the best you can come up with? Rock, from the moment he got to the ring, touched the mic, and spoke to the crowd, was electrifying man...they don't call him the most electifying man in sports entertainment for nothing. The greatest promo man of all time. And you people expect Cena to compare, or compete on the mic? The only way he saved himself was by attacking the man. Again, not going to happen on the mic. Rock can call him a Power Ranger and get a bigger crowd reaction then a 15 minute sob story kissing little kids asses by Cena.


LMAO


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Some of you will never be satisfied. smh


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

jonoaries said:


> Cena was using Rock as a conduit to address all the Attitude era fans who criticize him. But in my opinion he failed to win anyone over, all he really did is say "this is me deal with it" and that's not enough. He was calling Rock out for weeks and to do what? Say Rock shouldn't judge him? That's wack. Rock was in fighting mode, intensity from the beginning. Cena damn near cried defending himself and his fan base when he really should have told Rock to fuck off with his criticisms.
> Miz did the right thing. He came in and called Rock's bluff. Miz did a perfect heel job because he caused tension where there was none. He also made the first move (through Riley) to prove he wasn't scared, intimidated nor did he care about other people's approval.



exactly it's almost impossible to reply to that - it's like ass kissing galore but there was no ownage in it - i can't even think of anything myself to say to john cena unless you're a full on heel.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

One thing I will say is, this was a pretty damn good way to hype up Mania as an overall show!


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> All 3 were great. Everyone was at their best. Miz has improved so much over the past year its hard to believe hes the same guy who used to job to Carlito and use the Mizard of Oz. Cena was better than hes ever been. All that said there was SOMETHING missing. I don't know what it is, and I don't have any clue why I feel like that. But there is ONE THING missing that kept it from being that completely epic promo. It was still a great send off and a great setup to Mania.


When Hogan came back in 2002 he was met by The Rock. That was why that was so awesome. Two all time greats.

When Rock came back in 2011 he was met by a guy that would have been a mid carder in 1998 and a guy that should be a backstage interviewer.

That's what was missing. Cena and especially Miz have no business being in the same ring as The Rock. The Rock totally belonged in the same ring as Hogan when he came back.

That's what was missing. Like I said earlier, it felt like 1999 and The Rock wad in the ring with the New Age Outlaws.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The Miz got The People's Elbow tonight on Raw, but John Cena will get The Rock Bottom at WrestleMania XXVII.

That should tell you everything you need to know about what the outcome will be this Sunday. The Rock has already taken care of The Miz, but after receiving the Attitude Adjustment, there is no way in hell he's going to walk away without taking care of John Cena too. 

If the plan was for Cena to win the WWE Championship at Mania, or have a "feel good" moment with The Rock, then it would've been Cena laying on his back at the end of the show instead.

The Rock will give John Cena the Rock Bottom at Mania, giving Cena the DQ win, but allowing Miz to sneak away with the WWE Championship. Depending on WWE's negotiations, we may or may not see a true one-on-one confrontation between the two at Extreme Rules.

Cena wins. Miz retains. Rock completes his revenge. Everybody wins.

I'm calling it now.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Is a there a bigger momentum killer known to man..*

Yeah.



















The Miz.


















what what


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

KrazyGreen said:


> That's what Rock does, he just kicks your ass. He doesn't come out to some wacky pyro, he comes out, black trunks, walks to the ring, to kick your monkey ass. Get it? It's his gimmick. It isn't his job to squash the shit out of these guys as much as it to put them over, which he did tonight.


I know he kicks ass. But he also owns people on the mic and tonight he most certainly did not own anybody on the mic. Cena called him out and he had nothing to come back with. 



Nexus One said:


> The Rock isn't who needs to be put over. That's why they didn't have him bury Cena. You know damn well that the Rock could of utterly dissected Cena from his poser rapper days to his brown nosing false gimmick of today.
> 
> You Cena fans are gonna be hurt when he has get punked out in some form on Sunday.


Grow up. I'm not going to be 'hurt.' Jesus, my life is going to change drastically when Rock gets his revenge. I'm not an idiot like you who takes this whole thing way to seriously. I'll be there in the crowd, cheering if Rock runs down and attacks Cena. I'll be there cheering if Cena fights back and I'll be there cheering at the outcome of that match because I have a feeling that it will be awesome. I don't care if Rock punks him out. You seriously need to get a fucking life. Cena punked Rock tonight. Rock punks him back Sunday. We're back to square one. I'm pretty sure you need to be put on suicide watch after what just happened. God forbid that Rock actually does what you constantly brag about him doing, he just put Cena over. Comprehension. Try it some time.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is a there a bigger momentum killer known to man..*


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I know he kicks ass. But he also owns people on the mic and tonight he most certainly did not own anybody on the mic. Cena called him out and he had nothing to come back with.
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up. I'm not going to be 'hurt.' Jesus, my life is going to change drastically when Rock gets his revenge. I'm not an idiot like you who takes this whole thing way to seriously. I'll be there in the crowd, cheering if Rock runs down and attacks Cena. I'll be there cheering if Cena fights back and I'll be there cheering at the outcome of that match because I have a feeling that it will be awesome. I don't care if Rock punks him out. You seriously need to get a fucking life. Cena punked Rock tonight. Rock punks him back Sunday. We're back to square one. I'm pretty sure you need to be put on suicide watch after what just happened. God forbid that Rock actually does what you constantly brag about him doing, he just put Cena over. Comprehension. Try it some time.


Fair enough. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## Choiceproman (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Is a there a bigger momentum killer known to man..*

There's no bigger momentum killer in a WWE event than a diva's match.

...and you can take that to the bank.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Cena isn't turning heel people*

I don't get what is so hard to understand about this. He admits in front of a live audience that his demographic is kids which caused them to cheer and the older crowd members to boo. Cena's character isn't changing and he isn't turning heel. Sure he AAed The Rock but so what? The Rock and Cena have been in the same position: two people loved by fans and they are getting in each others faces. 

I can't deny the chills that went down my neck when The Rock's music hit weeks ago when he returned, but just because of what's happened that doesn't mean it's leading to a Cena heel turn. I really think a lot of people on this board is setting themselves up for disappointment.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I was a tad disappointed with Rock's comeback too, but I do think that was to give Miz his time. But its pretty much a lock that Rock is getting involved Sunday.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

jonoaries said:


> *Cena was using Rock as a conduit to address all the Attitude era fans who criticize him. *
> Cena damn near cried defending himself and his fan base when he really should have told Rock to fuck off with his criticisms.
> 
> Miz did the right thing. He came in and called Rock's bluff. Miz did a perfect heel job because he caused tension where there was none. He also made the first move* (through Riley)* to prove he wasn't scared, intimidated nor did he care about other people's approval.


Sigh,I already repped you once tonite but YES. Cena IS the 'smark/AE fanboy' heel. And much as I hate the character, just looking at this forum screams how well it works.


My one gripe...Riley swung first?


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Outburstz said:


> Yea they did a similar thing with The Rock back in the day when the fans cheered more for Austin then him. This really could be a great chance for Cena to turn heel it really would


(Hogan, he addresses this in the toronto Promo in 2003)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Simply put, you put all three men in the ring, and you know who the Mega Star is. Rock just outshined them both. Miz is good, but he's no Rock. 

Rock was able to take something that looks stupid on paper "Team Bring It" (when I first heard it, I was like "the fuck?") but Rock made it sound awesome. Cena, no matter how hard he tries, no matter how hard WWE pushes him, I just can't see him as anything but a joke. Tonight we saw the face to face, live in person, side by side comparison of the two and I think Attitude Era fans were vindicated in every way shape & form because Rock just outshined Cena, and the fans responded appropriately. 

Now I will say this, I came away from the segment HATING Cena even more, but really, he came off like a cowardly bitch. First he started by sucking up to The Rock, which is almost always lame (we got enough of that in the Taker/Trips segment). Then he basically said "I'm lame & I'm proud of it!". Unlike The Rock, Cena can't make "U Can't See Me" or "Hustle Loyalty & Respect" sound the least bit cool. Cena says Rock can't judge him, but didn't Cena judge The Rock first? I mean if we want to talk about who cast the first stone of judgment, it was Cenawhen he made it known how he felt about Rock leaving. So what? You can dish it out, but you can't take it? And then Cena says he stands up for the kids, but then he turns around, leaves Rock to a 2 on 1 attack, then picks his spot and cowardly takes Rock down. If anybody came off like the heel in this segment, its Cena, and maybe that was intended. Who knows? 

I've already posted the idea of having Rock cost Cena the title at Mania, effectively turning him heel, but after tonight, Rock is completely justified in screwing that bastard. 

As for Miz, I really wish they didn't bitch him out like that. Rock kicks his ass, Riley's ass, and gives Miz The People's Elbow. Couldn't they have just let Riley be the fall guy with Miz getting away? This segment actually kind of pushed Miz back into the background of the much larger Rock/Cena confrontation, and that was something WWE had some what fixed over the last couple of weeks, but fell again here. I mean Miz IS the Champion, don't cha know? I'd like to have him strong heading into Mania.


----------



## Napoleon Bonaparte (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Is a there a bigger momentum killer known to man..*



Choiceproman said:


> There's no bigger momentum killer in a WWE event than a diva's match.
> 
> ...and you can take that to the bank.


Aha, that too.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought it was a good segment and can't wait to see mania this wknd.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Is a there a bigger momentum killer known to man..*

I don't know if you realized but the real momentum killer was The Miz,

The crowd was about to get hot for their staredown and when Miz's music hit they died down. This is freaking Chicago couldn't even get a mixed reaction. The crowd was flat! They popped for Rock, they booed the hell out of Cena and they say on their hands for The Miz, The fans were into the segment up until Miz came out.

Face it Miz marks you can dip a rusty necklace in gold all day long, it don't make it valuable and it definitely doesn't make it gold. 

It's not the Miz's fault he isn't over. Then again there's only so much material WWE can give you to get over, it's all dependent on how you run with it. Shelton Benjamin is a perfect example of this. Man WWE tried with this kid, but there's only so much they can do.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Personally i don't get what was so good about what Cena said? He was really serious and basically kissing Rock's ass. Saying how he respected him. Like the wimp who runs his mouth behind someones back then backs down when they get called out on it. Just another one of Cena's long lame chats about loyalty and respect blah blah. Enough of those we hear it every week!
Where as the Rock was ready to fight, that is why he was there. For a minute i thought we would see the hand shake and it would all be forgotten and they would then beat The Miz down but thankfully that didn't happen.
However i think him hitting the FU on Rock was a good move by WWE. More people will now watch Mania to see what will happen. Rock won't let that go. At least the old Rock wouldn't. But will WWE want Rock owning Cena at Mania? Cena is the top dog don't forget.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

On another note, how intense was The Rock? I've never heard him shout "millions" so loud. I've always prefered him when he's cool and let's his charisma do the work.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

I was disappointed, and I usually don't get that riled up but this is the Rock...

mediocre, ungrateful modern day wrestling fans in chicago + Rocks lack of Mic time + vince making him push "team bring it" + cena ruining the moment by coming out with the stupid goofy smile, like it was just another Raw + the questionable booking of the segment + miz being the third wheel (and riley being the fourth) = really didn't live up to the hype

i cant believe they wasted this potential epic confrontation on Raw tonight...


----------



## Naomie (Mar 26, 2011)

KrazyGreen said:


> Cena's walking a thin line between face and heel right now...and I'm not talking tweener like Austin. I think after the fu, he really looked like a heel, you wouldn't know he was the top face of the company with the boo's he received. Mania could shift the tides, and I hope the WWE picks up on the momentum they can have with Cena potentially becoming more viral, maybe anti-estabilishment...it would be the perfect time to do it. Who better to usher such a turn then the Rock? His breaking point? The fans turning on him blatently in favor of the Rock, while he's spent years trying to entertain the fans with his blood sweat and tears. He can say he's tired of it, and it would be the perfect bridge to burn all his previous kiddy bridges. Do it McMannequin! DO IT!


ROFLMAO!! Love this post! <3

I love John Cena, and I thought it was very humble of him to say those things about the Rock. Although, it's sad when a kind gesture like than can only be seen as something "uncool".


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I know he kicks ass. But he also owns people on the mic and tonight he most certainly did not own anybody on the mic. Cena called him out and he had nothing to come back with.
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up. I'm not going to be 'hurt.' Jesus, my life is going to change drastically when Rock gets his revenge. I'm not an idiot like you who takes this whole thing way to seriously. I'll be there in the crowd, cheering if Rock runs down and attacks Cena. I'll be there cheering if Cena fights back and I'll be there cheering at the outcome of that match because I have a feeling that it will be awesome. I don't care if Rock punks him out. You seriously need to get a fucking life. Cena punked Rock tonight. Rock punks him back Sunday. We're back to square one. I'm pretty sure you need to be put on suicide watch after what just happened. God forbid that Rock actually does what you constantly brag about him doing, he just put Cena over. Comprehension. Try it some time.


you're acting like the rock did not have a set time limit and couldn't really retort because the Miz came out soon after, remember that.

Also it's almost impossible to say anything to what cena was saying.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Cena did his part, he was put over tonight, whether I think so makes no difference in the grand scheme of things. Because in the minds of the general public, the last thing they will remember was Rock getting FU'd by Cena. This is similar to Hogan/Rock, kinda, in 2002, when Rocky Rock Bottomed Hogan, but got annihilated afterwards by the nWo (only to return the next week with a bandage around his ribs, perfectly ok to wrestle). Maybe Rock will get his comeback at WM, maybe he will take the "high road" and let John win, only to Rock Bottom John after he wins the belt. Who knows, one thing is for sure, this Raw left a lot of questions to be answered, and they will be answered at WM. I think the show is always better off when we're left guessing...


----------



## Symbolicicon (Mar 29, 2011)

Only thing I have to say is I wish they had more time. They should have done this segment in the middle of the show. I will admit I am a Rock mark, but I was very entertained by Cena. I was really expected an epic comeback from the Rock...and was only let down. And there was definately things he could have said to put him in his place. But either A) He couldn't think of anything, or B) He just didn't have the time to do so. But overall the whole thing was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*

The face of the company is hated by most of the fans and pretty much all of the hardcore fans.

The Rock's return gives him a perfect chance to turn heel and his sneak AA on Raw was VERY heelish. So although it's far from a certainty it's certainly possible. If the WWE want to shake things up at WM, turning Superman heel would be the perfect long term move.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Falkono said:


> Personally i don't get what was so good about what Cena said? He was really serious and basically kissing Rock's ass. Saying how he respected him. Like the wimp who runs his mouth behind someones back then backs down when they get called out on it. Just another one of Cena's long lame chats about loyalty and respect blah blah. Enough of those we hear it every week!
> Where as the Rock was ready to fight, that is why he was there. For a minute i thought we would see the hand shake and it would all be forgotten and they would then beat The Miz down but thankfully that didn't happen.
> However i think him hitting the FU on Rock was a good move by WWE. More people will now watch Mania to see what will happen. Rock won't let that go. At least the old Rock wouldn't. But will WWE want Rock owning Cena at Mania? Cena is the top dog don't forget.


Yeah, Cena really didn't own the Rock outside of his AA, his promo was overall good, but it wasn't as good as the rap he did a few weeks ago. Anyway, Rock will screw Cena, Miz retains.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

u guys do know why the rock didn't have a long response to cenaand the miz right? he had stated already last week that the time for talk was over, add to the fact that they were already running out of time, i doubt they wanted to have cena and the rock and the rock and the miz exchanging works back and forth , back and forth, that would have taken up so much time.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

The King of Blaze said:


> The moment John Cena stepped foot in the same ring, he immediately looked like a goofy mid-carder while Miz was able to hold his own. I give Miz credit where it’s due, he did well in the promo but Cena did killed the epicness a little but it was still overall great to see finally Rock/Cena interaction. It was still great by all performers.
> 
> I did cringe a little at the The Rock ring rust which came to no surprise though.
> 
> ...


^^^^This


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> This 1000x times.
> 
> Although Cena won't end up making Rock tap, there's no way. Rock will either screw Cena out of the title or they'll end up reconciling to beat down Miz.


There won't be a reconcilation...at least not yet. 

Rock is scheduled to appear next Monday night. If Cena and Rock kiss and make up at Mania, there would be no reason for him to appear 24 hours later on Raw. There would have to be some sort of confrontation.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



natetendo83 said:


> I don't get what is so hard to understand about this. He admits in front of a live audience that his demographic is kids which caused them to cheer and the older crowd members to boo. Cena's character isn't changing and he isn't turning heel. Sure he AAed The Rock but so what? The Rock and Cena have been in the same position: two people loved by fans and they are getting in each others faces.
> 
> I can't deny the chills that went down my neck when The Rock's music hit weeks ago when he returned, but just because of what's happened that doesn't mean it's leading to a Cena heel turn. I really think a lot of people on this board is setting themselves up for disappointment.


If this is the case then I will be pissed. Face it or not Cena is becoming stale and we the fans our suffering for it. This era is nothing compared to the epicness that was the Attitude Era. Turn this man heel now and give us something to watch.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Dream Summerslam main event - The Most Electryfing man in Sports Entertainment, the Great One, The People's Champ, The Rock vs. The Face of the PG Era, the Man who faced Kurt Angle and didn't back down, The Fruity Pebble, Power Ranger, most erectifying man to all of the little children, John Cena. 

You have to see it, to believe it!


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



MR_PERVERT_ said:


> If this is the case then I will be pissed. Face it or not Cena is becoming stale and we the fans our suffering for it. This era is nothing compared to the epicness that was the Attitude Era. Turn this man heel now and give us something to watch.


The fans loved it when he F'U the rock - they're dying to see him turn heel - also it was pretty funny seeing some of the kids take of their john cena hats when the rock was speaking - a lot of them looked so lost.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I thought it was an extremely powerful segment.....now IF (and I still won't believe it until I see it) The Rock ever decides to wrestle again, they've set up the possibility of a huge grudge match with John Cena.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



Smoogle said:


> The fans loved it when he F'U the rock - they're dying to see him turn heel - also it was pretty funny seeing some of the kids take of their john cena hats when the rock was speaking - a lot of them looked so lost.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



MR_PERVERT_ said:


> If this is the case then I will be pissed. Face it or not Cena is becoming stale and we the fans our suffering for it. This era is nothing compared to the epicness that was the Attitude Era. Turn this man heel now and give us something to watch.


Exactly.

It's a sad day in wrestling when the current face of the company, who is supposed to be the ultimate clean-cut Superman good guy, is recieving more HEAT than any other heel in the WWE.

If that's not a sign that things need to change, I don't know what is. 

Cena just admitted it. The Rock is loved by everyone, no matter how he acts or what he says. Cena is loved only by kids, and the only thing keeping them around are purple shirts and words like "poopy".


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



Smoogle said:


> The fans loved it when he F'U the rock - they're dying to see him turn heel - also it was pretty funny seeing some of the kids take of their john cena hats when the rock was speaking - a lot of them looked so lost.


Yes I loved seeing Cena FU The Rock! I just really love hating him and can really get behind him turning heel. Imagine the potential storylines!!! Everything will be fresh.

I swear to god if Cena comes out of this as a face and breaks The Streak at next year's Wrestlmania I will shoot myself.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



Amsterdam said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It's a sad day in wrestling when the current face of the company, who is supposed to be the ultimate clean-cut Superman good guy, is recieving more HEAT than any other heel in the WWE.
> 
> ...


Hey now, spray painting "JBL IS POOPY" on his custom limo made me laugh, kinda..sort of...in a twisted, cue Farooq.."DAMN" kind of way..


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Then he basically said "I'm lame & I'm proud of it!".


lol that's the main problem I had with Cena's promo. He basically just owned himself.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



KrazyGreen said:


> Hey now, spray painting "JBL IS POOPY" on his custom limo made me laugh, kinda..sort of...in a twisted, cue Farooq.."DAMN" kind of way..


WWE just needs to admit it. Cena will NEVER be universally loved like his predecessors. Half the WWE fanbase will ALWAYS hate him. It's been that way for 7 years, and it will continue to be that way going foward.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Eveny Screwd said:


> where was austin ?


I was praying for the breaking of the glass the entire time Cena talked...


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Cena's Hollywood heel turn - 

*Josh Matthews enters the ring after piles of trash are being thrown at John*

Matthews - "John, is this what you wanted? This is what you're future holds now in the WWE" 

Cena- "Well you know what Mean Matthews, I was told by Billionaire McMahon that I would get movie roles, leer jets, and PPV buyrates. I was told by Billionaire McMahon that the world would be at my fingertips, and now, all I have is kids, wearing my purple and orange shirts to ensure my brand is literally seen by everyone who has a pair of eyes. I've faced and beat everyone, I FU'd Rock, and now, I'm bored Cenation! For now on, the WWE Universe is now MY Universe, and my Cenation gets a big FU from yours truly, Hollywood Cena. And as far as the fans go, as far as the kids go, you can all stick it!" 

*MASSIVE boo's and CRIES ensue*


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

My thought's? I thought it was fantastic. I was really impressed with the whole segment.

All 3 men had their say and each got a certain amount of revenge out of their systems, lol. (which isn't to say that i don't think either Cena and Rock will band together and beat the crao outa Miz at WM OR that Rock won't screw Cena out of getting the title back. at this point I could see either happening).

I've never bee a full on Cena hater (that's kind of difficult when you have 10 and 12 year old boys, lol) so I totally enjoyed Cena tonight. He spoke the truth. He is what he is, like it or not, he doesn't care. I personally can't wait for the day he goes heel and tells all the "Cena SUXXXX!!!" people to kiss his ass, lol.

Rock was amazing as usual. Yeah, he obviously hasn't been in the ring for awhile but he sold very well all things considered. I have nothing but love for the man for coming in and allowing himself to get beat on (which he did, lol) but this era's Superstars. 

Miz, ahhh, my Miz, lol. I just love this guy and truly got excited to see him get a Rock Bottom,(it was obviously gonna happen) lol. He must have been on cloud nine when he got back stage. As for his part of the promo. He handled himself great! He looked like he belonged THERE and screw anybody that says differently. He held his own against THE GREAT ONE! This man is going places 

Now i'm gonna go read all the , 'Cena was awful and the Miz needs to die, now, please' posts. lmao


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



Smoogle said:


> The fans loved it when he F'U the rock


*There's 2 ways to look at that.
1. The fans loved it and want him to turn heel.
2. The way i see it he attacked rock and the fans were pissed because they had to make cena look strong again.

Also im sorry but Miz & Cena both bombed on the mic tonight, I thought miz hit his stride but that was a lame promo imo. Cena's voice cracking during his was forced and made him look like a pussy. I agree that i don't think he's turning heel and people are setting themselves up for disappointment.*


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

Ha. Brilliant by all involved. 

Rock wasn't that rusty, and the kip-up really wasn't that bad. I loved the promo and hope the day comes Cena and Rock have a one on one match


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*

The segment was great, HHH/TAKER/HBK was amazing, both were awesome, no pun intended.

THose saying "that's all the rock could say back" lmao....The Miz had to come out sometime ya'll. This was great, and no matter if a rock or cena hater, this was electrifying. You guys hear the crowd when the Rock was out doing his thing??? THAT"S CROWD CONTROL. That's an example of excitement. Back in 99-2002 that's what it was like EVERY F**KING week. The WWE NEEDS the Rock back. 

I said this earlier.... love or hate the rock....HE PUTS PEOPLE OVER, and I guarantee that it was his idea to give the rub to both Cena and Miz tonight. I said this earlier, Stone COld and Hogan would NEVER have let that happen; have two stars bitch him out, only to get beat up at the end of the night when you're the main attraction of the show. That separates the ROck from everyone else. WWE needs to turn Cena immediately. He will always get booed over the rock no matter how much he pleads and kisses his ass. This is the perfect time. I found myself almost cheering for Cena with that FU cause it was refreshing to see him talk out one of the top 3 biggest legends in wrestling. Cena fans should be happy, cause if Cena get revitalized it's cause of THE ROCK putting him over. 

Vince is BEGGING for the Rock to face Cena at Summerslam or WM 28. Either way, get use to seeing Cena boo more, cause those boos we heard tonight will be 10 times louder on Sunday when/if he confronts the Rock again.

Those complaining about Ring Rust....Um the dude hasn't wrestled for 7 f*cking years...He recovered fine.

Flashback: HBK, the greatest performer ever, in 2002 came back and got involved in a scuffle with Brock Lesnar and HHH. When HHH was outside HBK jumped over the ropes and his FOOT CLIPPED THE TOP ROPE and it looked VERY awkward. Probably cause he didn't do anything like that for umm like 4 years.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



sideon said:


> *There's 2 ways to look at that.
> 1. The fans loved it and want him to turn heel.
> 2. The way i see it he attacked rock and the fans were pissed because they had to make cena look strong again.
> 
> Also im sorry but Miz & Cena both bombed on the mic tonight, I thought miz hit his stride but that was a lame promo imo. Cena's voice cracking during his was forced and made him look like a pussy. I agree that i don't think he's turning heel and people are setting themselves up for disappointment.*


the thing about Cena was he really didn't say anything that dabbled into the, "I want to punch this guy in the face" it was more like, "why are you picking on how i dress and how i talk" so I don't get the people who say he owned the rock...The rock can't really say anything to that especially with restricted time limit...so when all else fails and you can't be a super boy scout like john cena talk about the next biggest face in the world GOD

loll


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



Amsterdam said:


> WWE just needs to admit it. Cena will NEVER be universally loved like his predecessors. Half the WWE fanbase will ALWAYS hate him. It's been that way for 7 years, and it will continue to be that way going foward.


Can't disagree there, he's very polarizing. Which is why I think now more then ever, he would make the ultimate heel.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

all 3 guys were great.

Cena/Rock NEED to have a match tho for this to all be worth it.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Choiceproman said:


> Were we watching the same thing? All I saw was Cena looking stronger than anyone in that segment.


What I meant was the moment Cena stood in the ring with The Rock presence, Cena immediately he looked like he was just some generic CAW that just got hired from WWE. Like *miles berg* said in his post. 



miles berg said:


> Cena and Miz both looked like total mid carders in there with The Rock. Might as well had been 1999 and The Rock in there with Billy Gunn and The Road Dogg cause that is what it felt like.


This.



Nexus One said:


> OK..it is what it is but you should be smart enough to know that if the Rock took a hit tonight, something is gonna happen at WM 27. Something bigger than originally believed.


Oh no doubt. John Cena is going to get that ass whooped whether he is winning the WWE Championship or not. Makes no difference lol.



Evolution said:


> Cena was the best part about that segment, *Rock's solo promo was boring, Cena came in and gave it energy and intensity.
> *
> Miz was a non-issue to be honest. Unfortunately.



WHAT?!?!, were we watching the same promo? please tell me you just hate The Rock and Ill just accept this.

and for the people who keep saying they are disappointed that The Rock ignored Cena and kept saying the same thing?. The Rock had ALWAYS done this. Rock is a egotistic-cocky son of a bitch, he going to ignore you and continue to make his point valid until you do something or answer HIS questions. 

Perfect example: Rock and Hogan face off in 2002 on RAW. Go back and watch the clip. Rock challenged him to Mania and Hogan basically told The Rock “he wasn’t in his league etc. and “what made him so special to be in the ring with him” Rock ignored his question and kept asking Hogan the same thing as before. Rock cares about Rock. Rock always done this 

Hint his famous quotes _“It Doesn’t Matter!!"_


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



KrazyGreen said:


> Can't disagree there, he's very polarizing. Which is why I think now more then ever, he would make the ultimate heel.


In a way him being himself and not playing a character like he does now would get him more heat then being a heel ever would. People hate him for what he is now.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

This is awesome(pun intended)


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



KrazyGreen said:


> Can't disagree there, he's very polarizing. Which is why I think now more then ever, he would make the ultimate heel.


The only problem with Cena turning heel is that there isn't a strong enough baby face to counter him. So we are stuck 
with the man who caters to children and is proud of it.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

The King of Blaze said:


> What I meant was the moment Cena stood in the ring with The Rock presence, Cena immediately he looked like he was just *some generic CAW*[/I]


:lmao

The people that don't play Smackdown vs Raw are not gonna know what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

I personally thought it was an excellent promo from all of them. Like I was thinking how can Rock make fun of Cena marking to kids when about half his movies were marketed towards kids. Anyway I didn't expect an AA onto the Rock. I thought a Rock Bottom was in the cards.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



Disciple514 said:


> The only problem with Cena turning heel is that there isn't a strong enough baby face to counter him. So we are stuck
> with the man who caters to children and is proud of it.


Orton can fill that role I guess, he bores the shit out of me but he is over with the fans.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

O...M...G... I think that was one hell of a segment! I freaking love it! Cena made me mark like a little boy again! 

Everyone did helluva job in my opinion, i really admire Miz's effort, Rock was stunning as usual... but personally i think Cena was the man! Moments after he delivered that FU... that just awesome!


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

The AA and the "You can't see me" at the end were the saving grace for Cena. Other than that, his promo was terrible (all three were a little underwhelming tbh). His entire promo was: 1. Ass kiss 2. say "Who are you to judge me?" with implications of The Rock being racist... ok. Homophobe.

It was a more serious promo from Cena, which I guess makes it slightly better than all his goofy promos. But the "who are you to judge me" is an extremely lame card to pull, especially when Cena "judges" every frickin person he feuds with. And after all the shit talking back and forth, the ass kissing in the beginning really put a downer on Cena's promo to begin with.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



The Hardcore Show said:


> In a way him being himself and not playing a character like he does now would get him more heat then being a heel ever would. People hate him for what he is now.


Yes but that was the same shtick that Hogan had going up to 96. He was the ultimate babyface, but people just got tired of his act, regardless of how much he would "face-bait". 

If you're going to turn Cena, you gotta make him one dirty, grimey, viral, evil, coniving, ruthless son of a bitch. And I think it's possible, but is it probable?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The King of Blaze said:


> and for the people who keep saying they are disappointed that The Rock ignored Cena and kept saying the same thing?. The Rock had ALWAYS done this. Rock is a egotistic-cocky son of a bitch, he going to ignore you and continue to make his point valid until you do something or answer HIS questions.
> 
> Perfect example: Rock and Hogan face off in 2002 on RAW. Go back and watch the clip. Rock challenged him to Mania and Hogan basically told The Rock “he wasn’t in his league etc. and “what made him so special to be in the ring with him” Rock ignored his question and kept asking Hogan the same thing as before. Rock cares about Rock. Rock always done this
> 
> Hint his famous quotes _“It Doesn’t Matter!!"_


VERY good point. After Hogan did his whole speech on how he put wrestling on the mat the only response Rocky had was "Yes or No" and that was powerful. 

Rock was THE star tonight but he still put Cena over tonight which shows me once again the consumate professional he is and he still has a lot of passion for WWE.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Theproof said:


> :lmao
> 
> The people that don't play Smackdown vs Raw are not gonna know what the hell you're talking about.


LOL pretty much


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



Disciple514 said:


> The only problem with Cena turning heel is that there isn't a strong enough baby face to counter him. So we are stuck
> with the man who caters to children and is proud of it.


Are you serious? Have you no imagination? It'll give someone else the chance to step up and make them the next big thing.

I am not sure what everybody's opinions are on John Morrison but it'll be the perfect chance for him to break into the main event scene. I wonder if his mic skills still suck but the amount of heat that Cena would get would surely negate that and put him over big time.


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



MR_PERVERT_ said:


> Are you serious? Have you no imagination? It'll give someone else the chance to step up and make them the next big thing.
> 
> I am not sure what everybody's opinions are on John Morrison but it'll be the perfect chance for him to break into the main event scene. I wonder if his mic skills still suck but the amount of heat that Cena would get would surely negate that and put him over big time.


I can't stand Morrison on the mic. I don't know what it is about him on the mic, but I cringe any time he touches one.

But I do agree, it would be the perfect chance to have someone else step up as the babyface of the company. Which the WWE needs terribly right now.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



MR_PERVERT_ said:


> Are you serious? Have you no imagination? It'll give someone else the chance to step up and make them the next big thing.
> 
> I am not sure what everybody's opinions are on John Morrison but it'll be the perfect chance for him to break into the main event scene. I wonder if his mic skills still suck but the amount of heat that Cena would get would surely negate that and put him over big time.


John Morrison would be a terrible person to take on a heel Cena. Morrison is not a threat to anyone in the WWE.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I loved the segment, Rock and Cena both were great in it and showed why they need to have a match with each other. The only downside to the segment was yes you guessed, The Miz. Rock and Cena delivered 2 good promos then "AWESOME!" hits and I just sigh and await Miz to ruin a great segment.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Cena isn't turning heel people*



Disciple514 said:


> John Morrison would be a terrible person to take on a heel Cena. Morrison is not a threat to anyone in the WWE.


Yup. The only guys who anyone would immediately buy as a threat to a heel Cena are Orton, Edge, HHH and Undertaker. That's it. Anybody else would take a lot of work.


----------



## Dead Cell (Mar 13, 2010)

Since Raw viewers don't all translate into Smackdown viewers, this segment(being the last one many people will see before Mania) had to be the best it could possibly be to increase interest in Mania. With that being said, I don't think it was as good as it could have been. 

Rock cuts a decent enough promo. The Power Ranger line was good, and he hit his spots well enough. 

Cena comes out with(in my opinion) one of the worst expressions on his face given the situation. Being the #1 guy in your company, you shouldn't look so....starstruck to be in the ring with Rock. It makes him look second rate. Then he says that his audience is kids, again making him appear second rate because guys like Austin and Rock had the entire audience wrapped around their fingers. 

Miz came out and looked like a fool. I don't see what is special about him, he makes fun of Rock's catchphrases and the last words out of his mouth happen to be his 10 cent catchphrase? The casuals who you want to rope in for PPV buys won't care about what happens to Miz at Mania, his promo was weak, and he ate and subsequently no sold the people's elbow. 

They built anticipation for this in ring confrontation well, and although I think it went ok, I just don't think that's the absolute best they could have come up with for the final live segment leading into Mania.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome segment overall. 

The rock as always was great. Showed what he is best at and that's talking shit. I wish they would have given him more time to comeback at both the miz and cena but obviously like he said the time for talk is over. So 99% sure cena getting his ass rock bottomed at mania. 

Miz held his own and did pretty well with cena and rock in the ring. Hopefully him and cena can actually put on a match at mania. 

And cena.....I thought he was ok. He sucked up 3/4 of the time then defended himself against the rock. If he didn't give the f.u to the rock he would have looked sooooooo weak going into mania. And he is not close to looking that strong considering the week before mania he had no interaction with miz. 

Lastly I believe and agree with everyone has been saying miz and cena looked like they didn't belong in the ring with the rock. It's a new day and age in wwe but when your two big stars look weak in the ring with a star like the rock then there something wrong. And I'm a miz fan lol but no one can come close to the rock.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

Dead Cell said:


> Cena comes out with(in my opinion) one of the worst expressions on his face given the situation. Being the #1 guy in your company, you shouldn't look so....starstruck to be in the ring with Rock. It makes him look second rate. Then he says that his audience is kids, again making him appear second rate because guys like Austin and Rock had the entire audience wrapped around their fingers.



So Cena should have ignored the fact that standing before him was the motherfuckin' Rock? Or he should have ignored the reality of his fanbase, which has been mentioned on air many times, and was blatantly evident live?


----------



## Naomie (Mar 26, 2011)

About Cena turning heel:

I agree that Orton or John Morrison can be the next babyface of the company. But both of these dudes cater to women and closet fanboys, and that won't do if you're trying to appeal to children. Besides, it's almost impossible to take away the dirty thoughts that will immediately run rampant in your head once you see Randy Orton with his vat of baby oil, splattered across his (perfectly chiseled) body, and John Morrison's porntastic good looks.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Raymond Stereo said:


> So Cena should have ignored the fact that standing before him was the motherfuckin' Rock? Or he should have ignored the reality of his fanbase, which has been mentioned on air many times, and was blatantly evident live?


He shouldn't have kissed his ass, it is little things like that which makes it hard for everyone to embrace him.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

that segment was electric would of loved for rock to have more time to respond to cena and miz but eh was good


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

And to all those who are complaining about Cena, "sucking up," to the Rock. His motto is "Hustle, Loyalty, and *Respect*". He was simply remaining in character. He gave the Rock his props, then basically stepped to him. Exactly as it should have gone.


----------



## tonytheknight (Apr 3, 2007)

good segment from all three and the fact that cena fired the first physical shot in this war words opens the door for rock to answer back, maybe at mania


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think Cena would need to do something really drastic for him to turn heel. For all those Cenation kids to turn on Cena, it would have to be something really ultra shocking. Alot more shocking than a FU to the rock. If Cena said something along the lines of 'to hell with these kids, im going solo' lol then there would be no problem and the effect would be immediate. Lets just say that if the FU on Cena was supposed to be a heel turn, then it would have massivley failed since there were stil alot of fans cheering for it. Instant boos is the ideal reaction for a successful heel turn.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Cena needed to stfu and give the crowd that epic stare-down that we were waiting for, Rock vs Cena is a Hogan vs Rock for a new generation. Their first encounter in the ring and Cena is telling jokes and what not, I know Rock was telling jokes, but when they were both in the ring his promo became more serious.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

For Cena to turn heel, he would have to murder Rey Mysterio. Live. On television. Kids love him that much.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Raymond Stereo said:


> And to all those who are complaining about Cena, "sucking up," to the Rock. His motto is "Hustle, Loyalty, and *Respect*". He was simply remaining in character. He gave the Rock his props, then basically stepped to him. Exactly as it should have gone.


Stepped to him?

He whined about The Rock judging him which hypocritical since he judge The Rock first back in 2008. Overall, it wasn't a bad promo but his rap from a few weeks ago was much better.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Im reading some of the comments here and honestly im confused, why do people want cena to turn heel so badly? He's still going to be the same guy doing the same moves the difference is he probably won't salute anymore. Tonight he really had a chance to step up but until he did the FU he was garbage i mean this is suppose to be a serious moment, and he's laughing ringside while the miz tries to keep from shitting his pants while insulting the rock. We know this is staged but honestly if Rock doesn't whoop cena's ass sunday then this will be a failure and they will try to keep people interested till summerslam. I don't hate cena just to hate he just really doesn't interest me that much and him giving that pansy ass speech about "why do you hate me" was not a good look.

The bottom line is IMO Cena did better than Miz but i felt that neither realized how much power The Rock still has. I guarantee more people would've cheered cena but Rock single handedly got the fans behind him, and cena was dommed from the get go as it's been mentioned even the kids wearing cena hats started taking them off lol*


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

miles berg said:


> When Hogan came back in 2002 he was met by The Rock. That was why that was so awesome. Two all time greats.
> 
> When Rock came back in 2011 he was met by a guy that would have been a mid carder in 1998 and a guy that should be a backstage interviewer.
> 
> ...


*EXACTLY I EVEN SO SURPRISED HOW CENA GONE TO LITTLE VS THE ROCK TONIGHT .. THE ROCK TRIED TO HARD TO PUT BOTH THE MIZ AND CENA OVER .. GOOD JOB ROCK AND NOT A BAD WORK BY CENA AND MIZ LOOKING FOR WM TO WATCH THE ROCK REVENGE *


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

game3525 said:


> Stepped to him?


Yes, stepped to him. Or did you stop watching before Cena put down the mic and stepped to Rocky?


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

Raymond Stereo said:


> And to all those who are complaining about Cena, "sucking up," to the Rock. His motto is "Hustle, Loyalty, and *Respect*". He was simply remaining in character. He gave the Rock his props, then basically stepped to him. Exactly as it should have gone.


My problem with it was Cena was talking all kinds of shit when Rock wasn't there. Then Rock shows up, and Cena starts kissing his ass.

But you are right, that is staying in character for Cena. That's similar to how most 15 year olds fight too. Talk shit when the other person isn't around, and then back down when they are face to face.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

Enders said:


> My problem with it was Cena was talking all kinds of shit when Rock wasn't there. Then Rock shows up, and Cena starts kissing his ass.
> 
> But you are right, that is staying in character for Cena. That's similar to how most 15 year olds fight too. Talk shit when the other person isn't around, and then back down when they are face to face.


And then man up immediately and step up for a fight? Because that's what actually happened. It was all very well done by all four guys involved tonight. But Cena's haters are what they are. Giving him actual credit would cause tumours to form.


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

Raymond Stereo said:


> And then man up immediately and step up for a fight? Because that's what actually happened. It was all very well done by all four guys involved tonight. But Cena's haters are what they are. Giving him actual credit would cause tumours to form.


You mean when The Rocks back was turned?

Yep, more actions that resemble that of a 15 year old. So I agree with you again, Cena is staying in character.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

No, when he stepped to Rock's face, before Miz came out. Is there something wrong with your television? Perhaps you need to have it serviced.


----------



## Dead Cell (Mar 13, 2010)

Raymond Stereo said:


> So Cena should have ignored the fact that standing before him was the motherfuckin' Rock? Or he should have ignored the reality of his fanbase, which has been mentioned on air many times, and was blatantly evident live?


He shouldn't ignore that it was the Rock, but as far as they've pushed him he shouldn't act like he is a lesser star. Sure, in reality he is, but he seriously shouldn't be in awe like a child, he's supposed to be the number one guy. It's not about ignoring the reality of his fanbase, but he needed to sound stronger than "I'm the guy that the 12 and under crowd likes".


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Stepped up to him? WTF? Revised history? He's a poser. He couldn't talk like a man..so he rapped. That didn't work. Then he tried to suck up to him..got booed more. Then he tried to act like the Rock is judging him when he was the one who started the whole damn thing out of the blue during one of his movie promotions. Cena is a idiot and apparently his fans aren't that far behind. Just total nutcases. The Rock is the star of this whole thing because you wouldn't give a fuck if he wasn't here doing this. Period. Simple as that. The rest is worthless chatter.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Dead Cell said:


> He shouldn't ignore that it was the Rock, but as far as they've pushed him he shouldn't act like he is a lesser star. Sure, in reality he is, but he seriously shouldn't be in awe like a child, he's supposed to be the number one guy. It's not about ignoring the reality of his fanbase, but he needed to sound stronger than "I'm the guy that the 12 and under crowd likes".


Exactly, he didn't come out as strong as I thought he would.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow. 

Is the Cena hate that strong that things that happened not two hours ago never happened? You make me sad.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Rock vs. Cena at Summerslam. I guaran-damn-tee it.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I mean Cena did attack the Rock from behind. You can't act like Cena isn't coming off as the heel in this whole thing.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Raymond Stereo said:


> And to all those who are complaining about Cena, "sucking up," to the Rock. His motto is "Hustle, Loyalty, and *Respect*". He was simply remaining in character. He gave the Rock his props, then basically stepped to him. Exactly as it should have gone.


Hustle/Loyalty/Respect? He was doing homophobic raps 3 weeks ago and wanting to give him a pearl necklace and wanting him to lick his balls or some weird shit like that. Now he's all about "hustle, loyalty, respect". That's called hyprocrisy. Hustle...non-loyalty..hypocrisy. A chump. A complete idiot. A 33 year old man rocking purple shirts like a jackass on a fake catchphrase he doesn't honor.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Loved Cena owning the Rock on the mic

Loved Cena standing up for the kids

Hated when Miz up. No matter how hard WWE tries, he does not belong with Rock and Cena

LOVED Cena hitting Rock's candy ass with an Attitude Adjustment. I waited years for that moment.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I just got home from Raw and I can say that the _electricity_ in the building during the entire promo was on another level. Rock was so over, it didn't even matter what he said, and Cena was getting the mega heat that is expected of the Chicago crowd. 

Definitely looking forward to Rock tagging Cena back at Mania with a Rock Botton and a People's Elbow.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Raymond Stereo said:


> Wow.
> 
> Is the Cena hate that strong that things that happened not two hours ago never happened? You make me sad.


He wasn't good. He was still..John Cena. And there lies the problem.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

game3525 said:


> Exactly, he didn't come out as strong as I thought he would.



You're ignoring one VERY important aspect of John Cena's character. Are you paying attention? I hope so.

HE'S NOT TRYING TO APPEAL TO YOU. HE'S NOT TRYING TO MAKE YOU LIKE OR RESPECT HIM.


His job is to make the little kids love him. His job is to make my 11 year-old son beg me to buy him a t-shirt, and let him watch WrestleMania. You're looking at this from the entirely wrong perspective. It's not your fault. If you're not the target demo, you can't be blamed for missing the point.


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

Raymond Stereo said:


> You're ignoring one VERY important aspect of John Cena's character. Are you paying attention? I hope so.
> 
> HE'S NOT TRYING TO APPEAL TO YOU. HE'S NOT TRYING TO MAKE YOU LIKE OR RESPECT HIM.
> 
> ...


So Cena is able to get over with the 11-year olds. /golfclap for John Cena

Now Cena, stand aside while the big boys show you how to get over with the entire damn audience, no matter the age, sex, race, etc...


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

Nexus One said:


> Stepped up to him? WTF? Revised history? He's a poser. He couldn't talk like a man..so he rapped. That didn't work. Then he tried to suck up to him..got booed more. Then he tried to act like the Rock is judging him when he was the one who started the whole damn thing out of the blue during one of his movie promotions. Cena is a idiot and apparently his fans aren't that far behind. Just total nutcases. *The Rock is the star of this whole thing because you wouldn't give a fuck if he wasn't here doing this.* Period. Simple as that. The rest is worthless chatter.


the line in bold says it all


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Raymond Stereo said:


> No, when he stepped to Rock's face, before Miz came out. Is there something wrong with your television? Perhaps you need to have it serviced.


Cena should have stepped up to the Rock as soon as he got in the ring. Instead, Cena 
started kissing The Rock's ass which brought the segment down until Cena started sounding serious about why the Rock has a problem with him.


----------



## RockStoneTaker (Mar 29, 2011)

Cena sucks and is a pussy. Rock is the Greatest! And the Miz needs to go away. Or at least change his character to something more appealing. He was on Conan the other night and he was actually funny and charming. He needs to develop a character like his real personality. I think he will be better that way. But he is a horrible heel. It's not intriguing at all.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

He gets over with the 11 ytear-olds because that's how he's booked. He's gotten over with the entire audience before, and could again. You're not supposed tolike him. Think of it as the Bret Hart "Canadian Face/American Heel," gimmick, but split in the same audience. It's designed to be this way. It wasn't at first, admittedly, but now WWE is fully aware of what they're doing with Cena.


----------



## Dead Cell (Mar 13, 2010)

Raymond Stereo said:


> You're ignoring one VERY important aspect of John Cena's character. Are you paying attention? I hope so.
> 
> HE'S NOT TRYING TO APPEAL TO YOU. HE'S NOT TRYING TO MAKE YOU LIKE OR RESPECT HIM.
> 
> ...


The problem lies in his inability to transcend a demographic. The nWo, Rock, Austin, etc, they weren't limited to one specific demographic. With the Rock making people watch Cena's promos and segments, it's a good chance for him to encompass more than the little kid demographic.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Raymond Stereo said:


> He gets over with the 11 ytear-olds because that's how he's booked. He's gotten over with the entire audience before, and could again. You're not supposed tolike him. Think of it as the Bret Hart "Canadian Face/American Heel," gimmick, but split in the same audience. It's designed to be this way. It wasn't at first, admittedly, but now WWE is fully aware of what they're doing with Cena.


That is BS and you know it, you want your face of your company to get over with the ENTIRE fan base not just the 10 year olds.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Enders said:


> My problem with it was Cena was talking all kinds of shit when Rock wasn't there. Then Rock shows up, and Cena starts kissing his ass.
> 
> But you are right, that is staying in character for Cena. That's similar to how most 15 year olds fight too. Talk shit when the other person isn't around, and then back down when they are face to face.


Some people don't seem to get it. Cena was talk shit in order to get Rock back in WWE. It was his plan all along which is what he basically admitted today. 

The whole promo was great. Cena basically spoke from the heart and said that he was a fan and wondered why Rock left. and like most fans, he missed, The Rock and was glad he finally showed up . 
What I really liked about the whole promo is how Cena handle the crowd. He let them vent,acknowledge them and then went on as they quietly listened. That was just beautiful.

Miz did good but he ruined the moment . Sadly, he was the odd man out even thogh he's the champ.

I totally marked when he FU'd Rock and had this heelish look on his face. Now, I can't wait to see what they'll do at the Press conference and at Mania.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

Cena's current character makes WWE WAY too much money for them to worry about that. They have Orton to appeal to the "rebels." Cena is there strictly for the youngins. The single guy out with his buddies is almost always going to spend less money than the Dad with his kids. So they create a wrestler specifically to make the kids hound their Dads for merchandise. It's acutally brilliant. Again, though, I understand if you hate Cena. Because you're supposed to.


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

Raymond Stereo said:


> He gets over with the 11 ytear-olds because that's how he's booked. He's gotten over with the entire audience before, and could again. You're not supposed tolike him. Think of it as the Bret Hart "Canadian Face/American Heel," gimmick, but split in the same audience. It's designed to be this way. It wasn't at first, admittedly, but now WWE is fully aware of what they're doing with Cena.


It's now designed to be that way because Cena can't get over with anyone else. Like you said, it wasn't designed to be that way at first, but then WWE realized that was all Cena was capable of.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

Except he got WAY the fuck over, with everybody, in 2003-04. It wasn't until they cartoonishly superheroed him that he lost the adult male crowd. Cena has shown before that he can have the entire crowd eating out of his palm.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Pretty much guarantees Rock will be Rock Bottoming Cena at Mania, doesn't it? Which is more than enough of a reason to watch.

I felt they wasted the first People's Elbow in so many years, but I'm sure it'd still get a crazy big pop if they do it at Mania again.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Raymond Stereo said:


> Cena's current character makes WWE WAY too much money for them to worry about that. They have Orton to appeal to the "rebels." Cena is there strictly for the youngins. The single guy out with his buddies is almost always going to spend less money than the Dad with his kids. So they create a wrestler specifically to make the kids hound their Dads for merchandise. It's acutally brilliant. Again, though, I understand if you hate Cena. Because you're supposed to.


They can do both if they want to or if Cena was capable of it. Austin, The Rock etc. were over with the entire fan base not just the kids.


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

Raymond Stereo said:


> Cena's current character makes WWE WAY too much money for them to worry about that. They have Orton to appeal to the "rebels." Cena is there strictly for the youngins. The single guy out with his buddies is almost always going to spend less money than the Dad with his kids. So they create a wrestler specifically to make the *kids hound their Dads for merchandise. It's acutally brilliant.* Again, though, I understand if you hate Cena. Because you're supposed to.


Now I do agree with this, but to say they are specifically making the face of their company be hated by anyone over the age of 15 is just stupid. Having all those kids begging their parents to buy merchandise is less than all those kids PLUS every adult. Which The Rock and Austin, among others, were capable of.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

game3525 said:


> They can do both if they want to or if Cena was capable of it. Austin, The Rock etc. were over with the entire fan base not just the kids.


And so was Cena.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

Raymond Stereo said:


> Except he got WAY the fuck over, with everybody, in 2003-04. It wasn't until they cartoonishly superheroed him that he lost the adult male crowd. Cena has shown before that he can have the entire crowd eating out of his palm.


you are somewhat right.. but now a lot of those fans are gone, or don't care and he won't get them back so easily by just going back to rapping.. he needs to somewhat reinvent himself.. that's why everybody wants him to turn heel..


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, I'm not saying he's perfect, or that there's no room for improvement. I'm saying WWE doesn't give a fuck if you like Cena. They care if the kids like him, and make their Dads buy his neon t-shirts.

I'm also saying that Cena-haters like to indulge in a lot of revisionist history.


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2009)

i wasnt totally into Cena's rock/crowd pandering, but i LOVED hearing the crowd repeatedly hit him with Cena Sucks. He still delivered a great promo and was spot on while acknowledging the crowd as they would say things(proof he's not scripted, to some degree at least). 

was definitely waiting for Miz's theme to hit at any second and he actually came out maybe 2 minutes later than i expected but after that is really when the pace picked up. lol @ Riley throwing first shots...

during their confrontation i noticed Cena was nowhere to be seen so i figured it'd be an epic fight that ended in them having a standoff but LUCKILY they finally hit me with a surprise and let Cena do something with a little umphh to it and put Rock down. i could have gone w/o Rock's fake pain faces at the end but it was a great switchup. 

matches alone its a 1.5/5 episode. i give the .5 alone for Del Rio always entertaining me somehow..

with the extra parts its a 3.5 to 4/5 to me. they really made up for what the matches lacked outside of the bar scene


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Raymond Stereo said:


> Hey, I'm not saying he's perfect, or that there's no room for improvement.* I'm saying WWE doesn't give a fuck if you like Cena*. They care if the kids like him, and make their Dads buy his neon t-shirts.
> 
> I'm also saying that Cena-haters like to indulge in a lot of revisionist history.


If true, that is beyond dumb. Even with the PG era, the demographic who watch the most are 18-35 year old men.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

And many of those 18-35 year-old men watch with their children, and spend more money on Cena than they would otherwise spend on WWE, because it's what their kids want. I say this as a 30 year-old man with two boys.


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

game3525 said:


> If true, that is beyond dumb. Even with the PG era, the demographic who watch the most are 18-35 year old men.


It's true to an extent. Cena does sell a ton of merchandise to the kids, enough so that they don't care whether he gets over with everyone. BUT WWE would love to be selling that merchandise to both the kids AND the adults.

Cena just isn't capable of getting over with anyone over 15.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Azuran said:


> Cena owning the crap out of Rock was awesome. You could tell Rock had no comeback at all. He just the same crap he's been saying for a lifetime. BORING! The nice AA was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> I can't wait when Cena makes "The Great One" tap out like a little bitch at Mania.


LOL what a hater. Anyways its called taking a bump, WWE has to secure their definite stars and at Mania Cena is obviously gonna get it. Your retaining champ will be the Miz.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

Enders said:


> It's true to an extent. Cena does sell a ton of merchandise to the kids, enough so that they don't care whether he gets over with everyone. BUT WWE would love to be selling that merchandise to both the kids AND the adults.
> 
> Cena just isn't capable of getting over with anyone over 15.




Except for the fact that he's shown he IS capable of it. He's done it before.


----------



## Dead Cell (Mar 13, 2010)

Raymond Stereo said:


> And many of those 18-35 year-old men watch with their children, and spend more money on Cena than they would otherwise spend on WWE, because it's what their kids want. I say this as a 30 year-old man with two boys.


How many would spend even more money if Cena appealed to them in the slightest as well? Not for themselves, but for the father that doesn't like Cena and won't buy their kid a shirt now, but would if they could tolerate Cena. Ultimately, the 18-35 demographic spends the money, whether it's for themselves or their kids, so it should be taken into consideration on all fronts, if only minimally.


----------



## John-Morrison™ (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I had always expected that Cena will be given the upper hand over The Rock as Cena is the present and the face of WWE while Rock was the past. We would have surely seen a reversal in the roles if Rock's return was not temporary.
Was very happy to see the People's elbow. But got pretty sad when I saw the AA  as I am more of a Rock mark than Cena.


----------



## kca89 (Mar 13, 2007)

I see much hasn't changed in the wrestling fan world. I haven't watched wrestling in a few years and have been an on and off fan for awhile now. I happened to notice RAW on last week and watched it and heard about the Rock returning tonight. I watched Smackdown as a result and then RAW tonight.

In my honest opinion I was disappointed with the Rock. Something just seemed mediocre when he came out when it should've felt epic. Maybe it was the weirder and faster version of his entrance or the huge, I took tons of steroids look? Anyways, about the promo itself.

I like how Rock stuck to what made him, but parts of it seemed mediocre. Cena's part started out mediocre but the second he started talking serious he was great IMO. The MIZ was OK and still has a way to go. The AA or as I still call it, the FU, was an amazing thing for Cena to do at the end. I really really hope he turns heel finally.

And a word to the wise in this thread. Stop debating over Cena. The Cena haters will always hate no matter what he does, and the same goes for the lovers.


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm over 15. Well over 15. I like Cena.

I mean I don't buy his merch but I don't buy wrestling merchandise period.


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

Raymond Stereo said:


> Except for the fact that he's shown he IS capable of it. He's done it before.


Yeah 7 or 8 years ago... when he was new. Everything is better when it's new. All he has shown is he isn't capable of holding on to his audience. Like The Rock, or Austin. Neither of their fanbases were ever determined or separated by age.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

John-Morrison™ said:


> Well, I had always expected that Cena will be given the upper hand over The Rock as Cena is the present and the face of WWE while Rock was the past. We would have surely seen a reversal in the roles if Rock's return was not temporary.
> Was very happy to see the People's elbow. But got pretty sad when I saw the AA  as I am more of a Rock mark than Cena.


Beginning of this. Cena is the face of the company, so it probably would have been better if the rock owned him tonight and then Cena owns him at MANIA, but I guess The Rock is gonna handle his spot at MANIA.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, all three guys delivered. Excellent segment.


----------



## drunkenbastard (Mar 23, 2011)

as much as i hate cena and as much as i hate what he did to the rock...he did make one point that made me think that wanted to bring this up to ya'll


what were you doing when you were kids watching wrestling? the same exact thing cena is doing for the kids of this generation cept for us it was austin or the rock or hogan or whoever it was

just a thought


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> Stepped up to him? WTF? Revised history? He's a poser. He couldn't talk like a man..so he rapped. That didn't work. Then he tried to suck up to him..got booed more. Then he tried to act like the Rock is judging him when he was the one who started the whole damn thing out of the blue during one of his movie promotions. Cena is a idiot and apparently his fans aren't that far behind. Just total nutcases.* The Rock is the star of this whole thing because you wouldn't give a fuck if he wasn't here doing this. Period. Simple as that. *The rest is worthless chatter.


I second that, I mean third that


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

drunkenbastard said:


> as much as i hate cena and as much as i hate what he did to the rock...he did make one point that made me think that wanted to bring this up to ya'll
> 
> 
> what were you doing when you were kids watching wrestling? the same exact thing cena is doing for the kids of this generation cept for us it was austin or the rock or hogan or whoever it was
> ...


Except Rock, Austin, and Hogan were able to get over with more than just the kids, unlike Cena.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

The only thing is - the rock has to get the fuck off the roids he looks much better not jacked up like that.


----------



## drunkenbastard (Mar 23, 2011)

Enders said:


> Except Rock, Austin, and Hogan were able to get over with more than just the kids, unlike Cena.


i do see what your saying and u make a point on the "stardom" level as i say it, so i agree with u on that...but on the money part i do disagree on that which makes me think of cena turning heel

imagine what all the kids would do with all those purple barney lookin t shirts lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

1999 he was jacked up same way thou.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Rock came off as held back though, normally he would of buried both on the mic, but seems wwe just wanted to make everyone look equally good. I wanted more trash talking man ! The homeless power ranger made me crack up though,I didn't see it coming.


----------



## EdReed2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

This was just awesome. This just reminded me why I love the WWE. I finally believe that John Cena can hold his own with a legend such as the Rock and I finally believe the Miz is the next great thing in the WWE. It feels like a Wrestlemania main event. I thought everyone did well tonight.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Cena finally cut the promo that I've wanted him to cut for the longest time. Best promo he has EVER cut. He touched on a lot of shit that people hate on. It was refreshing as hell to hear him be honest about the people who hate him because he actually is a role model for kids, which is so stupid. He even gave The Rock an FU. Awesome.

Miz was his awesome douchyness self, which he has perfected to a tee. He has really come into his own and is a star in his own right. 

The Rock was The Rock. Electrifying. 

Great stuff. Great, great stuff.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Cena was pretty bad on the mic, but that ending was awesome... looking forward to Wrestlemania!


----------



## rockyfan88 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice segment, but the reverse racism ish was really lame on Cena's part. In fact, he whined the whole time during that promo.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Rock's part was good other than them clearly trying to make "Team Bring It" a trending topic on twitter.

Then Cena comes out all happy that Rock is back again. Then briefly mentions that he talked about The Rock in interviews, and for some reason goes on pondering why The Rock doesn't like him. Even though we've clearly established that The Rock doesn't like him for questioning his love for the WWE. Instead he goes on a self righteous speech that sounded like it would be on a show that deals with high school kids. Doesn't help Cena's case of being incredibly corny. 

I also enjoyed Miz's part. The Rock seemed incredibly weird and rusty when the brawl started, he needs to lay off the roids.


----------



## abv (Sep 24, 2010)

EdReed2000 said:


> This was just awesome. This just reminded me why I love the WWE. I finally believe that John Cena can hold his own with a legend such as the Rock and I finally believe the Miz is the next great thing in the WWE. It feels like a Wrestlemania main event. I thought everyone did well tonight.


Yeah, looks like WWE finally brainwashed you. Congrats!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

People saying that at WM 27 Rock and Cena will kiss and make up and shake hands etc. I dont think thats gonna happen now. At least I hope not.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Guys I just watched that segment, and I think people either hating one person or the other as usual, That segment actually gave me and I am sure many others goosebumps, John Cena basically didn't call the rock out on anything. He pretty much told the rock that he isn't gonna change himself just because the rock says it looks goofy, and storyline wise that caught the rock off guard because he knew Cena had a point. Then the Miz came out and pretty much addressed the reason we all knew as to why the rock didn't want to come back to the WWE, but the rock tried to push Miz out of the equation again. That pissed him off to attacking him then the rock whooped ass (ya the kick up kinda failed a bit but you know how fast reacting the rock is on botches). Then Cena decided if I can't get an answer out of with words, I will force it outta you physically.

This isn't about The Rock not being able to have a comeback to Cena's responses, its about following a good storyline. They all did very well in that segment never had goosebumps like that in a while, and don't get me started on how good HHH and Undertakers segment was.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

All 3 did a great job tonight. People apparently didn't see what Cena was doing, he was trying to build The Rock and his legacy up, only to tear it down.

Miz did his usual spiel but it was pretty forgettable compared to the other two.


The Rock is The Rock so of course he put in a strong performance.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Team I bring it was good at first but went on too long. Other then that i thought all brought their a game. Cena is kinda hit or miss on how his promo's can be but when he is at the top of his game, he's one of the best the wwe has. Miz more than held his own, he was the one guy I thought would be totally upstaged by Rock and Cena but he did pretty good.


----------



## smkelly13 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, the WWE World Heavyweight Champion The Miz was an afterthought when standing next to The Rock and John Cena. While he was certainly "out of place", it does show how far The Miz has come since debuting. Nevertheless, the promo from The Rock was adequate, but the nostalgia has gone away for me. 

Cena on the other hand, I think this was one of the better promos he has done in a while. I have always contended that serious Cena is far better than poop joke Cena. Furthermore, it seems like the WWE is testing the waters once again about turning Cena heel. His facial expressions, mannerisms, and attacking The Rock indicate that all of the little kids in the house will soon be crying.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6lWYMRp1BY

Trust me, you will see what WWE did their.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

I am glad Cena finally reinforced that he is meant to be a rolemodel for the kids. Glad he pointed out the backwardness of Rock mocking his moral code and for doing his own thing, and people cheering it. Really made Rock and all the Chicago men look like a bunch of jerks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Camoron said:


> I am glad Cena finally reinforced that he is meant to be a rolemodel for the kids. Glad he pointed out the backwardness of Rock mocking his moral code and for doing his own thing, and people cheering it. Really made Rock and all the Chicago men look like a bunch of jerks.


Ya LOL, he did sell that part real well, and when I saw the look on that one kid wearing the Cena shirt with the sad look on his face, I was like fpalm shit I was once a kid too.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

My initial reaction was that Cena gave the best promo of his career. I've been a disgusted, card carrying Cena hater for several years now and I thought his other two Rock retorts were pathetic but this time he knocked it out of the park. I was worried when he kissed The Rock's ass for the first 5 minutes but when he compared his pride and dedication to WWE to The Rock's, even I, the most jaded of the jaded, couldn't help but nod my head in approval. 

Miz came across as a guy who is in way over his head and aside from his championship belt and a couple of barbs against The Rock, it was same old, same old. I secretly hoped that Rock & Cena would ignore him altogether. And what's up with Riley? I was happy to see him and all but wasn't he fired specifically as MIz's crony? His presence instantly diminished Miz's stature. 

Rock was reliably great but it's hard to rate him as he's basically the bar I use to measure WWE shit talking quality. Tonight was the most anticlimactic of his recent appearances but still... PUMPED for Wrestlemania.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought the promo was great from all three guys, and the crowd was into it to.

I'm just confused if that's the right term, how the hell is Rock, pretty much like the same height as Cena who is what 6'0.5 ... ?


----------



## smkelly13 (Feb 1, 2010)

Cena is an easy 6'2 or 6'3ish. Rock is billed as 6'5, but billed heights/weights are vastly different than _real_ heights/weights.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

All I have to say about this is, now you know the beef won't be over too quickly. Great promo by Rock and Cena; Miz.. Eh, was ok. I'm eager to see how The Rock responds after Cena's surprise AA (lol @ people still calling it FU). Will it be at Mania or the Raw after? Can't wait to find out.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

TheRock Dwayne Johnson
John Cena - God himself can't save you from the ass kicking I will give you this Sunday at Wrestlemania. TEAM BRING IT


this thing will probably extend out past mania


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The "Team Bring It" thing was lame the first time around.

And why is The Rock getting all spiritual on us all of a sudden? lol.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Didn't really like Cena's promo all that much. Him telling Rock not to judge him came off as hypocritical to me. Didn't he question Rock's loyalty to the WWE in the first place? So Cena can judge Rock but it can't be the other way around? Other than that, very strong segment from all 3 involved. Even Miz did a fine job there.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

eddiefan said:


> Didn't really like Cena's promo all that much. Him telling Rock not to judge him came off as hypocritical to me. Didn't he question Rock's loyalty to the WWE in the first place? So Cena can judge Rock but it can't be the other way around? Other than that, very strong segment from all 3 involved. Even Miz did a fine job there.


That is a good point


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Great stuff from all 3 guys. Rock electrified and Cena's promo was really great. Chicago wanted to kill Cena, so him coming out as the prick in the angle really worked perfectly. 

The only weakpoint of the whole segment: Cole shouting out, "Vintage Rock!". Please Cole, don't ever lead announce again. You're a great heel, but an awful announcer.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

What I really liked about Cena's promo was that it felt like a half-shoot. Heck, most of us would go as far as to say that it was a real shoot and what I really loved about it is that I believe the Rock was entirely behind him for it (of course, not on-screen). It was definitely Cena's best promo and I'm afraid a lot of people misinterpreted him entirely because it's difficult to look past the Cena hate when the hate has been built up for so long. Heck, if I was a Cena hater myself, I'll completely bash him for sounding like he sucked up to Rock for half the promo and then admitted that he's supposedly "lame" for pandering to kids. If you look at his promo as just a neutral person or a fan, you can really feel the emotion he showed in that promo. It was surreal for him to just address the issues of his character, but he knocked everything out of the park once he connected his character with his real-life persona. It was amazing.


----------



## Milkshake227 (Dec 16, 2009)

I think this whole storyline is a metaphor for the iwc. You've got the super smarks who are always convinced everything back in the day was better, PG sucks, cena is stupid blah blah blah (the rock)

You've got the marks/kids/whatever who like cena like the new era, still get excited about wrestling (cena)

And you've got all the random trolls who just try to piss everyone off (the Miz)


----------



## KINGPINCJ (Feb 15, 2011)

Cena won the verbal war surprisingly, seeing them in the same ring was iconic, Miz was an afterthought as expected, it was nice to see Rock use the people's elbow, and Cena's FU to Rock is a great transition into Wrestlemania. If you ask me, WWE should have blown The Rock harder and longer to get him in the ring because Cena/Miz has been overshadowed yet again by Cena/Rock.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought it was great.

All three of them did good, there was only minor flaws really but if you we're just watching it to enjoy, you probably wouldn't see them.

Although I didn't get Cena's point of Rock not judging him, when that's clearly what Cena did before.


----------



## scienceinproducts (Mar 3, 2011)

Camoron said:


> I am glad Cena finally reinforced that he is meant to be a rolemodel for the kids. Glad he pointed out the backwardness of Rock mocking his moral code and for doing his own thing, and people cheering it. Really made Rock and all the Chicago men look like a bunch of jerks.


Cena's not even a good role model. He's a homophobic bully who's been whining about The Rock because he's jealous of his talents, makes fat jokes, gay jokes, sexual references and so forth. His idea of respect is to trash talk a legend to whom he should owe everything to, considering that The Rock reeled in a lot of longterm fans. You really want this guy to be a rolemodel for your kids? Give me a break.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Mediocre segment, saved by Cena's AA. Cena's talking was good, in fact it was much better than Rock's shit. The Rock just sounds so corny. The Miz too, although he was better than Rock. 
Oh, and that Team Bring It shit is awful.


----------



## ha0lehuntah808 (Mar 29, 2011)

yea i agree that team bring it thing is weak but i think its more the wwe that came up with that for the rock than him on his own so that they can sell it as cenation vs team bring it.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Mediocre segment, saved by Cena's AA. Cena's talking was good, in fact it was much better than Rock's shit. The Rock just sounds so corny. The Miz too, although he was better than Rock.
> Oh, and that Team Bring It shit is awful.


You hate The Rock and everything he does dont you


----------



## thethunder (Jan 20, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> There's no way that's going to happen IMO.
> 
> Rock's a babyface. He'll "surprisingly" help Cena win. Raise his hand, hand him the belt, hug him...bla bla bla...to close the show.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I see happening. 

I thought the Rock was great as always, loved the crowd. Cena did earn some more respect from me, and I also agree that what he did was so much more "heel" than typical superhero Cena. The Miz wasn't too bad but it did feel like the atmosphere died a bit when he came out and was talking - we'd built up to Cena vs. Rock, and he was an afterthought. 

If/when they do have a match, and obviously Cena wins it (oh no), I just hope they make it an epic match that the Rock kicks ass but just fails. Would give Cena a huge boost in my eyes, and wouldn't shit on the legacy of the Great One.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I've never seen someone *get up* and *walk out* of the ring after a people's elbow. So casual too. Top notch Miz.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Actually he got up and was tossed out. Still didn't look very good. I guess he was hit so hard he just sprung to his feet.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Mediocre segment, saved by Cena's AA. Cena's talking was good, in fact it was much better than Rock's shit. The Rock just sounds so corny. The Miz too, although he was better than Rock.
> Oh, and that Team Bring It shit is awful.


Just go back to sleep, don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

It's not like to was absurd, it was vintage Ric Flair. My point is he could have made it look a little more natural lol.

The Rock botch was awkward too. Not to mention Cena's cheezyness and Rock's spiritual blabber.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Just go back to sleep, don't know what you are talking about.


The-Rock-Says


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

scienceinproducts said:


> Cena's not even a good role model. He's a homophobic bully who's been whining about The Rock because he's jealous of his talents, makes fat jokes, gay jokes, sexual references and so forth. His idea of respect is to trash talk a legend to whom he should owe everything to, considering that The Rock reeled in a lot of longterm fans. You really want this guy to be a rolemodel for your kids? Give me a break.


Do you even know what kayfabe is?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Do you even know what kayfabe is?


It's real to him, dammit. Seems to be an issue with lots of people on here.


----------



## scienceinproducts (Mar 3, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Do you even know what kayfabe is?





Do you know what the difference between good kayfabe and bad kayfabe is?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

scienceinproducts said:


> Do you know what the difference between good kayfabe and bad kayfabe is?


Okay, I'll explain it once, so you'll understand. Little kids don't give two shits about the Rock's legend, or that he has reeled in long term fans. From what they understand, Rock came in, bashed Cena (quite childishly himself, mind you), and he retorted with jokes they don't understand. THAT SEGMENT WAS NOT FOR KIDS TO UNDERSTAND. You think they know what blowing someone means? As far as they're concerned, there were no gay (or sexual) jokes involved. Thus, no harm done to the role model image. Before you try to be cool and shit on Cena, at least know what you're talking about fpalm


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

The attitude adjuster was definately bigger than a normal attitude adjuster. It just felt like cena was doing it for the fans of wrestling and in particular fans of wwe. 

Rock turned his back on wwe and it's fans and went off to make movies, he did not give any appreciation to the people who loved him and made him the star he is. 

This attitude adjuster was 7 years in the making and it felt good to see him finally get what he deserved. it was basically a message from cena and wwe universe to rock that "you turned your back on us and you didn't show us any love and now you just got your attitude adjusted".

I know rock marks will come on here saying I am a troll like they always do but how about having a proper debate for once.


----------



## Fenny2288 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Okay, I'll explain it once, so you'll understand. Little kids don't give two shits about the Rock's legend, or that he has reeled in long term fans. From what they understand, Rock came in, bashed Cena (quite childishly himself, mind you), and he retorted with jokes they don't understand. THAT SEGMENT WAS NOT FOR KIDS TO UNDERSTAND. You think they know what blowing someone means? As far as they're concerned, there were no gay (or sexual) jokes involved. Thus, no harm done to the role model image. Before you try to be cool and shit on Cena, at least know what you're talking about fpalm


I agree with you, but have you ever listened to some of these kids that play xbox live or some other online game? They know every sexual position, gay joke, and curse word in the book.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

Cena OWNED Rock on RAW and left him choking out with nothing left to say in response. End of story. Cena told him everything he had to say, spoke from the heart and told the truth about the way he feels- and the way in which he hates the fact The Rock abandoned the entire "WWE Universe". The Rock listened, and had nothing to say- nothing at all. Cena wins, and the Attitude Adjustment was just the icing on the cake imo. Cena > Rock. Simple.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

...................sigh


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> You hate The Rock and everything he does dont you


Hate is a strong word, I don't hate him. I just don't buy him. Masses love him, but masses are sheep in general. I just find him corny and over the top, his promos do nothing for me.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

What's an attitude adjuster?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

Good way of looking at it!

- Vic


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

Yeah, it felt good. I'm not Cena's fan, but The Rock got it finally.


----------



## thethunder (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



bboy said:


> The attitude adjuster was definately bigger than a normal attitude adjuster. It just felt like cena was doing it for the fans of wrestling and in particular fans of wwe.
> *
> Rock turned his back on wwe and it's fans and went off to make movies, he did not give any appreciation to the people who loved him and made him the star he is. *
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you didn't hear what the Rock had to say when he returned.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

SMD said:


> Cena OWNED Rock on RAW and left him choking out with nothing left to say in response. End of story. Cena told him everything he had to say, spoke from the heart and told the truth about the way he feels- and the way in which he hates the fact The Rock abandoned the entire "WWE Universe". The Rock listened, and had nothing to say- nothing at all. Cena wins, and the Attitude Adjustment was just the icing on the cake imo. Cena > Rock. Simple.


----------



## Gurb (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel John Cena’s actions were not a heel turn, but rather putting ****** in his armour. The WWE have built Cena up as this brighter than bright superhero – And as a Rock fan I have to say the Great One had no response after Cena came out with his explanation for who and what he is. I mean, what can you say to that? 

So in having John Cena A) Let the Rock get double teamed and B) Hit him from behind The Rock goes into Wrestlemania with ammunition. Role model for children? Moral code? Proud of what he is and has become? All that's blown to pieces after what happened, the Brahma Bull can rip a hole in his image and make the future exchanges all the more entertaining. I felt it was giving the two men some history with which The Rock can draw on to perhaps facilitate a later heel turn.

My take on things.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

It's clearly not the last we have seen of Cena and Rock...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



thethunder said:


> I'm guessing you didn't hear what the Rock had to say when he returned.


So such things as bullshitting, lying, pandering to the crowd and kayfabe haven't been invented in your mind? I'd like to be that way, too.


----------



## Fenny2288 (Feb 16, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Hate is a strong word, I don't hate him. I just don't buy him. Masses love him, but masses are sheep in general. I just find him corny and over the top, his promos do nothing for me.


Yes because the masses can't make up their own minds on what they like. Next you're going to say the government is forcing them to like The Rock because it will get them to vote or keep them in control.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

SMD said:


> Cena OWNED Rock on RAW and left him choking out with nothing left to say in response. End of story. Cena told him everything he had to say, spoke from the heart and told the truth about the way he feels- and the way in which he hates the fact The Rock abandoned the entire "WWE Universe". The Rock listened, and had nothing to say- nothing at all. Cena wins, and the Attitude Adjustment was just the icing on the cake imo. Cena > Rock. Simple.


*This is the reason why wrestling fans get painted in a bad light.*



JoeRulz said:


> Hate is a strong word, I don't hate him. I just don't buy him. Masses love him, but masses are sheep in general. I just find him corny and over the top, his promos do nothing for me.


*With this statement you have exposed yourself as just another contrarian, if you had simply said you don't like him that would've been fine. Instead you had to let us know that masses love him and masses are sheep, so you're going to be the guy that doesn't follow the masses:no:

After re-watching raw i realize that Taker/HHH/HBK completely stole the entire show, people will talk about Cena AA on Rock but that pales in comparison to the story that was told between the 3 legends earlier. I felt bad for michaels because he sold his disappointment perfectly and Taker was great at playing the agitator.*


----------



## Heathy (Mar 13, 2007)

Did anybody else see cena laughing when he was out of the ring ? Laughing just made him look like a dick 

Also the rock did look rusty and you would after such a long time out. He had alex Riley to work with as well a man that couldn't sell an item on EBay.

Rock cena would be great, rock miz I'm not so sure about. Rock definately needs to drop off the weights and do some cardio work


----------



## Fenny2288 (Feb 16, 2011)

Heathy said:


> Did anybody else see cena laughing when he was out of the ring ? Laughing just made him look like a dick
> 
> Also the rock did look rusty and you would after such a long time out. He had alex Riley to work with as well a man that couldn't sell an item on EBay.
> 
> Rock cena would be great, rock miz I'm not so sure about. Rock definately needs to drop off the weights and do some cardio work


Yeah he was a bit rusty, but he'll get back in the swing just needs a bit more oiling lol.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

sideon said:


> *
> With this statement you have exposed yourself as just another contrarian, if you had simply said you don't like him that would've been fine. Instead you had to let us know that masses love him and masses are sheep, so you're going to be the guy that doesn't follow the masses:no:
> *


*

Well, I did simply say I don't like him, multiple times around here, and if you read carefully, you'll see I said he's corny and over the top, which fits into 'I just don't like him' stuff.

Oh, and yeah, Taker/HHH/HBK segment was great, it's a damn shame this level of build came this late, just 6 days before Mania.*


----------



## thethunder (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



Kalashnikov said:


> So such things as bullshitting, lying, pandering to the crowd and kayfabe haven't been invented in your mind? I'd like to be that way, too.


Ok sure I can see that, but obviously I'm biased towards the Rock. I can see why some fans are pissed at him, leaving just like that. To be honest when he showed up occasionally and left straight after it annoyed me too. But can't you just enjoy the fact that he's here, seeing as it probably won't be for too long? One more, last time we get to see the Rock, who I'm guessing by your anger you were once a fan of, and you want to hate that? Enjoy it man, it's not real anyway (Y)

Plus he's making Cena and the Miz look good, the face and possibly future face of the company. He'll most probably let them go over, and they'll be bigger than before.


----------



## Fenny2288 (Feb 16, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Oh, and yeah, Taker/HHH/HBK segment was great, it's a damn shame this level of build came this late, just 6 days before Mania.


Yeah they should have been doing this from the start.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



thethunder said:


> Ok sure I can see that, but obviously I'm biased towards the Rock. I can see why some fans are pissed at him, leaving just like that. To be honest when he showed up occasionally and left straight after it annoyed me too. But can't you just enjoy the fact that he's here, seeing as it probably won't be for too long? One more, last time we get to see the Rock, who I'm guessing by your anger you were once a fan of, and you want to hate that? Enjoy it man, it's not real anyway (Y)


That's a cool thing for you to say, I'm impressed. I really was (and still am) a huge Rock fan, but he let me down (sort of), and I just refuse to forget it and be blinded by "oh, it's Rocky, yaaay". I don't _really_ have a problem with him, I have a problem with fans who pretend that he never left or rationalize it, and still worship him like he's the second coming of Jesus. That being said, you're right, I should probably enjoy it for what it is, and I will


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

Rock has gave appreciation to the fans NUMEROUS times. This argument is so tired man. Fans have been bitching on the Rock "leaving" since 2002.


----------



## ha0lehuntah808 (Mar 29, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Hate is a strong word, I don't hate him. I just don't buy him. Masses love him, but masses are sheep in general. I just find him corny and over the top, his promos do nothing for me.


how ironic, same can be said about cena!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

bboy started the thread. Need I say more?...


----------



## thethunder (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



Kalashnikov said:


> That's a cool thing for you to say, I'm impressed. I really was (and still am) a huge Rock fan, but he let me down (sort of), and I just refuse to forget it and be blinded by "oh, it's Rocky, yaaay". I don't _really_ have a problem with him, I have a problem with fans who pretend that he never left or rationalize it, and still worship him like he's the second coming of Jesus. That being said, you're right, I should probably enjoy it for what it is, and I will


We don't, or I don't, forget that he never left, but I accept that he wanted to do his own thing. And think, by him leaving, it left room for the next bunch of stars, Cena, Orton, the big bad Batista to break through, which is good for the business and the fans. Accept that he left and is now back, and mark out like a bitch like we all do when he comes out again. The past is the past.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

ha0lehuntah808 said:


> how ironic, same can be said about cena!


I dislike Cena too. But I root for him in this Cena/Rock/Miz feed. And I think Cena is more talented than The Rock.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

scienceinproducts said:


> Do you know what the difference between good kayfabe and bad kayfabe is?




The fuck is good kayfabe? Thats not even a word. WWE and its characters are not real. Get over it. If you hate Cena then you hate Cena but don't hide behind words you don't understand. 

And yes, he is a great role model. A guy who spends half of his free time volunteering for Mask a wish, a guy who works harder than anyone else, someone who loves the kids and the fans, not any history of beating up his wife or hurting anyone, a guy who lives by 'hustle loyalty and respect'. Sounds like a good role model to me.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

SMD said:


> Cena OWNED Rock on RAW and left him choking out with nothing left to say in response. End of story. Cena told him everything he had to say, spoke from the heart and told the truth about the way he feels- and the way in which he hates the fact The Rock abandoned the entire "WWE Universe". The Rock listened, and had nothing to say- nothing at all. Cena wins, and the Attitude Adjustment was just the icing on the cake imo. Cena > Rock. Simple.


He listened to the guy, shit was about to get real, then Miz came out. I fail to see how that left him choking out in the ring, when action was about to be done, then of course he pulled a fast AA on him at the end. He just one up the guy, barely owning tbh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

:lmao Best thread ever. I agree with everything.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



Dazro X said:


> bboy started the thread. Need I say more?...


Nope. :lmao


----------



## ha0lehuntah808 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

Idk maybe its just me but i dont feel as though the rock turned his back on the wwe or his fans. I mean its his life, if he wanted to make movies than good for him and that actually helped pave the way for guys like cena, hhh, etc. to become film stars as well and also even create wwe films(movies like the condemned, the marine, etc.). Like the person above said im just glad hes back and made wrestling interesting again.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

What wrestling fans? The WWE is entertainment, not wrestling, therefore we are entertainment fans, sillyboy.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

I actually thought that the IWC had more people on the Rock's side this whole time. This thread has shown me there are just as many Cena marks out there. 

But people are blowing Cena's promo out of proportion. It was delivered really well and with emotion. But storyline wise it makes Cena look like a hypocrite and the attack on Rock makes him look like a dick. Cena didn't own Rock with that promo.


----------



## ha0lehuntah808 (Mar 29, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> I dislike Cena too. But I root for him in this Cena/Rock/Miz feed. And I think Cena is more talented than The Rock.


i respect your opinion but i disagree. i think the rock is more talented than cena! i mean go on youtube everytime and rewatch all the rocks past matches, interviews, promos, etc and to me cena doesnt even come close. but again thats just me, maybe you have a different taste and thats cool. i personally like cena as a person, the guy does a lot for the wwe and its fans.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

eddiefan said:


> I actually thought that the IWC had more people on the Rock's side this whole time.


I always believed the majority of the IWC hated The Rock and the only reason is on the subject of him leaving. Rock just doesn't have that all around respect like Austin does because of that. Its the only thing that's holding it back. There old threads from defunct Wrestling forums that date back 9 years showing this.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

People take things a little too seriously. What I'm doing as a Cena fan is supporting Cena, just the same as The Rock fans are supporting Rock. Do I hate The Rock? HELL NO! But from what we've seen thus far, although it may seem bias coming from me- Whereas Cena has been spot on, The Rock has been WAYYY behind in terms of giving a legitimate response to anything Cena has done/said. Fair enough you can say The Miz interrupted before The Rock had a chance, but what about the weeks before tonight? You can't tell me The Rock had anything LEGITIMATE to say about anything Cena said about him. Cena was telling the truth, calling it how it is-- and The Rock had nothing. 

AGAIN THOUGH- Before people start taking this the wrong way, that's MY opinion. Although I do welcome your response, and YOUR opinion on the matter also. Just spitting my piece like everyone else tbh. That's what a Wrestling Forum is all about- Isn't it?


----------



## thethunder (Jan 20, 2011)

SMD said:


> People take things a little too seriously. What I'm doing as a Cena fan is supporting Cena, just the same as The Rock fans are supporting Rock. Do I hate The Rock? HELL NO! But from what we've seen thus far, although it may seem bias coming from me- Whereas Cena has been spot on, The Rock has been WAYYY behind in terms of giving a legitimate response to anything Cena has done/said. Fair enough you can say The Miz interrupted before The Rock had a chance, but what about the weeks before tonight? You can't tell me The Rock had anything LEGITIMATE to say about anything Cena said about him. Cena was telling the truth, calling it how it is-- and The Rock had nothing.
> 
> AGAIN THOUGH- Before people start taking this the wrong way, that's MY opinion. Although I do welcome your response, and YOUR opinion on the matter also. Just spitting my piece like everyone else tbh. That's what a Wrestling Forum is all about- Isn't it?


That's completely fair. It's just when people see your giant CENA>ROCK sig, the instant picture I have is of a Cena fanboy that won't hear a bad word against his hero. I do admit that when Cena was talking, I did agree with a lot of what he had to say. But as the Rock hasn't really been given time to talk back, I'm not making my decision on who won the war of the words.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

The Rock came out, cut a great promo, fair enough.

Cena comes out, takes the WRONG route and drags the epicness down in the first half of his bit, but thank god he offered the rock out or the wrong direction would have been taken.

The Miz comes out, at this point im thinking thank fucking god because 2 mins earlier i was thiniking cena and rock were about to shake hands. He cuts his promo, plays his role and does it well fair play.

The most important thing in that promo is that cena did the AA on the rock. Thank god. Had he come in and helped the rock and saved him from the miz and riley then we are looking at miz being a lamb for slaughter and the whole 'shake hands' bullshit. But Cena doing the AA meant that this is still a 3-way thing and something is definately gunna go down.

If they ever needed proof that the Rock is more popular than Cena and that Cena cant out-face him the chicago crowd was proof. cena needs to stop his bullshit moral crap and get some charisma, if your gunna take the moral (boring) route its gotta be against a MEGA heel.

So Cena please go and find the talent we all know you have and bring it with you to wrestlemania.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

SMD said:


> People take things a little too seriously. What I'm doing as a Cena fan is supporting Cena, just the same as The Rock fans are supporting Rock. Do I hate The Rock? HELL NO! But from what we've seen thus far, although it may seem bias coming from me- Whereas Cena has been spot on, The Rock has been WAYYY behind in terms of giving a legitimate response to anything Cena has done/said. Fair enough you can say The Miz interrupted before The Rock had a chance, but what about the weeks before tonight? You can't tell me The Rock had anything LEGITIMATE to say about anything Cena said about him. Cena was telling the truth, calling it how it is-- and The Rock had nothing.
> 
> AGAIN THOUGH- Before people start taking this the wrong way, that's MY opinion. Although I do welcome your response, and YOUR opinion on the matter also. Just spitting my piece like everyone else tbh. That's what a Wrestling Forum is all about- Isn't it?



Point Taken. Just a quick Q,

wasn't that first promo via satellite his response to Cena talking about why left and all of that


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

My "Cena > Rock" is just me stirring em up really 
I'm sure when Rock OWNS Cena, which is bound to happen soon enough- they'll do something simular themselves =P
As for now though, Cena had the last laugh- so I'll bask it in 



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Point Taken. Just a quick Q,
> 
> wasn't that first promo via satellite his response to Cena talking about why left and all of that


Yes, The Rock has been cutting promos in response, but to me he didn't really say much in response to what Cena was actually saying. I may be wrong, I'd have to probably go back and watch em again just to make sure- but from what I remember, he didn't say much in terms of why he was non-existent for seven years, other then the point he made about "Opening The Door For Movies", which imo wasn't really a good enough excuse to abandon WWE completley anyway. Doing Movies is fine, but he coulda shown up here and there between movies. No Excuse really.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

Cena should (and probably does in real life) respect the rock to elevating the WWE and WWE superdstars crediblity outside of the ring.

I bet cena deeply respects the rock and has nothing against him for leaving so your agrument is null.

3 Words 'Die Rocky Die' the rock could have left then. He didnt.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



NostalgicDave said:


> 3 Words 'Die Rocky Die' the rock could have left then. He didnt.


So he didn't leave because the crowd responded to him? Amazing.


----------



## Crayo (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

This would of been a good post from you, if you named the right fucking move.

But yeah, it was for the fans I think aswell.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

ha0lehuntah808 said:


> how ironic, same can be said about cena!


... but masses also don't like Cena, so there's at least a portion of people who aren't sheep with him, while Rocky gets annoyingly overexaggerated praise even when he's shit.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



bboy said:


> I know rock marks will come on here saying I am a troll like they always do but how about having a proper debate for once.


No, they (and everyone else) say you are a troll because you _are_. Credit that you've managed to keep it up this long without breaking character. Unless you've gotten so involved in your persona it's taken over your whole life.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



Kalashnikov said:


> So he didn't leave because the crowd responded to him? Amazing.


Nice try. The rock was supposed to be a mid-card face (kinda like R-truth) but the crowd hated him and he didnt know why. its a good job the WWE had faith in himand he had faith in himself because if the WWE hednt allowed him to re-invent himself he would have never become the star he is today.

And if Cena left the WWE to make movies would these Cena fans blame him for it ? No he gave a good 6/7 years hard work just like the rock and entertained everyone.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

"Attitude Adjuster" 

You really do play your role as a troll to a tee don't you?


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> I always believed the majority of the IWC hated The Rock and the only reason is on the subject of him leaving. Rock just doesn't have that all around respect like Austin does because of that. Its the only thing that's holding it back. There old threads from defunct Wrestling forums that date back 9 years showing this.


Yeah I guess your right. Just thought the Cena hate was so great that people were actually behind Rocky. Difficult to gauge the general opinion of most people since you get so many differing opinions in every other thread.

I just want to clear a point tho. *The feud started with Cena talking about how Rock left WWE in an interview.* Rock comes back and bashes Cena about his ways and his popularity with the PG crowd (the exact things most Cena haters on here bash him about). Then on the latest RAW, Cena cuts a promo how Rock has no right to judge him. Don't most people see the hypocrisy in Cena's statements there? And just want to say before anyone tells me I'm looking too much into this, I just expected a different route for Cena to take because this just doesn't hold up for me. 

Also to all the people who hate Rock because he left to do movies, don't you think that has worked to give WWE some publicity too? Anytime people think of the Rock, they automatically think of his time in WWE.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

The rocks ONE satelite promo where he goes all moral. Shit. The rest GOOD

Cenas ONE promo where he goes Thuganomics (?) GOOD. All his moral ones SHIT.

Cena know which route to take i think if he had been more engaging he wouldnt have been the afterthought in this whole fued until now.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



NostalgicDave said:


> Nice try. The rock was supposed to be a mid-card face (kinda like R-truth) but the crowd hated him and he didnt know why. its a good job the WWE had faith in himand he had faith in himself because if the WWE hednt allowed him to re-invent himself he would have never become the star he is today.
> 
> And if Cena left the WWE to make movies would these Cena fans blame him for it ? No he gave a good 6/7 years hard work just like the rock and entertained everyone.


Never said he was supposed to get that response... thing is, when you become a professional wrestler, you don't give a shit if fans want to murder you or if they love you beyond anyone else. As long as you're getting a response, you're good. That's why him not leaving is nothing special.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

great thread bboy

10/10

i agree


----------



## ha0lehuntah808 (Mar 29, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> ... but masses also don't like Cena, *so there's at least a portion of people who aren't sheep with him*, while Rocky gets annoyingly overexaggerated praise even when he's shit.


yea those are the attitude era fans! there are masses to that don't like the rock and arent sheep with him like yourself and the rest of cenation. cena also gets annoyingly overexaggerated praise even when he's shit.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> ... but masses also don't like Cena, so there's at least a portion of people who aren't sheep with him, while Rocky gets annoyingly overexaggerated praise even when he's shit.


Masses dont like Cena ? On the IWC the opinion is split 50/50 of him but the IWC is a VERY small part of the WWE fanbase. The rest seem to adore him and hes obviously the most popular guy in the WWE next to the rock.


----------



## smkelly13 (Feb 1, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> The fuck is good kayfabe? Thats not even a word. WWE and its characters are not real. Get over it. If you hate Cena then you hate Cena but don't hide behind words you don't understand.
> 
> And yes, he is a great role model. A guy who spends half of his free time volunteering for Mask a wish, a guy who works harder than anyone else, someone who loves the kids and the fans, not any history of beating up his wife or hurting anyone, a guy who lives by 'hustle loyalty and respect'. Sounds like a good role model to me.


Your post is all kinds of screwed up, but nevertheless, I agree with you.

I'm trying to make sense of The Miz being an afterthought. I'm not saying that as a mark, but from a normal fans perspective. He is wearing the big gold belt (remember, normal fan thinking) but is late to the party, his associate and him get beat out of the ring by one guy, and the show closes with the non-champion standing tall. From a booking perspective, it was a poor choice. 

If anything, they should have left The Miz out of it _until_ the very end. Obviously the plan was for Cena to lay The Rock out, which could still be accomplished. The Miz's entrance music gets The Rock's attention long enough for Cena to capitalize (or something similar). Then have Miz pound on Cena to continue the "all month long" beatdowns Cena has been getting. Or, have Cena take out Riley while The Miz escapes.


----------



## ha0lehuntah808 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

i have a feeling that their is gonna be another thread similar to this but it will read..."That rock bottom/people's elbow was for the fans of wrestling"


----------



## powtail (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope there is a bigger whopping from the Rock to Cena in the coming days.


----------



## abv (Sep 24, 2010)

Did someone else notice the weird selling by the Miz after the people's elbow? I mean, was that guy holding his head after a shot at his chest


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

NostalgicDave said:


> Masses dont like Cena ? On the IWC the opinion is split 50/50 of him but the IWC is a VERY small part of the WWE fanbase. The rest seem to adore him and hes obviously the most popular guy in the WWE next to the rock.


I'm pretty sure live crowds are getting more and more hostile towards him. There's no debate, really... Rock's fans are among the most markish and blind you can find around the world.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> I'm pretty sure live crowds are getting more and more hostile towards him. There's no debate, really... Rock's fans are among the most markish and blind you can find around the world.


Or they are all finding the nostalgia and loving that hes back. If someone returns after a long time they are appreciated and loved a great deal more.

If cena goes and returns all those kids sitting watching him would be exactly the same 10 years from now. Use some perspective.


----------



## smkelly13 (Feb 1, 2010)

Perspective is a good word for this forum.


----------



## ha0lehuntah808 (Mar 29, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> I'm pretty sure live crowds are getting more and more hostile towards him. There's no debate, really... Rock's fans are among the most markish and blind you can find around the world.


dude get over yourself. the person being the most markish and blind is you! everything u said about the rock goes the same for cena too so dont try and turn this like cena and his fans are the victims here.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

NostalgicDave said:


> Or they are all finding the nostalgia and loving that hes back. If someone returns after a long time they are appreciated and loved a great deal more.
> 
> If cena goes and returns all those kids sitting watching him would be exactly the same 10 years from now. Use some perspective.


Well, okay, but that's still being blind to someone's faults. I love seeing Rock back myself, but I'm highly annoyed by people who shit on Cena's kiddy shtick and then praise Rock for stuff like "Fruity Pebbles" and "Yabba Dabba bitch". It's the blind markism and the double standards that go with it I can't stand. I don't care if it's God himself returning to the WWE... if he fucks up in a promo, I'll call him out on it.




ha0lehuntah808 said:


> dude get over yourself. the person being the most markish and blind is you! everything u said about the rock goes the same for cena too so dont try and turn this like cena and his fans are the victims here.


8*D


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Well, okay, but that's still being blind to someone's faults. I love seeing Rock back myself, but I'm highly annoyed by people who shit on Cena's kiddy shtick and then praise Rock for stuff like "Fruity Pebbles" and "Yabba Dabba bitch". It's the blind markism and the double standards that go with it I can't stand. I don't care if it's God himself returning to the WWE... if he fucks up in a promo, I'll call him out on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And where did he fuck up in his promo?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I feel sorry for The Rock, it's gotta be rough getting your dick sucked by so many grown men.


----------



## TCO200 (Apr 18, 2008)

For me Cena was the highlight of the segment, he cut a great promo and the Rock's response was pretty weak, then came the Miz with his 'Really?' schtick and just seemed out of place to me.

Still a good segment


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> And where did he fuck up in his promo?


That part is to demonstrate how I don't have double standards. Rocky didn't fuck up. My point was that if you don't like Cena's kiddy stuff, don't go around praising Rock left and right like "Fruity Pebbles" is the best thing since sliced bread.



RatedR13 said:


> I feel sorry for The Rock, it's gotta be rough getting your dick sucked by so many grown men.


That's kind of what I'm trying to say, just in a little more sophisticated way.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

RatedR13 said:


> I feel sorry for The Rock, it's gotta be rough getting your dick sucked by so many grown men.


Bitter.



Kalashnikov said:


> That part is to demonstrate how I don't have double standards. Rocky didn't fuck up. My point was that if you don't like Cena's kiddy stuff, don't go around praising Rock left and right like "Fruity Pebbles" is the best thing since sliced bread.


It's The Rock man, ffs

The breakfast company that makes fruity pebbles is loving this, there sell rate has went through the roof.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

First Cena sucks up to The Rock.. tells him he was one of the millions.. then whines for no reason that The Rock judges him.. lmao.. then took his clothes off and ran out of the ring when Miz invited Rock for an ass-whoopin.. comes from behind.. AA's him.. an taunts.. Wow.. 
Cena brags about hustle, loyalty and respect in almost all his promos and all feuds, and it makes me sick.. 

he definitely showed: 

Hustle : How quickly he changed topics trying to win the crowd somehow.. kissing up.. being all emotional etc. yet got boo'd heavily.

Loyalty: If he really was one of "the millions" like he said, He would have understood the reasoning and logic behind why Rock left.. and wouldn't have bitched about it years later as if the Rock owes people his life. 

Respect: Talking trash in interviews.. and attacking the person u adored once from behind is a lot of respect. yea. 

Cena's character is a phony. 

(yeah i know its not real.. dont try to be a smart-ass telling me "its not real!!" I am talking about how WWE projects this character of John Cena)..


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

What is the main reason people hate the Rock? The fact that he left to do movies? Really? Isn't it about time people got over that? 

BTW, I have no hate for Cena. Him and Rock are pretty much on the same level in my eyes.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

eddiefan said:


> What is the main reason people hate the Rock? The fact that he left to do movies? Really? Isn't it about time people got over that?
> 
> BTW, I have no hate for Cena. Him and Rock are pretty much on the same level in my eyes.


They really aren't on the same level, Cena can't touch Rock. And that is a fact.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> First Cena sucks up to The Rock.. tells him he was one of the millions.. then whines for no reason that The Rock judges him.. lmao.. then took his clothes off and ran out of the ring when Miz invited Rock for an ass-whoopin.. comes from behind.. AA's him.. an taunts.. Wow..
> Cena brags about hustle, loyalty and respect in almost all his promos and all feuds, and it makes me sick..
> 
> he definitely showed:
> ...


If you know it's not real, then what's your point?


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> They really aren't on the same level, Cena can't touch Rock. And that is a fact.


:no:


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

SMD said:


> :no:


No?

Tell me how Cena is on the level of The Rock?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Read again.. u might find ure answers.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> They really aren't on the same level, Cena can't touch Rock. And that is a fact.


That is not really true. Cena has his fans too. He is the face of the WWE just like Rock was. He may not be as popular as Rock, but he comes the closest out of anyone on the current roster.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> They really aren't on the same level, Cena can't touch Rock. And that is a fact.


That's exactly my point... only a true blind Rock mark would say this after seeing last night's RAW.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

In The Rock's days.. when Hogan returned.. He was cheered.. But The Rock was never boo'd.. This is supposed to be Cena's era.. yet 50-60% of the crowd cheers for The Rock.. that shows Cena is not on The Rock's level.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

eddiefan said:


> That is not really true. Cena has his fans too. He is the face of the WWE just like Rock was. He may not be as popular as Rock, but he comes the closest out of anyone on the current roster.


Yes on the roster, but he can't touch Rock on popularly of the fans.

Rock only has to mention Cena's name, and the whole place is chanting Cena sucks.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> That's exactly my point... only a true blind Rock mark would say this after seeing last night's RAW.


It's a clear fact Cena is not Rocks level, to suggest is nuts.

What did Cena do last night to suggest he is?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Yes on the roster, but he can't touch Rock on popularly of the fans.
> 
> Rock only has to mention Cena's name, and the whole place is chanting Cena sucks.


Exactly!.. the current face of the WWE gets boo'd like a bitch.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> That's exactly my point... only a true blind Rock mark would say this after seeing last night's RAW.


How do you figure? Cena was booed pretty heavily.

And people I said they are equal in my eyes, as in I look at them both in the same way, faces of their respective eras. Didn't mean popularity wise.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

eddiefan said:


> How do you figure? Cena was booed pretty heavily.


I thought we were talking mic work / charisma.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

The ending certainly set Cena as the heel in this confrontation, cowardly attack from behind and then run off is classic heel booking- see ADR earlier in the show and Miz for the last three weeks.

The question is , will it translate to a full heel turn at some point in the future? I cannot see it.

Accepting hes the 'bad guy' in a cena/rock programme is sensible, he simply doesnt have the popularity to compete ,and given hes going to get booed no matter what, they may as well use it.

I think he will still be the top face this time next year though, can't see it translating into a heel turn in normal Raw programming.

I think it would be better for him if it did though, and if they had someone capable of relacing him as top face, it maybe could happen.

The only possible replacement would be Sin Cara (because hes a proven draw), him top face, Cena top heel, that could possibly work.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

nogginthenog said:


> I think it would be better for him if it did though, and if they had someone capable of relacing him as top face, it maybe could happen.


What about Randall? I don't see it happening either though. He just brings in too much money... he can't be _effectively_ replaced by anyone today.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

People need to get their priorities in order. You don't boo or cheer for someone because of what the majority of fans say. I could care less if Cena gets mostly boos, mostly cheers, all boos, all cheers, or mixed. I boo Cena because he's an annoying, corny, goody goody ass kisser who's always overcoming the odds that only a kid would root for and believe in. 

Yes, most of the fans booed Cena tonight, and it was awesome. But the reaction from the fans is only after the fact.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

No Cena came out after the Rock and they shit all over him. He can't come off as the face in this feud, in fact he looks more heelish then the Miz does right now.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Rofl I gotta say the whole show was wack except that segment and all 3 men did good, but rock just shined like he always does when he steps into the ring, the peoples elbow was nostalgic overload. Cena is gonna get demolished at WM now though.

And people saying cena on rocks level? lmao dont get ahead of yourselves cena looked like val venis out there standing next to the rock, if this was the attitude era cena would be wrestling someone like christian.

LOL at the crowd they were on fire! Cena got boo'd out the building, honestly why this guy is still a face ill never know.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Beofre last night, if you didn't believe that Cena is up there with the great mic workers, then last night should've made you believe. Great segment. Cena is not turning heel though.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Optikk said:


> Beofre last night, if you didn't believe that Cena is up there with the great mic workers, then last night should've made you believe. Great segment. Cena is not turning heel though.


LOL...just because they didn't have the Rock bury that guy doesn't mean this is over. All of these Cena fans..don't hide after next week..the Rock is gonna hold court with 70,000 fans and it's gonna be fucking hilarious.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> I thought we were talking mic work / charisma.


Yeah they are pretty much equal on the mic and charisma level. I do have problems with Cena's material but I don't blame him for that.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

:lmao at all the bitter people in here, I see alot of haters of all three men hating because there triple h's and ortons's arent getting no attention.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

HHH not getting attention?.. lol.. HHH/HBK/Taker was 1000 times better than Cena/miz/The Rock.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

-Rock comes out and electrifies the crowd
-Cena comes out
-*gets booed*
-Cena spends 5 minutes kissing ass
-Cena spends next 5 minutes making himself the victim
-Miz comes out
-Cena sneaks out of the ring
-Miz says whatever
-attacks the rock
-Cena sneaks in attacks the Rock

I don't see how anyone can make the argument that hes still the face in all of this. None of the fans responded positively to what he did last night.


----------



## BIFR (Apr 13, 2005)

Cena's mic skills are extremely underrated. If he was given Rock's material, everyone would love it. I for one loved the segment last night and seeing Rock/Cena face to face was a sight for the ages. I wonder if Rock will get revenge on Cena? It's so hard to believe Rock helping Miz retain.

And also there's really no chance of a heel turn at Mania. It would seem so unrealistic for Cena to start hating everyone and everything after being built for so long as the guy that is a role model for kids. It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

On one hand I think cena won't turn heel because the rock is only gonna be here for a bit longer before taking a break and cena wont have anyone to counter him. No one wants orton vs cena again ever if the roles are reversed.

But on the other hand I think, what can cena do as a face after this? He is facing off against the rock for christs sake. So he might as well become a super, dominate heel.

Miz (as expected) doesn't mean anything and is such an afterthought of a champion. Honestly who cares about him vs cena.

It was a good segment and cena did "bring it" and was happy that he AA'd rock even tho i wanted rock to destroy his stupid smiling face.


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Okay, I'll explain it once, so you'll understand. Little kids don't give two shits about the Rock's legend, or that he has reeled in long term fans. From what they understand, Rock came in, bashed Cena (quite childishly himself, mind you), and he retorted with jokes they don't understand. *THAT SEGMENT WAS NOT FOR KIDS TO UNDERSTAND. You think they know what blowing someone means? As far as they're concerned, there were no gay (or sexual) jokes involved.* Thus, no harm done to the role model image. Before you try to be cool and shit on Cena, at least know what you're talking about fpalm


Uhhh yeah most kids definitely know what "blowing someone" means. I'm not so old that I can't remember my childhood, me and everyone else in my school knew what blowing someone was, or at the very least knew it was a sexual reference, by the time we were in middle school. That was before the internet really blew up and every gaming console had online voice chat. Now, any kid with xbox live or PSN know most sexual jokes, regardless of their age.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The Rock wont help Miz.. he will screw Cena.. there is a difference.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Everyone is going crazy using the "The crowd was booing Cena!1" argument way too heavily.

It was in Chicago. Cena has consistently been berated in Chicago since '08. The crowd reacted better to him than I was expecting tbh. At some stage through the whole segment the younger guys/girls got some pops in before the god damned smarks drowned it out.

He's been getting good reactions everywhere else. Not sure about now (Post AA to Rocky) but still.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

I thought it was a great segment and in no way did Cena bring it down.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

A very clever promo from Cena, it would leave anyone unable to answer as a babyface.

And LOL @ Cena being so hypocritical about judging people, its fucking professional wrestling people rip on each other all the time its what the Rock has based his career on. 

And please be more respectfull to the guy who paved the way for your ungratefull ass kayfabe or not (and this promo was clearly non-kayfabe)


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I just didn't like Cena doing all of that smiling at the beginning or him playing the victim with his speech. Everything else with Rock/Miz/Attitude Adjustment was good.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Although I'm a BIGGGG Rocky mark, and the homeless power ranger was another great line, Cena totally owned The Rock tonight. After the promo Cena gave Rock, all Rock could say was "i'm gonna kick ur ass hurrr"..
The AA made it complete.

Can't WAAAAIT till WM damnit


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> The dialog sucked!
> 
> They had an entire week to come up with this and this is the best they do?
> 
> ...


I can't believe I'm saying this, but... I agree with sharkboy. A very disappointing promo all around. Miz, who has been great recently, looked very out of place there, Rock was by the books, and Cena was better than his usual crap, I'll give him that, but it still wasn't anything to write home about.


----------



## Nacila (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh boy. Shit just got real. I smell a rock bottom + people's elbow on Cena. And ummm, it smells good.


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

My 2 cents:
- So much for Rock's "I won't wrestle". He did exactly that, last night. 
- Miz is entertaining as heck, but clearly the crowd doesn't sees him at the same level of the others. Having A-Ri always close doesn't help, either. With a bit more of efford, WWE could make this a past vs present vs future situation, but focusing only on Cena and Rock, they miss the oportunity of increasing Miz draw power.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

To those too stupid to notice, Rock was instructed to take the verbal beating by Cena and Miz to make them look credible. Rock could easily have been scripted to come out on top and make them both look ridiculously silly (just as he did on his return) but the whole entire point of Rock coming back is to put these two over. Now you might say Cena doesn't need to be put over but what has happened throughout this feud clearly HAS put him over. You've got people actually claiming Cena is better than Rock now and actually believing it. That's WWE's desired response. WWE would have gotten nothing out of Rock shooting down Cena.


----------



## crisby_pancakes (Jun 13, 2010)

One of the reasons I love the Rock is he's always happy to put the other person over at the end of promos or matches and tonight was no different. Adside from the 5 minutes of Cena sucking the Rocks cock, I actually enjoyed all 3 segments.

I think the Rock sees a bit of himself in Cena. When the Rock first started he was a mega face rammed down everyones throat, (like Cena currently is) he got booed, Rocky sucks chants, die Rocky die etc. So he turned heel , reinvented his character into the persona we know today, became a face briefly and heel turned again citing the fans responses to him early in his career. If they do have the courage for a Cena heel turn at wrestlemania then it will be done in a similar manner.

The more likely is we see a heel turn back to Hollywood Rock. He would be able to really get some boos by stating how he prefers being a movie star to a WWE star and really highlight himself being a sellout. It allows the Rock to do shows sporodically as he can just say I've been shooting a film which is more important than showing up for you guys (the audience) he gets his revenge on Cena by costing him the title, Miz gets an unclean win but retains and Cena stays face but comes out of it smelling of roses and lets face it, the Rocks shit will sell regardless to whether he's a heel or a face. 

Again I really enjoyed the segment by all 3 last night, they're hinting the Cena heel turn, I just think ultimately, it will be the Rock who turns. You can go into Rock vs Cena and the Miz can go into say Miz vs Morrisson, someone at a similar level to him which allows Miz to develop a bit more.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

My thoughts?

Team Bring It was pathetic. Cenation with a few mild curse words, if anyone else cut that promo they'd be crucified on here.

Cena's promo was excellent. He outlined why he called the Rock out, why he wanted him back, and why everything the Rock said about him since returning was basically bullshit.

High point of the segment was Cena pointing out that that he came out and said his piece, like a man. Thought the segment was truly going to blast off at that point, but they reverted to the Rock's usual 'monkey ass' catchphrase, ignoring Cena's promo.

Miz did okay. He wasn't given much in the way of material, time or strong booking, but that's understandable. His status as a first time champion means he shouldn't be convincingly standing up to the Rock. 

Cena's AA was a nice touch. Don't know how people think he was acting like a heel before that, his promo was pure babyface. I guess Cena 'brought it'.

Overall Cena did excellently, Rock kind of hit his usual points and didn't stand out any more than usual, and the Miz did okay but was given nothing to work with. Somehow, though, I found that whole segment pretty awesome.

As far as crowd reactions go, there's some real bullshit in this thread. Cena gets mixed reactions against everybody, Cena gets booed in every smark city. It's not the fans saying they reject him and long for the Attitude Era back or whatever people have been saying, it's just a natural reaction. Cena always gets boos, a very rare Rock appearance will always get cheers. Seems obvious to me.

Incidentally, to the select few posters who constantly mention the Attitude Era- are you really not over something on a wrestling show TEN YEARS later, or are you too young to have watched at the time, have seen shows since and are just desperate to feel like you belong to something like that?


----------



## ScumbagSteve (Mar 29, 2011)

Samee said:


> To those too stupid to notice, Rock was instructed to take the verbal beating by Cena and Miz to make them look credible. Rock could easily have been scripted to come out on top and make them both look ridiculously silly (just as he did on his return) but the whole entire point of Rock coming back is to put these two over. Now you might say Cena doesn't need to be put over but what has happened throughout this feud clearly HAS put him over. You've got people actually claiming Cena is better than Rock now and actually believing it. That's WWE's desired response. WWE would have gotten nothing out of Rock shooting down Cena.


This,
Except with your avatar it's hard to take you seriously. I read everything in Barney's voice.


----------



## Oxyntas (Feb 22, 2011)

I know wrestling is about passing the torch and all that bullshit.
but honestly ... Justin Bieber , Rebecca Black & now watching Rocky gettin an AA
i'm sry , maybe i'm so fucking fanatic when it comes to Rocky but fuck this shit 
maybe a toe to toe with Cena like a staredown or something would be ok but an AA ...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Samee said:


> To those too stupid to notice, Rock was instructed to take the verbal beating by Cena and Miz to make them look credible. Rock could easily have been scripted to come out on top and make them both look ridiculously silly (just as he did on his return) but the whole entire point of Rock coming back is to put these two over. Now you might say Cena doesn't need to be put over but what has happened throughout this feud clearly HAS put him over. You've got people actually claiming Cena is better than Rock now and actually believing it. That's WWE's desired response. WWE would have gotten nothing out of Rock shooting down Cena.





crisby_pancakes said:


> One of the reasons I love the Rock is he's always happy to put the other person over at the end of promos or matches and tonight was no different. Adside from the 5 minutes of Cena sucking the Rocks cock, I actually enjoyed all 3 segments.
> 
> I think the Rock sees a bit of himself in Cena. When the Rock first started he was a mega face rammed down everyones throat, (like Cena currently is) he got booed, Rocky sucks chants, did Rocky die etc. So he turned heel , reinvented his character into the persona we know today, became a face briefly and heel turned again citing the fans responses to him early in his career. If they do have the courage for a Cena heel turn at wrestlemania then it will be done in a similar manner.


What these Cena fans, Rock fans and even Miz fans that are making absolutely crazy remarks dissing the other man aren't getting is this entire angle is a set-up but The Rock, Cena and WWE are doing a damn good job of making it feel real and everyone has a side to passionately take a stand on. The Rock is one of the best ever at just bring greatness and ELECTRYCITY to everything he touches and people happen to get over more when he's involved. I actually hope they do run with this feud for a year up until a match at WM27 between The Rock and John Cena. I have no doubts either that Rock will put Cena over further.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Bitter.


Is that how the People's Semen tastes?

why would I be bitter about people professing their love for The Rock? I don't mind the guy, it is hardly his fault that whilst Cena's fanbase is women and children, he has to make do with nostalgia seeking morons.


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome segment, i so fuckin excited to see The Rock and John Cena face to face and i will admit that Cena made some good points and Miz look pretty good espically where mocked The Rock. I was shocked to see Cena give Rock an AA which i wasn't it to happen and i can't wait to see The Rock whoop Cena candy as a WM which have been waiting for long time.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Samee said:


> To those too stupid to notice, Rock was instructed to take the verbal beating by Cena and Miz to make them look credible. Rock could easily have been scripted to come out on top and make them both look ridiculously silly (just as he did on his return) but the whole entire point of Rock coming back is to put these two over. Now you might say Cena doesn't need to be put over but what has happened throughout this feud clearly HAS put him over. You've got people actually claiming Cena is better than Rock now and actually believing it. That's WWE's desired response. WWE would have gotten nothing out of Rock shooting down Cena.


This. The thing is, The Rock was very by the books, which was as you pointed out, to not completely bury the other two because nothing would come of that. This was certainly Cena's best promo in a LOOONG time.... probably ever. He wasn't an idiotic goofball, and he wasn't SPR SRS Cena with the constipation face. He was... good. And if he cut promos like that all the time, he'd be great. But because Rock was holding back, Cena's promo started getting off with the 'you judge me bullshit' (exactly what he has been doing this whole time? The hypocrisy was just distracting for me) and Miz's lackluster stuff, I just found the whole promo, while still good, disappointing.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I honestly thought it was great apart from The Miz, he ruined it for me. Cena was great IMO.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Rock was incredible. Miz was great. Cena was good. I thought this segment and Raw in general was awesome tbh.


----------



## GMUSE (Aug 17, 2010)

I hate face Cena but Cena>Rock in this segment and it wasn't even close. What kind of comeback is "The only person to judge you is the good Lord"? Was Rock trying to turn this into a Sunday sermon?


----------



## THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK (Jan 22, 2009)

Rock but Cena and Miz over more than anyone Cena has ever put over!

Despite hating see the man who helped revolutionised the business get an FU from the joke that ise Cena, it was an epic moment and can't wait for Rock to respond, hopefully by costing Cena the title at Mania!


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok after rewatching the segment, here are my thoughts:

Rock - Team bring it was over played, but (puts on nostalgia glasses) ending it with "turn dem sum bitches sideways" made it slightly better. But it was still over played and I never want to hear about it again. Everything after that though was awesome. "Homeless power ranger" was epic.

Cena - (I took the nostalgia glasses off, and the Cena-hating glasses off) I just didn't like it. They talk shit for the past couple weeks, and then as soon as Cena gets face to face with him the first thing he starts doing is kissing his ass. Bad start. Then he starts playing the victim and saying "Who are you to judge me? Only god can judge me." In any other setting, this would be a good. But this is wrestling. Everyone judges each other. John Cena, YOU have judged every person you have ever feuded with. This entire thing started because you judged The Rock leaving WWE to start an acting career. Who are you to judge what he does with his life? All this promo did was set Cena up to be a 100% hypocrite. The part that really annoyed me was Cena implying that The Rock was racist... Did The Rock ever say anything about race? Or even really imply it? And why would a homophobe try to call someone else out for being a bigot? I did like how he responded to the crowd booing him, I legit lol'd when he said "We'll get to that in a minute" when the crowd was chanting "Cena Sucks! Cena Sucks!"

tl;dr version: It was an extremely hypocritical promo by Cena. Overall, it wasn't bad. Just pointless and hypocritical.

Rocks comeback - started off a little weak, but I loved the "but you damn sure better realize, the good lord can't save you from The Rock whooping your monkey ass all over Chicago!"

Cena's response - Makes a big deal about how he is now addressing The Rock face to face like a man and acts like he is ready to fight

Enter the Miz - Initially I was pretty disappointed with the Miz, who I thought had been shining over the past few weeks. But after rewatching it, I thought the Miz actually did a decent job. The O Brothers was hilarious. But man he did such a terrible job of selling the peoples elbow, he was back on his feet before The Rock was lol. They might have been told to hurry up because of how late it was and they still had to tape Smackdown, but that was still terrible.

Cena's attack - This act made the entire segment 10x better. As a huge Rock mark, I loved it. And it almost makes me think I'd love Cena as a heel. This was definitely WWE teasing at a possible Cena heel turn, and/or seeing how it would get over with the crowd. Attacking a legend from behind like that, after all that talk about face to face, basically proved The Rock's point about "Hustle, Loyalty, and Respect" being hot garbage. I think this also guarantee's there will be post-WM feud/match with Cena and The Rock. If there weren't any post-WM plans for Cena/Rock, then I think Rock would of continued getting his ass kicked by Riley and Miz and Cena would of made the save. Now, you know Rock is going to retaliate at WM and likely cost Cena the match. It can't, and won't, just end like that though.



and as a side note... Rock marks better be ready for Cena to win this feud, and be ready for the shit storm that will come from the Cena marks. The Rock has maybe a 1% chance of winning this. WWE isn't going to have their top babyface of the current era lose to a top babyface from the attitude era who isn't even a full time wrestler anymore. The PG era is scrutinized a lot, especially in comparison to the attitude era. Vince isn't going to fan the flames of that by having an icon of the attitude era beat the icon of the babyface era. If anything, the WWE will try to use this to show that the PG era is just as good, or better than, the attitude era by having Cena beat The Rock. And The Rock has no problem putting people over, so he'll go with it to help out the WWE... the business he loves just as much, if not more than, Cena.


----------



## JudgeHolden (Feb 23, 2011)

The King of Blaze said:


> The moment John Cena stepped foot in the same ring, he immediately looked like a goofy mid-carder while Miz was able to hold his own. I give Miz credit where it’s due, he did well in the promo but Cena did killed the epicness a little but it was still overall great to see finally Rock/Cena interaction. It was still great by all performers.
> 
> I did cringe a little at the The Rock ring rust which came to no surprise though.
> 
> ...



Rusty he was. Remember The Rock as the special guest referee in the British Bulldog vs Triple H match in 1999? I'd like to see something similar at WM.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

At the end of the night Miz looked out of place and it was about Rock & Cena. The WWE champion has never been this weak going into a Wrestlemania since X8. That segment was weird but weird in a way that I'm not 100% sure where they are going with this. Does the WWE have the guts to have Miz go over to close out the show? Will Cena _finally_ turn heel to save his stale character? Or is this a rouse to have Rock help Cena win the title with confetti flying through the dome? A week ago I'd totally go with the latter but now I'm not completely sure.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Enders said:


> and as a side note... Rock marks better be ready for Cena to win this feud, and be ready for the shit storm that will come from the Cena marks. The Rock has maybe a 1% chance of winning this. WWE isn't going to have their top babyface of the current era lose to a top babyface from the attitude era who isn't even a full time wrestler anymore. The PG era is scrutinized a lot, especially in comparison to the attitude era. Vince isn't going to fan the flames of that by having an icon of the attitude era beat the icon of the babyface era. If anything, the WWE will try to use this to show that the PG era is just as good, or better than, the attitude era by having Cena beat The Rock. And The Rock has no problem putting people over, so he'll go with it to help out the WWE... the business he loves just as much, if not more than, Cena.


Exactly! This is what's going to happen if they take this feud to a mega-match. Either way, both Rock and Cena will end up respecting each other and Cena will come out of this looking great.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

JudgeHolden said:


> Rusty he was. Remember The Rock as the special guest referee in the British Bulldog vs Triple H match in 1999? I'd like to see something similar at WM.


1.....2......IT DOESN'T MATTER IF THE ROCK DOESN'T COUNT TO 3.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

RatedR13 said:


> Is that how the People's Semen tastes?
> 
> why would I be bitter about people professing their love for The Rock? I don't mind the guy, it is hardly his fault that whilst Cena's fanbase is women and children, he has to make do with nostalgia seeking morons.


So bitter.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

So is it law that Rock must mention wrestling in every single Hollywood interview he's in?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You answered my first question I see, how about the second?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

If I remember, didn't the guests host of Raw have the power to do what they wanted, and book what matches they wanted? So Rock could put himself somehow in the Mania match, not in a wrestling role, but in a physical role.


----------



## Forever Red (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

I actually know bboy from another wrestling forum to do with Wrestling Travel.

He's actually a normal person on those forums, so he's clearly playing a lame character on here. Not that we didn't already know that.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

Whtever convinces your unreasonably beliefs further, The Rock deserveds flack for the gosh awful movies he starred in but now everyone is gonna be more convinced to other that its Cena vs Rock instead of THE ACTUAL MAIN EVENT


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

All i know is that im looking foward to when WWe finally turns the corner and fiigure out what they want to be so that i can sleep the last 9 years of BS tv like a bad hangover, no more Vince Mac Kool-ade before bedtime for me


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



bboy said:


> Rock turned his back on wwe and it's fans and went off to make movies, he did not give any appreciation to the people who loved him and made him the star he is.
> 
> This attitude adjuster was 7 years in the making and it felt good to see him finally get what he deserved.



Seriously, are you fucking dense, or just 8 years old. Listen to yourself for a minute. What the FUCK does The Rock owe you, or any of us. He did everything he could do, in the WWE. He came in, when it was clearly lossing to WCW, and along with Austin, DX, and McMahon, turned a company that almost out, into the international leader in a few years. This man, deserves all our respect for what he did. 

Sorry that WWE was going down the toilet when he left, the product was clearly fizzling when compared to the Attitude Era, then, when he did come back, how did they use him, to judge a fucking a diva search contest.

The man has a family, and has a body, like you and me, that can be broken. Sorry that he decided to take the road less traveled, and use his MIND over his body to make a living. 

Fucking fanboys like this losser, complian about everything, if it isn't the Rock "leaving the fans" it's Rick Flair staying around too long, or HHH having to much power. Get the fuck over it, complaining that the Rock hasn't wrestled in 7 years, is complaining that Arnold hasn't made an action movie in 7 years, it's all made up. This is a real man, with a real life... and you begrudge him for not entertaining you more, for free, within the confines of a male soap opera. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

The AA vs Batista at WM 26 was better...oh and cena isn't a wrestler....he went from being a wrestler to a sports entertainer to a superstar


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

This is the third thread i found myself agreeing with BBoy.









im scared.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

zkorejo said:


> In The Rock's days.. when Hogan returned.. He was cheered.. But The Rock was never boo'd.. This is supposed to be Cena's era.. yet 50-60% of the crowd cheers for The Rock.. that shows Cena is not on The Rock's level.


The Rock was booed at WM 18 and the night after when he kept saying "Finally.."


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> My thoughts?
> 
> Team Bring It was pathetic. Cenation with a few mild curse words, if anyone else cut that promo they'd be crucified on here.
> 
> ...



The Attitude Era is like watching current TNA on *CRACK*. I thought it was a great segment from all the guys and it established what was needed from all men.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The most uncomfortable thing was when Cena was talking about how people shouldn't judge his clothing, how he walks and talks, and what music he listens to. Did GLAAD write that?

Also, it seemed to imply some sort of racial and class tension when Cena was talking about color and rap. This tension never existed. Hell, The Rock is Half-Samoan and partly black and did a rap video with Wyclef Jean. 

The whole Cena promo was nervous and poorly delivered and had badly flubbed lines.
The content, when it wasn't mediocre, was confusing.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



bboy said:


> I know rock marks will come on here saying I am a troll like they always do but how about having a proper debate for once.


I'm going to let you in, on a little secret.

Take a seat, grab a Pepsi. Okay? Are you all set?

It's not that people think your a troll, it's just... how do i say this, you are not very bright. See, you got two types of people in the world, people that can comprehend reality, and people who live in a fantasy world. You live in the later. In this fantasy world, you think that you are, somewhat intelligent. You go on, making statements, and really, people can not debate you, because it's like debating a brick wall. We can use all the logic, and facts under gods bright sun, and you will still stand there, dense, and taking up room. Don't think, that you are a troll, you are not, you are too simple to be a troll. You are just dumb, really dumb, and we all hope you do not pollute this world with children.

Okay, take a deep breath. Breathe a little. Take it in. Now go, young son... go color in your coloring book, and chase chipmunks. Live your life the best a BBOY can live their life.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

bboy, fantastic thread as usual. some people are calling you mean names, and don't worry about it bud, they just can't handle your level of intellectual depth. 

they're dumb, you're not! 

keep it classy bboy.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think all three did a good job. It was probably one of the better segments in years.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

Bboy is going to be so pissed when Rock costs Cena the title at WM, HA.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



Rawlin said:


> bboy, fantastic thread as usual. some people are calling you mean names, and don't worry about it bud, they just can't handle your level of intellectual depth.
> 
> they're dumb, you're not!
> 
> keep it classy bboy.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

chasing2009, stop being trolled and just accept the bboy. your butthurt is showing. way to counter my sarcasm post with a mentally challenged bloke. he looks fantastic.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

I hope you Cena marks lap up that moment because the Rock is gonna upstage Cena at Mania. Enjoy the moment while it lasts boys.


----------



## Hulk Hogan 420 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



Rawlin said:


> bboy, fantastic thread as usual. some people are calling you mean names, and don't worry about it bud, they just can't handle your level of intellectual depth.
> 
> they're dumb, you're not!
> 
> keep it classy bboy.




bboy and "intellectual depth" in the same sentence is one hell of a joke.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

You have to laugh at the people making excuses for why Cena isn't liked. First it was attitude era fans booing him, then its just the smark cities booing, and then it was the fact that hes been purposely limiting himself because he wanted to get a mixed reaction.


Its not just smark cities and if he was really that good then everyone would like him as a face and their wouldn't be such an obvious split to the demographic he attracts. He has to act a certain way to get a reaction.

He basically came out their and painted himself the victim and ignored why the Rock was going at him in the first place with his promo. The beginnings of a heel turn began tonight whether the WWE likes it or not because hes not going to get cheered for attacking the Rock as its been shown hes just not that over compared to the great one.


----------



## Hulk Hogan 420 (Mar 28, 2011)

Grown men who claim to understand wrestling is a work absolutely LOSING THEIR SHIT with Cena hatred is one of the funniest things on the internet. Continue Mrs Walsh.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

Great thread bboy, you once again proved why you are one of the premiere posters on this site. 

Chasing, you seem like a tool. But cool insults bro. Like when you were calling bboy stupid, you's so hilarious.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not making up excuses for why I don't like Cena, hes just not as talented as those who came before him imo.

The fans have spoken for the past 5 years and people keep making excuses for him when its obvious theres nothing to defend anymore. Hes just Cena the guy who is content with being the most divisive face of the company ever.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

He definitely didn't do it for me. The Rock cares about wrestling because he did an independent show for family rather than take a big paycheck from the WWE. 

If I was in his position, I wouldn't have come back to WWE cause the product sucks. But to prove I loved pro wrestling I would have made a few appearances at Ring of Honor. Those are the fans that grew up with the Rock. 

Most of the WWE's audience wasn't around during the Rock's big run so I fail to see how not going back to a company that has an awful product, where most fans have not supported you, is not loving wrestling.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

The first part of Cena's promo sucked,when he was basically kissing up to the Rock/the fans. Once he got serious though he pretty much killed it. Miz, unfortunatlely, was basically an afterthought yet again. Overall a very good segment though. Hopefully Rock screws Cena at WM and we can keep this Miz/Rock/Cena thing going, as it seems like WWE is very happy with it atm.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i thought cena's promo was great...i like when john tells it like it is...he knows who hates him and who loves him in the crowds and WWE fans in general.

i believe cena when he says he loves wrestling and the sports entertainment business.
it seemed like rock didn't listen to anything cena said and just called him a monkey-ass, which seemed childish IMO.

i smiled when cena gave the rock the AA and his troll-ish smile and wink at the end..i knew how mad the rock marks were going to be on here after that 

btw, alex riley was fucking great in the segment...he looked so out of place, which made it even more funny...the faces he pulled getting ready to strike the rock were lulz.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

How is he turning his back on fans? He came back period even after all the doubters saying hes never gonna come back. People need to get off his nuts he can do movies if he wants to why the hell not theres alot of money in movies. He comes back finally makes wrestling exciting and fans are still gonna bitch.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



chasing2009 said:


> Seriously, are you fucking dense, or just 8 years old. Listen to yourself for a minute. What the FUCK does The Rock owe you, or any of us. He did everything he could do, in the WWE. He came in, when it was clearly lossing to WCW, and along with Austin, DX, and McMahon, turned a company that almost out, into the international leader in a few years. This man, deserves all our respect for what he did.
> 
> Sorry that WWE was going down the toilet when he left, the product was clearly fizzling when compared to the Attitude Era, then, when he did come back, how did they use him, to judge a fucking a diva search contest.
> 
> ...


Oh just STOP already! It's fans like you that just annoy the living shit out of all of us. We all know what the Rock did for Pro Wrestling, but don't act like that all gives him a right to just randomly walk out on the company just for acting when he could've done both. Stop defending him. I'm a fan of his but it's people like you that just sicken me. You can't defend what he did, it's his choice in the end but it was without a doubt a selfish move and he was obviously thinking about himself and only himself at the time, not any one else. The OP wasn't complaining about anything, he was simply pointing out that what Cena did last night to the Rock was most likely for all the fans of wrestling who were upset when the Rock just randomly left, which I think it was. So how about you shut the fuck up, and leave this thread, because as far as I'm concerned the OP has done nothing here to deserve that kind of response.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

daryl74 said:


> i thought cena's promo was great...i like when john tells it like it is...he knows who hates him and who loves him in the crowds and WWE fans in general.
> 
> i believe cena when he says he loves wrestling and the sports entertainment business.
> it seemed like rock didn't listen to anything cena said and just called him a monkey-ass, which seemed childish IMO.
> ...


In reality he can't say much to what, John Cena was saying he had a restricted time limit until Miz came out - so he had to speak about the next biggest face on earth besides john cena, GOD. lol


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

If this was the good old days there Cena would have turned heel right there. He should play off the fact that the fans don't care about him and prefer The Rock. He should be like screw the fans I'm just going to worry about me now since all you care about is The Rock.

Cena needs a heel turn so badly it's not even funny.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

The majority of the crowd certainty weren't cheering for it.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

i thought it was great. Cena getting boo'd (why they wont make him heel is a mystery, not really but you know what i mean) Only person it wasnt great for was the Miz. Nothing like your top company face getting boo'd MORE than your heel WWE champion. Its really bad when your heel WWE champion comes out to no reaction and is a bigger buzz kill to the segment than buzz killington [/familyguy]. APart from that it was good. Gutted they wasted a people elbow on miz the week before mania. Would have been good to tease it, have Riley interfere, get rock bottom'd then miz gets up to be rock bottom'd thus keeping the elbow for mania but hey ho.
Also are the rings smaller than when rock was last doing the elbow? I remember he used to run into the ropes it seems he barely got out of a jog and he was springing off them. Looked a little odd, even the ramp looked smaller last night actually. Maybe it was just me lol

oh and i lol'd at the guy in the beige jacket giving cena the bird after the AA to the rock lol. You seen him just over cenas shoulder giving it his all. Bless him


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

^ And it's posters like you XxPunkxX who're god awful and ungrateful even for a special moment like this. You act like the Rock fucking owes something.


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

If I remember correctly people were booing that AA not cheering. Get it right The Rock is the man always has been always will be. When he finally kicks Cena's ass all over the place THAT IS WHAT REAL WWE FANS WANT.


----------



## Kingstund101 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

Cena sure showed him whats up.
A Sneak Attack AA.
Champ is here!


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

You have to say that The Rock really has no ego. He'll always put people over. He was clearly holding back today. Most of us have been watching The Rock since he started and it's safe to say we've all seen him cut a promo that's a million times better that what he did last night. It wasn't really a verbal exhange, as The Rock barely had time to complete a sentence. I don't think that was Cena's best either. All he said was "who are you to judge me?". I think the fued has been hurt by the fact that it's based on Cena saying Rock doesn't care about the WWE - The Rock already responded to that. Ultimately this fued has been more style than substance. Now because Cena gave The Rock a cheap shot, I think Rock can really unload on the mic. He has more ammunition now, wheras before 90% of the ammunition was in Cena's pocket.

I've got a question though;

Had Rock ended up giving Cena a Rock bottom....would anyone be saying that he was owned by Cena? I don't think so. Once again, Rock put's someone over.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



XxPunkxX said:


> Oh just STOP already! It's fans like you that just annoy the living shit out of all of us. We all know what the Rock did for Pro Wrestling, but don't act like that all gives him a right to just randomly walk out on the company just for acting when he could've done both. Stop defending him. I'm a fan of his but it's people like you that just sicken me. You can't defend what he did, it's his choice in the end but it was without a doubt a selfish move and he was obviously thinking about himself and only himself at the time, not any one else. The OP wasn't complaining about anything, he was simply pointing out that what Cena did last night to the Rock was most likely for all the fans of wrestling who were upset when the Rock just randomly left, which I think it was. So how about you shut the fuck up, and leave this thread, because as far as I'm concerned the OP has done nothing here to deserve that kind of response.


I can defend what he did, because I'm not 12 years old, and realize there is more to life then a bunch of guys rolling aroundi in spandex. Maybe you are not there yet, maybe you won't be there in your lifetime, but most people who live in the real world are. Get the fuck over it, Dwayne Johnson owes you SHIT. The fact that you can't accept, that he didn't want to spend the rest of his days, touring the country, saying the same catch phrases, and getting his body broken, shows how out of touch you are with reality.

Maybe you have never felt the inside of a vagina, maybe you don't know the satisfaction it is to have children... but to people who have, the realize there is more to life, then entertaining, and doing shit for people, OVER your own family and loved ones. The Rock did what everyone else, with a HS diploma or higher, would of. Used his fame, and talents to make a living, and to give his family himself. WWE treats their talents like slaves. Constent touring, no breaks, no offseason like pro athletes... and on top of that, they have the dumbest (YOU!) of fans, who don't realize this shit is fake, and these superstars are REAL people, with REAL lives. Grow the fuck up, you pompus fucktard.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I disliked the first part of Cena's promo where he was just pretty much sucking up to The Rock, thought we saw enough of that during the HHH/Taker promo. However it was one of Cena's better promos, at least he wasn't yelling into the mic like he normally does.

I thought Miz did a good job. Sure he might of ruined a moment between Cena/Rock but Miz is the one Cena is facing after all. 

Cena attacking Rock was a surprise, a lot better ending than him teaming with The Rock imo. Sure it might of pissed a lot of people off (including me) but it wasn't expected.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Again, I don't now what to make of the ending. Miz and Cena made Rock sound irrelevant for WrestleMania, Rock made Miz look weak as Champion, and Cena made himself look like a heel. At Mania, no one will cheer for Miz, only half will cheer for Cena, and The Rock has no role in that match. I don't know what to make of all that.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Why da hell was Alex Riley there, stupid Who-Ville clone needs to go away already...


----------



## Bighead (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

The Rock, just like anyone else, has the right to do whatever he wants - be it acting, wrestling or whatever. Butthurt socially challenged fanboys need to realise that there is more to life than a goddamned TV show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

Probably the most bogus thing I've read in a while. Along with the other posts that actually agree with him. You're looking way too much into this.


----------



## Darwins Dinner (Oct 16, 2009)

Cena's kiddishness did kinda bring the whole thing down a bit, there's no doubt that both Miz and Rock are much better than him on the mic. The only way this segment could have been better is if Cena did his bit better. Besides that, I loved that segment.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

1. I was waiting for the "www.Ibringitfoundation.com" flash. Felt more like a commerical than a WM promo. Absolutely awful promo from the Rock.

2. Out comes Cena cuts his own absolutely awful promo until he got to the point, which I actually found GOOD. But it went on and on and on. The fans weren´t fully committed to hating Cena, which seemed to confuse him even more.

3. At that point the Miz was the big winner, because everybody must have been thinking: Please Miz interrupt these fools already. 

4. Unfortunately he did and it wasn´t much better. 

5. At least a powerful ending with Cena "turning" on the Rock. 

6. Unfortunately I don´t see the pay-off at all, if the Rock doesn´t wrestle. So this can only mean one thing, it´s all just a game Cena/Rock play with the Miz and Rock will actually help Cena at Mania. They´ll shake hands to end Mania.


Anyone notice that the smart fans totally threw themselves behind the legend Hulk Hogan against the Rock, but these current fans barely seem to know wrestling history as seen by their non/small reactions to the Roadwarriors HOF induction, Steve Austin, Trish Stratus or Brian Christopher. They have no huge attachment to the Rock, which keeps Cena 50/50 in a smart city like Philly. It feels like the crowd has a "I´m supposed to love this guy, because I heard he was some god back in the day" attitude toward the Rock without actually having seen him perform outside of a few Youtube Clips. Leads to some weird crowd vibes.


----------



## Bighead (Oct 29, 2004)

I thought Cena's promo completely sucked. He employed cheap tactics tonight that are usually reserved for Internet arguments. He turned petty insults into slurs. He morphed genuine criticism of his lack of widespread appeal into xenophobic-style loyalty. He basically tried to vilify a man by claiming that guy overreacted... through a series of overreactions. If this wrestling thing doesn't work out Cena would make a hell of a politician.

Another annoying aspect of it was that Cena decided to forget everything he said before tonight because that's the only way he could get away with taking the moral high ground. This is the guy who can't cut a promo without making a gay joke and he's going to turn around and say that Rock isn't allowed to judge others? How does that make ANY sense?

Cena doesn't realize that Rock IS in a position to judge him. He's done far more than Cena in the wrestling business and in a shorter span of time. He's the far bigger household name.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

SPCDRI said:


> The most uncomfortable thing was when Cena was talking about how people shouldn't judge his clothing, how he walks and talks, and what music he listens to. Did GLAAD write that?
> 
> Also, it seemed to imply some sort of racial and class tension when Cena was talking about color and rap. This tension never existed. Hell, The Rock is Half-Samoan and partly black and did a rap video with Wyclef Jean.
> 
> ...


Cena did his entire repertoire of delivery last night.

Cheesey not taking it seriously grin, and shouting.

He doesnt really have anything else. As you say, some of the content didnt really make sense, but then this is wrestling, its all about the emotion rather than the words.

The problem I saw for cena wasnt the booing, he was always going to get booed when against Rock,its probably only Austin who wouldnt, but he wasnt getting any reaction at all to most of his punchlines, that has to be a concern to him and the writers.

Cheers, boos, they dont care, because hes getting a reaction from everyone, but silence, thats the one thing they dont want, especially from the top guy.

The HHH/Taker/Micheals segment was written better , but I think half the problem is keeping Miz relevant in the whole thing whilst trying to promote massive publicity with Rock v Cena.

I would rather see Miz get the big rub from Rock than Cena, simply because Cena doesnt need it, one of the new guys does, and Miz is the one right there in the storyline.


----------



## SpaceCudi (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



bboy said:


> The attitude adjuster was definately bigger than a normal attitude adjuster. It just felt like cena was doing it for the fans of wrestling and in particular fans of wwe.
> 
> Rock turned his back on wwe and it's fans and went off to make movies, he did not give any appreciation to the people who loved him and made him the star he is.
> 
> ...



Well, I don't think The Rock turned his back on the business.. What is wrong with him wanting to branch out and try new things? He put his body on the line to entertain us for years and gave us some of the most memorable fueds and matches. Cena had no place to dissrespect the rock, especially after he pathed the way for cena. We are at a time where WWE films has grown as a industry and it's easy for superstars to have the best of both worlds. That success has alot to do with how the rock did in sales. John Cena is the top star in the wwe and even though he might not deserve his spot.. he is one of the hardest working wrestlers in the industry today,but to disrespect the rock is a total outrage.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

BIFR said:


> Cena's mic skills are extremely underrated. If he was given Rock's material, everyone would love it.


*He can't have Rocks material because it wouldn't work. That's too simplistic to think if cena said what the rock says then he would be great, Rock improvises alot of his stuff and cena improvises too but you can tell who does it better. With Orton's comments last week and what happened on raw i think Orton looked at the script and saw how they were going to try and make Cena look strong, because with the way this feud has been going idk how anyone could think Cena would outshine Rock.*


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*

Yeah, I doubt Cena gives two shits about the "fans of wrestling". He's just doing what the script calls for.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



XxPunkxX said:


> Oh just STOP already! It's fans like you that just annoy the living shit out of all of us. We all know what the Rock did for Pro Wrestling, but don't act like that all gives him a right to just randomly walk out on the company just for acting when he could've done both. Stop defending him. I'm a fan of his but it's people like you that just sicken me. You can't defend what he did, it's his choice in the end but it was without a doubt a selfish move and he was obviously thinking about himself and only himself at the time, not any one else. The OP wasn't complaining about anything, he was simply pointing out that what Cena did last night to the Rock was most likely for all the fans of wrestling who were upset when the Rock just randomly left, which I think it was. So how about you shut the fuck up, and leave this thread, because as far as I'm concerned the OP has done nothing here to deserve that kind of response.


I'd rather anyone who has entertained me in the ring at any point end up like Rock , rather than Hogan or Flair.

Pardon me for not being a selfish asshole.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

BIFR said:


> *Cena's mic skills are extremely underrated. If he was given Rock's material, everyone would love it*. I for one loved the segment last night and seeing Rock/Cena face to face was a sight for the ages. I wonder if Rock will get revenge on Cena? It's so hard to believe Rock helping Miz retain.
> 
> And also there's really no chance of a heel turn at Mania. It would seem so unrealistic for Cena to start hating everyone and everything after being built for so long as the guy that is a role model for kids. It ain't gonna happen.


That is BS, Cena's problem has always been his delivery not the stuff he is giving. The Rock has had crap to work with as well for years, but he has excellent delivery so he can get the fans behind him.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bighead said:


> I thought Cena's promo completely sucked. He employed cheap tactics tonight that are usually reserved for Internet arguments. He turned petty insults into slurs. He morphed genuine criticism of his lack of widespread appeal into xenophobic-style loyalty. He basically tried to vilify a man by claiming that guy overreacted... through a series of overreactions. If this wrestling thing doesn't work out Cena would make a hell of a politician.
> 
> Another annoying aspect of it was that Cena decided to forget everything he said before tonight because that's the only way he could get away with taking the moral high ground. This is the guy who can't cut a promo without making a gay joke and he's going to turn around and say that Rock isn't allowed to judge others? How does that make ANY sense?
> 
> Cena doesn't realize that Rock IS in a position to judge him. He's done far more than Cena in the wrestling business and in a shorter span of time. He's the far bigger household name.


Yes.

Cena's delivery was spot on last night, and much better than his usual goofy jokey promos or his super serious crybaby-face promos, but the content was confusing and just flat out dumb. He spat a bunch of lies and nonsense and I just couldn't get over how hypocritical he was, when he was the one who called out the Rock in the first place. It wasn't even like a heel promo, it was just... I really don't know what he was trying to do there.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Know your place Rocky!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



Headliner said:


> Probably the most bogus thing I've read in a while. Along with the other posts that actually agree with him. You're looking way too much into this.


*Agreed.

Wrestling fans never cease to amaze me. It's quite embarrassing reading some of these posts sometimes. And people wonder why wrestling fans get a bad rap... Well most of the time it's absolutely deserved.*


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



SpaceCudi said:


> Well, I don't think The Rock turned his back on the business.. What is wrong with him wanting to branch out and try new things? He put his body on the line to entertain us for years and gave us some of the most memorable fueds and matches. Cena had no place to dissrespect the rock, especially after he pathed the way for cena. We are at a time where WWE films has grown as a industry and it's easy for superstars to have the best of both worlds. That success has alot to do with how the rock did in sales. John Cena is the top star in the wwe and even though he might not deserve his spot.. he is one of the hardest working wrestlers in the industry today,but to disrespect the rock is a total outrage.


*I agree with this post. It's funny how cena fans main argument is rock left, well if you hate him so much then why do you care that he left? Cena tried making movies FLOP he tried to do music FLOP, if people want to look at this storyline from a different perspective then look at like cena being really jealous of rocks success. He tried to follow the same path and failed so now he has to hide his failure by attacking the one guy he tried to emulate.*


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> Yes.
> 
> Cena's delivery was spot on last night, and much better than his usual goofy jokey promos or his super serious crybaby-face promos, but the content was confusing and just flat out dumb. *He spat a bunch of lies and nonsense and I just couldn't get over how hypocritical he was*, when he was the one who called out the Rock in the first place. It wasn't even like a heel promo, it was just... I really don't know what he was trying to do there.


Yeah, that bugged me as well. He was bitching and whining about The Rock judging him and everything...yet he started this whole thing by judging The Rock. When you actually think about more and more, Cena comes off as a complete dope.

Great job, creative team!


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



sideon said:


> *I agree with this post. It's funny how cena fans main argument is rock left, well if you hate him so much then why do you care that he left? Cena tried making movies FLOP he tried to do music FLOP, if people want to look at this storyline from a different perspective then look at like cena being really jealous of rocks success. He tried to follow the same path and failed so now he has to hide his failure by attacking the one guy he tried to emulate.*


It all jealousy IMO.

If Cena, Orton etc. could make it in Hollywood they would be out the door in a heartbeat, all of them would.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

ive always been on the fence when it came to Cena. But i thought he was ace lastnight, especially when he was outside the ring laughing his ass off at Miz owning the rock. I then found myself laughing my ass off when he delivered the AA. Ive been a Miz fan from day 1, but i think i want Cena to win at WM. He deserves it after having to deal with the moronic fans that slate him.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



game3525 said:


> It all jealousy IMO.
> 
> If Cena, Orton etc. could make it in Hollywood they would be out the door in a heartbeat, all of them would.


What would Cena be getting paid at WWE? 6M a year?

Rock makes that and abit more on one movie, so of course they would.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SMD said:


> People take things a little too seriously. What I'm doing as a Cena fan is supporting Cena, just the same as The Rock fans are supporting Rock. Do I hate The Rock? HELL NO! But from what we've seen thus far, although it may seem bias coming from me- Whereas Cena has been spot on, The Rock has been WAYYY behind in terms of giving a legitimate response to anything Cena has done/said. Fair enough you can say The Miz interrupted before The Rock had a chance, but what about the weeks before tonight? You can't tell me The Rock had anything LEGITIMATE to say about anything Cena said about him. Cena was telling the truth, calling it how it is-- and The Rock had nothing.
> 
> AGAIN THOUGH- Before people start taking this the wrong way, that's MY opinion. Although I do welcome your response, and YOUR opinion on the matter also. Just spitting my piece like everyone else tbh. That's what a Wrestling Forum is all about- Isn't it?


Nobody will take you the wrong way, Cena's part in this storyline is trying to make The Rock understand his generation and how he is doing things whether Rock likes it or not. This would be the same situation if stone cold was taking The Rock's place, The Rock had no response because he was starting to realize Cena isn't gonna change just because someone as big as The Rock tells him to, but in the end The Rocks (ego) was still intact. Either way to see them both in the ring together was truly something special.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



The-Rock-Says said:


> What would Cena be getting paid at WWE? 6M a year?
> 
> Rock makes that and abit more on one movie, so of course they would.


I don't think Cena's WWE contract alone nets him $6 mil a year. Although maybe with his endorsements, movie deals, etc., he may gross that amount, his net worth per year is probably much less. I would say somewhere around the $2.5-$3.5 million range annually gross, which hey, is still a hell of a lot of money.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

You have to admit guys(and gals), that the promo last night really has people talking...it was just another promo, and it's already garnered multi page discussions about who came out on top. Great stuff leading into WM. This promo and imo the HHH/HBK/Taker promo really hit the mark.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



Lady Croft said:


> *Agreed.
> 
> Wrestling fans never cease to amaze me. It's quite embarrassing reading some of these posts sometimes. And people wonder why wrestling fans get a bad rap... Well most of the time it's absolutely deserved.*


We are like star wars or star treck fans ok? Now leave us be LOL. But I do know what you mean.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

All it did was drag down the Miz. Miz should have been made to look strong before WM. Instead it was all about Cena and Rock. Poor Miz.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Well the Miz isn't the draw for Wrestlemania hes just in a match with Cena. I guarantee the main event will be the confrontation between Cena and the Rock.


----------



## Munji (Feb 9, 2011)

Promo was exactly what needed to happen. Rock fans can complain. However. If you are a Rock fan then last night was the BEST thing that could have happened. Think about it, If Rock had whooped Cenas ass all over Chicago...you know Cena would have gotten the upper hand over the Rock at Mania. The momentumn meter is a tried and tested way of predicting who will go over leading into a PPV and in this case all finger point to Rock standing tall on Sunday.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought Cena did a good job in his promo. He was given far more time than Miz or Rocky with the mic and did an overall good job. He didnt "own" Rocky, but the AA makes him look much stronger. Only thing I didnt like was how he came off as a hypocrite with the whole "who the hell are you to judge me?" I actually thought the ass-kissing he did served its point and was necessary.

The Miz was good as well, but it seemed slightly rushed. A-Ri being with him was a bad move by WWE; it makes the Miz look less credible. He needs a good performance on Sunday. His chances of winning the match at WM did increase though. Its my belief that a Rock Bottom is coming Cena's way. The only question is if it costs him the match or they do it afterward. In the end Rocky will put Cena over at SummerSlam or WM28, but I would be shocked and extremely disappointed if Rocky doesnt retaliate at WM27. My guess is he will after Cena wins the match, so it sends both the Cena and Rocky fans home happy.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> Something BAD is gonna happen to John Cena at WM...look for it


*You mean something like this... 



Spoiler: option


















It was good for me but i didn't like Cena's little appreciation for The Rock in the beginning of it, then Rocky with that "Team Bring It" so lame tbh but that was still good untill that worthless terrible WWE champion came out.*


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Munji said:


> Promo was exactly what needed to happen. Rock fans can complain. However. If you are a Rock fan then last night was the BEST thing that could have happened. Think about it, If Rock had whooped Cenas ass all over Chicago...you know Cena would have gotten the upper hand over the Rock at Mania. The momentumn meter is a tried and tested way of predicting who will go over leading into a PPV and in this case all finger point to Rock standing tall on Sunday.


I don't care if Cena gets the upper hand or wins the feud, that makes sense. What I don't like was his promo, because it was hypocritical and it didn't really make much sense.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

All 3 did well, but Cena wasn't as good as people are making out. He kissed The Rock's ass for about 10 mins first- 'Bla bla this is the effect you have on people, you're electrifying etc'.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

The Rock was watered down. No pun intended.

After Cena got serious on the mic I expected The Rock too as well instead he said a few threatening words and then The Miz inevitable came out. 

The promo was...okay I guess. I expected more from The Rock.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

They seriously need to get A-Ri away from Miz. Miz is more than capable of holding the heel character by himself, infact the past few weeks when Miz has been alone I have grown to like his character but bringing Botch-Ri back has killed all that heel enjoyment for me.


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

Miz was pointless in the segment, Cena when he was serious was great. I'd have preferred for Rock and Cena to have a stare down after rock threw miz out the ring though


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i feel that the booking of cena AA the rock was brilliant, we seen the rock beat on miz and rielly, But we all want to see rock kick cenas candyass rather that miz and his sidekick, if we seen that last night would it look as good seeing it again at mania NO! 

we all want cena/rock we will have it this sunday one way or another, remember the rock is host 

will he insert himself in the match? 
or face cena when he wins?

he didnt look to bad last night so i bet the rock can work 
a triple threat really well

last night just hooked me to the match now i cant wait for 
WRESTLEMANIA!!!!


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

It was a crap segment, just like the entire feud.

The whole crux of this issue was Cena saying Rock used wrestling to get into acting and shouldn't claim he loves it when he did that. This is the main point. This hasn't even been brought up once. Why? Because Cena would look like a moron if you were to give The Rock 10 minutes to focus on this silly point. Instead we've been focusing on Cena saying Rock left and never came back which isn't even the core issue of the comments he made.

Then last night we have Cena getting emotional that The Rock was talking down to him because he appeals to kids and didn't address his comments. Geez, I wonder why he didn't address his comments. The Rock appealed to everyone. Man, woman and child. Why not have Rock ridicule him to being unable to appeal to the entire world like him and Austin and that he's simply not talented enough? Because it would make Cena look bad. Why not address Cena's core comments? Because it would make Cena look bad.

Cena wants to talk about hustle, loyalty and respect. Yep. Role model for the children going out there and making gay jokes on a weekly basis. Sure is some respect right there to show. That's something else Rock could have mocked him about as soon as he brought up his motto.

There are numerous comebacks that Rock could have made to Cena yesterday. Heck, why even allow him to ramble on minutes on end. That's not even in The Rock's character. Instead he just tells him he's going to whoop his ass. This feud is a sham. Cena had no legs to stand on. Instead of going all out, allowing one person to play face and the other heel, they've been protecting Cena and basically handicapping Rock and effectively neutered any real potential it may have had. It's all just to make Cena seem good against The Rock.

The worst thing is we have morons in this thread who buy into this crap and think this is the Cena/Rock feud we should have all received. "Oh, The Rock didn't even have a comeback. Orton was right." How retarded do you have to be not to see the obvious? Because WWE is tiptoeing around things, we have a watered down version of what should have been something truly epic.

All that's going to happen now is that Rock will have his revenge at Wrestlemania and this will be all over. And I'm happy it will be. WWE is showing once again why it sucks when it comes to booking blockbuster feuds.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

The Caped Crusader said:


> It was a crap segment, just like the entire feud.
> 
> The whole crux of this issue was Cena saying Rock used wrestling to get into acting and shouldn't claim he loves it when he did that. This is the main point. This hasn't even been brought up once. Why? Because Cena would look like a moron if you were to give The Rock 10 minutes to focus on this silly point. Instead we've been focusing on Cena saying Rock left and never came back which isn't even the core issue of the comments he made.
> 
> ...


Morons in this thread because they happen to disagree with you?

STFU and know your role, mate. Its called opinions.

As the segment, I was marking out like a little bitch with Rock and Cena.

Then Miz and Riley came out and looked completely out of place.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Yes on the roster, but he can't touch Rock on popularly of the fans.
> 
> Rock only has to mention Cena's name, and the whole place is chanting Cena sucks.


Actually,in the beggining of the promo the crowd was chanting "Rocky sucks" but then he turned them around. Cena always was boo'ed,not his fault


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Morons in this thread because they happen to disagree with you?
> 
> STFU and know your role, mate. Its called opinions.
> 
> ...


Right, because that's exactly what I said.

If you were to actually read, there's a reason why I'm pinpointing the folks who mentioned Orton was right and Rock didn't have comeback right after that sentence. Because they're buying into that manufactured tripe.

When you were marking out like the little bitch that you are, did you lose some brain cells and forget how to read? You are a fucking moron, that much is for sure.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

anyone comparing cena to the rock or saying cena owned the rock should really stick their heads out of cena's ass, Miz even owned cena last night for fucks sake, the only reason why this segment was so epic was because the rock was involved, the only reason why the crowd were so up for it was because the rock was involved, Cena ass licking the fans who booed him too was cringeworthy, Cena sucks chants were like music to my ears, he needs to turn heel now, or he will be getting worse and worse! The rock to screw Cena at wrestlemania hopefully!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I wish Rocky would have addressed the fact that for several weeks Cena said and tweeted the word "jimbroni" and how the guy is trying to be a bad ass cool "urban" character like The Rock was, straight down to the People's 5 Knuckle Shuffle Elbow.

God, the people who were clamoring for more time to a genuine in-depth deconstruction of the Cena character by The Rock, live and unscripted, don't know what they are really asking for. That would be nothing but the complete burial of the company's top babyface. The Rock doing a 10 minute improv deconstruction of Cena would make it absolutely impossible for anybody out of middle school to mark for him.


----------



## SamoaJordan (Mar 14, 2011)

I think everyone who said this is a shell of what it could have been is right. That being said a shell of the Rock/Cena/Miz is still more interesting than most things I could think of. It's a shame they only realized they got the rock and thought of all this when they were already in the middle of a Miz/Cena feud, because Miz really is an after thought and John Cena has definitely been hurt because of this whole feud. All that being said, I enjoyed the segment, and I'm looking forward to Wrestlemania no question about it


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

SPCDRI said:


> I wish Rocky would have addressed the fact that for several weeks Cena said and tweeted the word "jimbroni" and how the guy is trying to be a bad ass cool "urban" character like The Rock was, straight down to the People's 5 Knuckle Shuffle Elbow.
> 
> God, the people who were clamoring for more time to a genuine in-depth deconstruction of the Cena character by The Rock, live and unscripted, don't know what they are really asking for. That would be nothing but the complete burial of the company's top babyface. The Rock doing a 10 minute improv deconstruction of Cena would make it absolutely impossible for anybody out of middle school to mark for him.


The Rock doesn't have to go in full burial mode, but it would have been nice if they let him address "judge me" rant that Cena was one, I mean he made it sound as if The Rock started this whole thing, when it was really him.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

To be honest I thought Cena and Miz both outshined Rock. Rock did his usual catchphrase stuff but I dunno', maybe now that I'm an older fan I just don't think catchphrases and curse words "make" a promo anymore, whereas the stuff Cena and Miz said had so much more meaning. 

Miz's piece was great because, well, I bought it. Hollywood stars need their faces to be their meal tickets. Without their good looks, most action stars aren't much. Plus there's the whole public image thing so yeah, I almost believed Miz when he said Rock wouldn't get involved (or at least, I understood it).

Cena basically said what a lot of us were saying on here for weeks - Rock insulting the colour of his t-shirts and how good his catchphrases are, is kinda' a lame argument. Really surprised that he mentioned having the kid fanbase (must be his first CLEAR ACTUAL acknowledgement of it, right?) but he justified it and came out of it really well. 

Overall I loved the flow of this promo and pretty much everything about it. The whole circling thing that Cena and Rock did was pretty good too, different. Much love broski's.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

Theproof said:


> Personally I thought Cena dragged down the epicness of the whole thing. Not trying to bash the guy but it's the truth in my opinion. Cena came out looking like a complete dork. Miz did ok but I didn't have high expectations for him. I still found it very entertaining though.


The worst of the 3 in that segment was The Rock, and he did good... so you get it.

Cena laughing his ass off in the back outside of the ring while The Miz was bashing The Rock quite heavily was the highlight, hilarious.


----------



## Rocket Samchay (Mar 1, 2010)

It wasn't very good at all. 

The Miz made himself look like an idiot as usual. He came in with "The O Brothers! Overhyped and overrated." This is who people want as the top heel of the company, now.

Cena...as far as Cena goes, the guy is talented and could have been something special. but how can you book the man who represents your company as an apologetic little pussy? 

The Rock just did what he usually does. He's the only one that succeeded in building the feud. You notice how after Cena spent ten minutes licking his own wounds, Rock just said "I'm gonna kick your ass." :lmao The world needed that. Treacly shit like Cena did has no place in anything except Lifetime channel.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

Samee said:


> To those too stupid to notice, Rock was instructed to take the verbal beating by Cena and Miz to make them look credible. Rock could easily have been scripted to come out on top and make them both look ridiculously silly (just as he did on his return) but the whole entire point of Rock coming back is to put these two over. Now you might say Cena doesn't need to be put over but what has happened throughout this feud clearly HAS put him over. You've got people actually claiming Cena is better than Rock now and actually believing it. That's WWE's desired response. WWE would have gotten nothing out of Rock shooting down Cena.


THANK U


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*I think it was as great as I expected it to be. Rock was great and looked as intense as ever. Cena started off by seemingly sucking up to Rock, but turned out greater than I expected. Miz and Riley came down and got a minute on the mic to keep Miz in the Rock/Cena picture till Mania is over, and then Miz got his ass handed to him by Rock who was then dropped by Cena. Great segment!!

But I actually just saw the exclusive clip on WWE.com of Rock recovering from the AA, and I noticed that pretty much no one was chanting Rocky, and when his music hit and he raised his arm while standing on top of the ramp, not nearly as many cheered as when he entered.*


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

JuulDK said:


> *I think it was as great as I expected it to be. Rock was great and looked as intense as ever. Cena started off by seemingly sucking up to Rock, but turned out greater than I expected. Miz and Riley came down and got a minute on the mic to keep Miz in the Rock/Cena picture till Mania is over, and then Miz got his ass handed to him by Rock who was then dropped by Cena. Great segment!!
> 
> But I actually just saw the exclusive clip on WWE.com of Rock recovering from the AA, and I noticed that pretty much no one was chanting Rocky, and when his music hit and he raised his arm while standing on top of the ramp, not nearly as many cheered as when he entered.*


The reception The Rock got last night is nothing compared to the reception he will get in Atlanta at Wrestlemania, and the amount of boos and cena sucks chants cena got last night is nothing compared to how much he will get it in Atlanta at Wrestlemania. Trust me on this.


----------



## Stekeo1990 (Oct 5, 2009)

i thought it was good The Rock seemed a bit off for me though when he started talking about "Team Bring it" soundeda bit preachy to me but i dont know it wasnt all bad I enjoyed seeing Cena get the upper hand on him im still waitng for a Rock bottom and a decent nip-up did anyone eles catch that btw did he slip or trip on the mic?


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*


greaz taker! said:



The reception The Rock got last night is nothing compared to the reception he will get in Atlanta at Wrestlemania, and the amount of boos and cena sucks chants cena got last night is nothing compared to how much he will get it in Atlanta at Wrestlemania. Trust me on this.

Click to expand...

I didn't say anything about Rock loosing his fans to Cena after the AA  The Rock will get a much bigger reception, but there's also going to be way more people in the arena  I don't think Cena will be booed against Miz, but WHEN Rock shows up, Cena will be booed... No matter if Rock drops Cena, or if Rock actually somehow shows Cena respect and doesn't drop cause him to lose 

I just said that I noticed Rock didn't get cheered nearly as much after the AA as he did when he entered.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My biggest thought is this.

Why would a move that amounts to a suplex and/or a bodyslam devastate the Rock so much?*


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

JuulDK said:


> *I think it was as great as I expected it to be. Rock was great and looked as intense as ever. Cena started off by seemingly sucking up to Rock, but turned out greater than I expected. Miz and Riley came down and got a minute on the mic to keep Miz in the Rock/Cena picture till Mania is over, and then Miz got his ass handed to him by Rock who was then dropped by Cena. Great segment!!
> 
> But I actually just saw the exclusive clip on WWE.com of Rock recovering from the AA, and I noticed that pretty much no one was chanting Rocky, and when his music hit and he raised his arm while standing on top of the ramp, not nearly as many cheered as when he entered.*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pke7w8fFD-0

I hear loads of Rocky chants.

He gets a great send off there.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*


Lady Croft said:



My biggest thought is this.

Why would a move that amounts to a suplex and/or a bodyslam devastate the Rock so much?

Click to expand...

Because it's supposed to. It's Cena finisher, and no matter how weak a finisher looks, finishers is supposed to look like it has more effect than others. The AA doesn't look like much, but does a Chokeslam?? Does The Cobra?? The Wasteland?? The Trouble In Paradise?? Etc *


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

JuulDK said:


> *
> 
> Because it's supposed to. It's Cena finisher, and no matter how weak a finisher looks, finishers is supposed to look like it has more effect than others. The AA doesn't look like much, but does a Chokeslam?? Does The Cobra?? The Wasteland?? The Trouble In Paradise?? Etc *


yeah it is true, but the worst one is the cobra, like wtf?!


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

I thought Cena was corny and goofy and ruined what should've been an epic moment. Rock looked very intense last night and Cena ruined a potential faceoff by acting like he didn't care (regardless if it was booked that way or not). This is supposed to be simulated violence, the idea that these two guys might fight never translated in Cena's promo. 

As for Miz I've given him a chance to win at WM since day 1 but he's still an afterthought and doesn't deserve promos with the Rock.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*


The-Rock-Says said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pke7w8fFD-0

I hear loads of Rocky chants.

He gets a great send off there.

Click to expand...

Well actually, I have to give it to you  Maybe I had my volume wrongly set the first time... But I still only hear a five second chant, and not nearly the reaction when he left as when he arrived... *


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*


greaz taker! said:



yeah it is true, but the worst one is the cobra, like wtf?!

Click to expand...

You're completely right, but somehow it suits Santino because he's meant to be a comedy-superstar.*


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope Cena took note on how to sell a move and not get up 2 seconds later. Great sell by The Rock when he got the AA <----


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

brian8448 said:


> I thought Cena was corny and goofy and ruined what should've been an epic moment. Rock looked very intense last night and Cena ruined a potential faceoff by acting like he didn't care (regardless if it was booked that way or not). This is supposed to be simulated violence, the idea that these two guys might fight never translated in Cena's promo.
> 
> As for Miz I've given him a chance to win at WM since day 1 but he's still an afterthought and doesn't deserve promos with the Rock.


I reckon they are pushing miz as new face of the company, cena is not popular, and really stale and wwe probably are finally realising that now and are pushing miz because he gets so much media attention. He will be a maineventer for long time lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JuulDK said:


> *
> 
> Because it's supposed to. It's Cena finisher, and no matter how weak a finisher looks, finishers is supposed to look like it has more effect than others. The AA doesn't look like much, but does a Chokeslam?? Does The Cobra?? The Wasteland?? The Trouble In Paradise?? Etc *


*Yeah and so does the finger poke of doom. It doesn't justify it though. A glorified body slam is still a glorified body slam. It's one of the worst "finishers" in wrestling. *


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Poueff said:


> Actually,in the beggining of the promo the crowd was chanting "Rocky sucks" but then he turned them around. Cena always was boo'ed,not his fault


No they weren't. There were two chants the whole segment.."Rocky" and "Cena Sucks" There may have been a point where both chants were going and you thought you heard that. Unless this was Heel Rock of 2003, you will def not hear "Rocky Sucks", especially in his second appearance back after 7 years.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

lou76 said:


> I hope Cena took note on how to sell a move and not get up 2 seconds later. Great sell by The Rock when he got the AA <----


Cena doesn't learn shit or take note of shit because he thinks he is the best thing in the company since sliced bread


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*


Lady Croft said:



Yeah and so does the finger poke of doom. It doesn't justify it though. A glorified body slam is still a glorified body slam. It's one of the worst "finishers" in wrestling. 

Click to expand...

I see what you're saying, and I kinda agree with you. But a superstar gets a finisher selected for him, or chooses one himself. And when someone hits his/her finisher, that's a finisher being hit no matter how ridiculous it looks  Some finishers are also being used by other superstars as a regular move, but that, no matter how weird it is, doesn't give as much damage as the finishers 

And just to point it out, it's not a Bodyslam in any way  It's a Fireman's Carry Powerslam  Not that that makes it better *


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yeah and so does the finger poke of doom. It doesn't justify it though. A glorified body slam is still a glorified body slam. It's one of the worst "finishers" in wrestling. *


It can't be any worst than the Hogan leg drop.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JuulDK said:


> *
> 
> I see what you're saying, and I kinda agree with you. But a superstar gets a finisher selected for him, or chooses one himself. And when someone hits his/her finisher, that's a finisher being hit no matter how ridiculous it looks  Some finishers are also being used by other superstars as a regular move, but that, no matter how weird it is, doesn't give as much damage as the finishers *


*

You're not telling me anything I don't already know. I'm just point out how WEAK it looks. He might as well do the finger poke of doom.




And just to point it out, it's not a Bodyslam in any way  It's a Fireman's Carry Powerslam  Not that that makes it better 

Click to expand...

**It's not even a power slam. Cena doesn't land on his victim. If he did it would at least make it look a little more painful.*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

JuulDK said:


> *
> 
> Because it's supposed to. It's Cena finisher, and no matter how weak a finisher looks, finishers is supposed to look like it has more effect than others. The AA doesn't look like much, but does a Chokeslam?? *


You don't a guy about 7 feet tall grabbing somebody by the throat, choking them and throwing them on the ground doesn't look damaging? It looks a hell of a lot worse than a
Fireman's Carry variant.

Anyhow, the Rock is hardly one to talk about finishers. A Uranage and an elbow drop?
Come on.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SPCDRI said:


> You don't a guy about 7 feet tall grabbing somebody by the throat, choking them and throwing them on the ground doesn't look damaging? It looks a hell of a lot worse than a
> Fireman's Carry variant.
> 
> Anyhow, the Rock is hardly one to talk about finishers. A Uranage and an elbow drop?
> Come on.


*Did the Rock talk about finishers?*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

No, but I thought that is what the general conversation had turned to because you complained about the Attitude Adjustment and called it one of the worst finishers in wrestling today.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*


Lady Croft said:



You're not telling me anything I don't already know. I'm just point out how WEAK it looks. He might as well do the finger poke of doom.



It's not even a power slam. Cena doesn't land on his victim. If he did it would at least make it look a little more painful.

Click to expand...

Well, then we're actually agreeing 



SPCDRI said:



You don't a guy about 7 feet tall grabbing somebody by the throat, choking them and throwing them on the ground doesn't look damaging? It looks a hell of a lot worse than a
Fireman's Carry variant.

Anyhow, the Rock is hardly one to talk about finishers. A Uranage and an elbow drop?
Come on.

Click to expand...

Yeah I know, when Kane, Big Show or Taker is doing it. But I've also seen others use it where it didn't seem like such a bad ass move 

And yeah, the Rock Bottom could MAYBE be more powerful, but the People's Elbow is at least just as pathetic *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SPCDRI said:


> No, but I thought that is what the general conversation had turned to because you complained about the Attitude Adjustment and called it one of the worst finishers in wrestling today.


*Yeah I did and it was a total shoot.  

But The Rock said nothing about finishers and you alluded that he had.  *


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, The Rock did take a shot at the 5 Knuckle Shuffle, which from now on will be referred to as The PG Elbow because GLAAD thought 5 Knuckle Shuffle was demeaning to lesbian masturbation.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Footage of Rock recovering from FU after Raw aired

http://vids2.wwe.com/11557/dwayne-the-rock-johnson-recovers


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Lady Croft said:


> *My biggest thought is this.
> 
> Why would a move that amounts to a suplex and/or a bodyslam devastate the Rock so much?*


Perhaps because its pro wrestling...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

It took The Rock 4 days to recover from the AA. Look, he woke up and it's already Smackdown XDDD


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

I watched the videos. Boos when Cena comes out and everything. If they booked a Rock/Cena fued, Cena would be heel.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

JuulDK said:


> *I think it was as great as I expected it to be. Rock was great and looked as intense as ever. Cena started off by seemingly sucking up to Rock, but turned out greater than I expected. Miz and Riley came down and got a minute on the mic to keep Miz in the Rock/Cena picture till Mania is over, and then Miz got his ass handed to him by Rock who was then dropped by Cena. Great segment!!
> 
> But I actually just saw the exclusive clip on WWE.com of Rock recovering from the AA, and I noticed that pretty much no one was chanting Rocky, and when his music hit and he raised his arm while standing on top of the ramp, not nearly as many cheered as when he entered.*


Er...What?

So you didnt hear the entire crowd chant Rocky after he got up?

I think you need to turn your speakers up.

Of course not many cheered as when he entered, thats the way it always is with anybody.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Was Smackdown about to start right after RAW?


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Im actually entertained, well done wwe.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*


Do Your Fcking Job said:



Er...What?

So you didnt hear the entire crowd chant Rocky after he got up?

I think you need to turn your speakers up.

Of course not many cheered as when he entered, thats the way it always is with anybody.

Click to expand...

If you took a look at the conversation, I actually admitted my mistake as I must have had my volume on low the first time, cause I actually agreed with everybody after I heard it the second time *


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Was Smackdown about to start right after RAW?


No.

The Rock was hit so hard by that demonic AA that he laid unconscious on the ring for 4 days. :side:

The Rock fans stood by him in vigil those entire 4 days... then Smackdown happened.

Fact: The AA is so powerful it disrupts the Space/Time Continuum.


----------



## scienceinproducts (Mar 3, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> It was a crap segment, just like the entire feud.
> 
> The whole crux of this issue was Cena saying Rock used wrestling to get into acting and shouldn't claim he loves it when he did that. This is the main point. This hasn't even been brought up once. Why? Because Cena would look like a moron if you were to give The Rock 10 minutes to focus on this silly point. Instead we've been focusing on Cena saying Rock left and never came back which isn't even the core issue of the comments he made.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> No.
> 
> The Rock was hit so hard by that demonic AA that he stood unconscious on the ring for 4 days. :side:


I just thought SD gets taped on Tue nights?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The Caped Crusader said:


> It was a crap segment, just like the entire feud.
> 
> The whole crux of this issue was Cena saying Rock used wrestling to get into acting and shouldn't claim he loves it when he did that. This is the main point. This hasn't even been brought up once. Why? Because Cena would look like a moron if you were to give The Rock 10 minutes to focus on this silly point. Instead we've been focusing on Cena saying Rock left and never came back which isn't even the core issue of the comments he made.
> 
> ...


Oh.

I had the impression HBK/Taker was blockbuster epicness.

But judging by this evidence, there's no way that stuff ever happened, because the WWE is not capable of making such a thing.

Therefore, anything epic made by the WWE was just a mirage.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I just thought SD gets taped on Tue nights?


I don't think you got the kayfabe joke, lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> I don't think you got the kayfabe joke, lol.


I did.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Cena was the one who was outstanding in the entire segment. It really showed the great promo-man that he is.


----------



## Munji (Feb 9, 2011)

DarthSimian said:


> Cena was the one who was outstanding in the entire segment. It really showed the great promo-man that he is.


LOLZ.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Oh.
> 
> I had the impression HBK/Taker was blockbuster epicness.
> 
> ...


HBK/Taker wasn't even a blockbuster success, the matches were excellent, but the build ups overall weren't as good as they could be. People seem to have this revisionist history when it comes to their feuds at Wrestlemania 25 and 26.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Munji said:


> LOLZ.


:lmao:lmao my thoughts exactly


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I thought it was great,all three did really well,got me hyped for their match on Sunday.
Also I loved Cena just standing on the outside laughing while Miz was ripping into The Rock.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I think the reason the Rock/Cena/Miz segment worked so well is because nobody had any clue how it would end. Everything was executed very well. The Miz got in his cheap shot, and got to brag like we all know him to do so well while not deviating away from the exchange between Rock/Cena. I'll be honest, apart of me wanted The Rock to rip Cena open and leave the wound out so the crowd could eat away at him. That didn't happen. What happened was something John Cena needed to do. Speak from the heart. If there is something to like about John is that he is undeniably passion filled and not going back down. After tonight I won a lot more respect for John. Not just as a wrestler but his demeanor and glimmer of truth that rang through his words. The Rock came prepared I can't deny that, but he got shut down. I think it worked perfectly too. Everyone in that arena had no choice but to listen to John Cena. Because he wasn't the John Cena they loved to hate, he was speaking from a place I think former fans of John Cena miss. Needless to say the exchange between all guys was something to be applaud. Did it's job, I'm hyped for the outcome of the WWE Championship bout plus more than ever invested into a guy like John Cena whom before this promo could care less about. The world is waiting and will be watching to see what happens. That's exactly want needs to happen, to have the audience in the palm of their hands.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

The Caped Crusader said:


> It was a crap segment, just like the entire feud.
> 
> The whole crux of this issue was Cena saying Rock used wrestling to get into acting and shouldn't claim he loves it when he did that. This is the main point. This hasn't even been brought up once. Why? Because Cena would look like a moron if you were to give The Rock 10 minutes to focus on this silly point. Instead we've been focusing on Cena saying Rock left and never came back which isn't even the core issue of the comments he made.
> 
> ...


And absolutely superb post. The intelligence levels (or lack thereof) on this site never fail to amaze me. People who actually can't see that the WWE are totally handcuffing the Rock and doing everything possible to help Cena even appear on the same level as him.:no: 
Cena was ok on the mic last night, he spoke well, but it was still utterly unbelievable that 'The Rock' the character would even ALLOW him to talk that much wanky overdramatic shit without interupting him. It was blindingly obvious from this point what the WWE are doing.

IF the WWE had ANY balls and actually cared about the quality of the product as opposed to the money they got from bloody Cena merch sales they would trun Cena heel, let the Rock off the leesh and give us a fued that COULD actually be epic.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

It is simple. Vince is talking through the segment against the IWC. Cena says he is what he is, he is not going to be judged by Rock. Vince means he is going to do what he want, he is not going to be judged by certain group of people. Cena says he is doing his part to further the business. Vince says attracting the next generation of kids is his part of furthering the business. Basically, Vince and Cena trolled the IWC through this whole segment


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Dyl said:


> And absolutely superb post. The intelligence levels (or lack thereof) on this site never fail to amaze me. People who actually can't see that the WWE are totally handcuffing the Rock and doing everything possible to help Cena even appear on the same level as him.:no:
> Cena was ok on the mic last night, he spoke well, *but it was still utterly unbelievable that 'The Rock' the character would even ALLOW him to talk that much wanky overdramatic shit without interupting him. It was blindingly obvious from this point what the WWE are doing.*
> 
> IF the WWE had ANY balls and actually cared about the quality of the product as opposed to the money they got from bloody Cena merch sales they would trun Cena heel, let the Rock off the leesh and give us a fued that COULD actually be epic.


Yeah, it was OOC for The Rock, this is the same man who cuts off Austin and Hogan, but he can't cut off Cena?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

game3525 said:


> Yeah, it was OOC for The Rock, this is the same man who cuts off Austin and Hogan, but he can't cut off Cena?


Because he is putting Cena over, that is the main reason he has been brought back.

And he is doing a good job.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> It was a crap segment, just like the entire feud.
> 
> The whole crux of this issue was Cena saying Rock used wrestling to get into acting and shouldn't claim he loves it when he did that. This is the main point. This hasn't even been brought up once. Why? Because Cena would look like a moron if you were to give The Rock 10 minutes to focus on this silly point. Instead we've been focusing on Cena saying Rock left and never came back which isn't even the core issue of the comments he made.
> 
> ...


This is a great way to look at the situation.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Because he is putting Cena over, that is the main reason he has been brought back.
> 
> And he is doing a good job.


The Rock doesn't have to be out of character to put Cena over, he never has had to that in the past.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Dyl said:


> And absolutely superb post. T*he intelligence levels (or lack thereof) on this site never fail to amaze me*. People who actually can't see that the WWE are totally handcuffing the Rock and doing everything possible to help Cena even appear on the same level as him.:no:
> Cena was ok on the mic last night, he spoke well, but it was still utterly unbelievable that 'The Rock' the character would even ALLOW him to talk that much wanky overdramatic shit without interupting him. It was blindingly obvious from this point what the WWE are doing.
> 
> IF the WWE had ANY balls and actually cared about the quality of the product as opposed to the money they got from bloody Cena merch sales they would trun Cena heel, let the Rock off the leesh and give us a fued that COULD actually be epic.


Then feel free to leave, and dont let the door hit your candy ass on the way out.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

game3525 said:


> The Rock doesn't have to be out of character to put Cena over, he never has had to that in the past.


I don't know, it's clear they are trying to make Cena look like he is on Rocks level on the mic.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I don't know, it's clear they are trying to make Cena look like he is on Rocks level on the mic.


Yeah, they are protecting Cena...but very few buy that he is on same tier as The Rock.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh my god that segment was just electrifying I loved Rock owning Miz but Rock getting owned by Cena was wrong


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Because he is putting Cena over, that is the main reason he has been brought back.


The same John Cena who has been the face of the company for 7 years, and a 9x world champion with over 1,000 days with a world title in his hand?

What the fuck are you smoking?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Oh my god that segment was just electrifying I loved Rock owning Miz but Rock getting owned by Cena was wrong


The Rock was not owned by John Cena.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

The Caped Crusader said:


> It was a crap segment, just like the entire feud.
> 
> The whole crux of this issue was Cena saying Rock used wrestling to get into acting and shouldn't claim he loves it when he did that. This is the main point. This hasn't even been brought up once. Why? Because Cena would look like a moron if you were to give The Rock 10 minutes to focus on this silly point. Instead we've been focusing on Cena saying Rock left and never came back which isn't even the core issue of the comments he made.
> 
> ...


Ok, reading this back Im going to have to apoligise for my earlier comments on it and to you.

This is actually spot on, I now see what you meant.

My bad.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Because he is putting Cena over, that is the main reason he has been brought back.
> 
> And he is doing a good job.


Cena needs to be put over? really?

Rock was brought back because Wrestlemania had FUCK ALL drawing power before Vince begged him to come back.

WWE do not need Rock to get Cena over, they are giving us a disgracefully watered down version of what this fued should be. It's bloody pathetic how weak Vince has become, a fucking blind man can see that Cena turning heel and letting the Rock do what he does best as a face against him is the way forward, but all the WWE cares about is selling luminous t shirts to children, it's just pitiful to watch.


----------



## Symbolicicon (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Why the hell was the rating thread closed?

The ratings had just gone up.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Symbolicicon said:


>


lol basically


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

TedOnTV Ted Linhart
2Q starting w/ boffo ratings for Raw, last nite=3M 18-49 best since Apr '07(excl comm free eps) Total viewers=~ 6M best since June '09

Is that a 4.5?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh my dear lord. The amount of people shitting bricks over this is hilarious! I so cannot wait to be in the Georgia Dome on Sunday to see how this all plays out. I'm half tempted to buy a Cena shirt and start chanting in smarks faces lol. Then again, I don't want to be killed.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Oh my dear lord. The amount of people shitting bricks over this is hilarious! I so cannot wait to be in the Georgia Dome on Sunday to see how this all plays out. I'm half tempted to buy a Cena shirt and start chanting in smarks faces lol. Then again, I don't want to be killed.


:lmao:lmao you probably will get killed loool the amount of cena hate there is going to be in Atlanta Sunday will be such a wonderful thing


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Starbuck said:


> Oh my dear lord. The amount of people shitting bricks over this is hilarious! I so cannot wait to be in the Georgia Dome on Sunday to see how this all plays out. I'm half tempted to buy a Cena shirt and start chanting in smarks faces lol. Then again, I don't want to be killed.


I don't see what the big deal is then again many people don't like what John Cena is and how most likely he will never change unless WWE is losing a ton of money and has to change some thing about him.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I don't see what the big deal is then again many people don't like what John Cena is and how most likely he will never change unless WWE is losing a ton of money and has to change some thing about him.


If I wore a Cena shirt I would just hope to hell that I never met anybody from this board, especially Rock fans or God forbid, Nexus One. I'm 100% certain that he would kill me.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Finally, Rock finally drug a good promo out of Cena (well not really good but for Cena it is so I'll take that). Cena and Miz fans who bitch about the Rock after he pretty much let both of them get over when they were both begging for a "it doesint matter matter," are just bitching for the sake of bitching. I liked the AA it added to the intrigue of the match.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Oh my dear lord. The amount of people shitting bricks over this is hilarious! I so cannot wait to be in the Georgia Dome on Sunday to see how this all plays out. I'm half tempted to buy a Cena shirt and start chanting in smarks faces lol. Then again, I don't want to be killed.


Just make sure you're surrounded by little boys and you'll be fine. Err...that came out wrong...unless that's your thing hey whatever you like right.

Hopefully the Atlanta crowd will be crazy, I know they got nothing to cheer for with the Thrashers and the Hawks there. They have to match Chicago though, don't know if they can, this past Monday night literally EVERYONE was on their feet during the last segment.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> The same John Cena who has been the face of the company for 7 years, and a 9x world champion with over 1,000 days with a world title in his hand?
> 
> What the fuck are you smoking?


Hogan put over Rock when Rock had all of his accomplishments and credits to his name as well . Your never too over to actually be put over from another big name.




The-Rock-Says said:


> TedOnTV Ted Linhart
> 2Q starting w/ boffo ratings for Raw, last nite=3M 18-49 best since Apr '07(excl comm free eps) Total viewers=~ 6M best since June '09
> 
> Is that a 4.5?


Damn. If it is wow


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Whoops


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Starbuck said:


> If I wore a Cena shirt I would just hope to hell that I never met anybody from this board, especially Rock fans or God forbid, Nexus One. I'm 100% certain that he would kill me.


Some take it too far but hate that Cena more so then any big name superstar is WWE's history outside of Hogan does nothing but reach out to the youngest demographic WWE has. Many wish Cena would do things that would want everyone to watch & care every week.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Symbolicicon said:


>


:lmao

Should have been "Why you judge me?"

still funny as fuck haha


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

game3525 said:


> HBK/Taker wasn't even a blockbuster success, the matches were excellent, but the build ups overall weren't as good as they could be. People seem to have this revisionist history when it comes to their feuds at Wrestlemania 25 and 26.


So more than a year building HBK character leading to their final match wans't enough for you?


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



chasing2009 said:


> I can defend what he did, because I'm not 12 years old, and realize there is more to life then a bunch of guys rolling aroundi in spandex. Maybe you are not there yet, maybe you won't be there in your lifetime, but most people who live in the real world are. Get the fuck over it, Dwayne Johnson owes you SHIT. The fact that you can't accept, that he didn't want to spend the rest of his days, touring the country, saying the same catch phrases, and getting his body broken, shows how out of touch you are with reality.
> 
> Maybe you have never felt the inside of a vagina, maybe you don't know the satisfaction it is to have children... but to people who have, the realize there is more to life, then entertaining, and doing shit for people, OVER your own family and loved ones. The Rock did what everyone else, with a HS diploma or higher, would of. Used his fame, and talents to make a living, and to give his family himself. WWE treats their talents like slaves. Constent touring, no breaks, no offseason like pro athletes... and on top of that, they have the dumbest (YOU!) of fans, who don't realize this shit is fake, and these superstars are REAL people, with REAL lives. Grow the fuck up, you pompus fucktard.


Hey, news flash dipshit, I'm not 12 years old, and I'm also not a biased retarded Rock mark like you are. Maybe you should stop going by what you think and actually start really living in the real world, because the real world isn't what YOU think it is, it's what we actually live in today. 

With that said, you think I gave that much of a damn that he left? Do you not know who I am? I'm the guy who called the Rock's mic skills overrated on numerous occasions, and you actually think that I'm one of the people who get a erection every time he says "if you smell what the rock is cooking?" I said I was a huge fan of his, but I wasn't over obsessive about his in ring skills which clearly weren't that good or his mic skills that were nothing without the gimmick WWE gave him. I'm more impressed by what people do in the ring, why do you think Cm Punk is my favorite wrestler? A lot of people already know this by now, if anything YOUR the one who is out of touch with reality, not me. 

Not only is Punk one of my favorite people to watch compete in the ring, I look up to Punk, because of his promoting of Straight Edge, promoting of a better life and a better future to come if you live by that style. Does that mean I'll try to go through what he did growing up? No but I'll try to make the best I can of myself and use the fullest of my abilities as life moves on, and that starts by not smoking or drinking or any of that stuff, because I know I'm better than that. I have no reason what so ever to look up to Dwayne. Not in wrestling or in real life, and if you honestly look up to someone for something they do in wrestling then that's your own decision, just like it was the Rock's decision to leave. Why was it so wrong? Because he spent the last five months before he left telling away the rumors that he was leaving in the first place, saying how much he loved the business and how he was never going to leave it, then out of no where he left. What kind of a person is that to you? Why should I look up to the Rock when he does bs like that? I don't hate the Rock or anything, like I said I'm a fan of his, but I'm not just going to sit back and say that he didn't turn his back on the fans because that's exactly what he did. If Punk did what the Rock did I would say the exact same thing about him.

And no you can't defend him, not when the reasons you claimed he had for leaving aren't true. If you think he did it for his family then you couldn't have been more wrong. His family didn't support him on that decision. Never. I mean, they didn't exactly say that if he did it they would never speak to him again, but members of his family have said on numerous occasions that they were never 100% behind Dwayne on his decision to leave wrestling and go into acting full time, most notably, by his in ring name, Umaga (R.I.P.) and Dwayne knew that. It has also been stated by Dwayne himself numerous times that he went into acting because his passion for Wrestling wasn't what it use to be, and that he wanted to be known more for being an actor. Does that sound anything like someone who made this decision for his family? No, that sounds like someone who did it to satisfy his own ego. That right there is what reality is, and you need to learn to accept that.

Also, no, I've never felt a vagina before. You know why? Because I'm only 19 years old, I'm going to college right now and I'm making ends meet just to pay off my first full year of college because it's more expensive than it should be even with scholarships. I have a gf but we aren't like most idiotic couples who decide to go at it after only dating for like three months and all of a sudden the girl is pregnant and your to young with no big job at the moment to support it. I'm sure I'll get the satisfaction of knowing what it's like to get children one day, but I'll also know when I'm ready to do it, and not be like most idiots who did it without even thinking that something like that would happen. Now I hope that you weren't one of those people.

Oh and just one more thing, your calling me dumb, yet your calling wrestling fake. You know why that's funny? Because right after that you say that the SUPERSTARS are real, with REAL LIVES, and yet your calling the wrestling fake. Listen dumbass I know that this is all scripted I know that it's planned out from the beginning and I also know that most of the time the hate you see on TV between two people isn't actually going on behind the scenes. If I was one of those people then I wouldn't be a fan of Cm Punk, I thought you were smarter than that but apparently I was wrong on that one. But none of this is fake. You don't believe me? Watch this interview by Brock Lesnar about Pro Wrestling.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5RDQCTOsXA

So you want to sit there and tell me I'm out of touch with reality? You need to realize that your talking shit on the internet about a subject that you consider to be fake.

Here's the reality. The reality is, The Rock did NOT think about his fans when he left, you can bring up what wrestlers go through all you want, I know what it is they go through, but that has nothing to do with the decision he made because as I stated before, his family was obviously not a factor in his decision. And you sir, the fact that you actually brought up the question "have you ever felt a vagina before" as a way to try to insult me shows you have no idea what life is truly about, because that isn't what life is about, and if you can't get that through your damn head then that's your problem.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i thought the segment was good until miz showed up.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



XxPunkxX said:


> Hey, news flash dipshit, I'm not 12 years old, and I'm also not a biased retarded Rock mark like you are. Maybe you should stop going by what you think and actually start really living in the real world, because the real world isn't what YOU think it is, it's what we actually live in today.
> 
> With that said, you think I gave that much of a damn that he left? Do you not know who I am? I'm the guy who called the Rock's mic skills overrated on numerous occasions, and you actually think that I'm one of the people who get a erection every time he says "if you smell what the rock is cooking?" I said I was a huge fan of his, but I wasn't over obsessive about his in ring skills which clearly weren't that good or his mic skills that were nothing without the gimmick WWE gave him. I'm more impressed by what people do in the ring, why do you think Cm Punk is my favorite wrestler? A lot of people already know this by now, if anything YOUR the one who is out of touch with reality, not me.
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qk_IO1Qi8U


----------



## Munji (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



XxPunkxX said:


> Hey, news flash dipshit, I'm not 12 years old, and I'm also not a biased retarded Rock mark like you are. Maybe you should stop going by what you think and actually start really living in the real world, because the real world isn't what YOU think it is, it's what we actually live in today.
> 
> With that said, you think I gave that much of a damn that he left? Do you not know who I am? I'm the guy who called the Rock's mic skills overrated on numerous occasions, and you actually think that I'm one of the people who get a erection every time he says "if you smell what the rock is cooking?" I said I was a huge fan of his, but I wasn't over obsessive about his in ring skills which clearly weren't that good or his mic skills that were nothing without the gimmick WWE gave him. I'm more impressed by what people do in the ring, why do you think Cm Punk is my favorite wrestler? A lot of people already know this by now, if anything YOUR the one who is out of touch with reality, not me.
> 
> ...


The fuck!?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



XxPunkxX said:


> Also, no, I've never felt a vagina before. You know why? Because I'm only 19 years old, I'm going to college right now and I'm making ends meet just to pay off my first full year of college because it's more expensive than it should be even with scholarships. I have a gf but we aren't like most idiotic couples who decide to go at it after only dating for like three months and all of a sudden the girl is pregnant and your to young with no big job at the moment to support it. I'm sure I'll get the satisfaction of knowing what it's like to get children one day, but I'll also know when I'm ready to do it, and not be like most idiots who did it without even thinking that something like that would happen. Now I hope that you weren't one of those people.


...wow

i find that idiotic part a bit hilarious since you dont seem to have heard of contraception


why the hell are we discussing sex in this topic anyway?


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

People need to get over The Rock leaving, he had nothing left to prove in wrestling. And he had a chance of a life time to make it in Hollywood, you think Cena wouldn't have done the same thing if he hadn't bombed at the box office? Wrestling is a hard business, you are on the road 24/7, you rarely see your family and your body takes a beating. 

Seriously get over it, The Rock's life doesn't revolve around you.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Dyl said:


> And absolutely superb post. The intelligence levels (or lack thereof) on this site never fail to amaze me. People who actually can't see that the WWE are totally handcuffing the Rock and doing everything possible to help Cena even appear on the same level as him.:no:
> Cena was ok on the mic last night, he spoke well, but it was still utterly unbelievable that 'The Rock' the character would even ALLOW him to talk that much wanky overdramatic shit without interupting him. It was blindingly obvious from this point what the WWE are doing.
> 
> IF the WWE had ANY balls and actually cared about the quality of the product as opposed to the money they got from bloody Cena merch sales they would trun Cena heel, let the Rock off the leesh and give us a fued that COULD actually be epic.


This x 100

I was just waiting for the Rock to interrupt Cena during his speech by putting his palm to Cena's face and saying "Know your role and shut your mouth". If he would have said that it would have been over as fuck and the crowd would have went nuts while destroying Cena in the process. Instead they made Rock just stand there and listen to every word Cena was spitting out which was unusual for The Rocks character.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

(I POSTED THIS IN A THREAD, I KNOW..lol. I said screw it and I'm putting it in here)

*READ*

I just watched the Rock/Miz/Cena promo again and a few thoughts came to mind...

1. The pop The Rock got/ along with the energy of that Chi-town crowd made me remember how awesome it was when the Rock was around. Rock was truly the last true MEGA star of the WWE. Agree or not, just look at the spiked ratings, celeb reaction, regained casual interest, talk shows, magazine articles, and probably an 80 million opening weekend for Fast Five to see the proof. To people who love or hate the rock, THAT'S a response. And the funny thing is he was getting reactions like that on a consistent basis for years. His sheer presence has elevated a crappy job done by WWE creative in building this Wrestlemania. Without The Rock involved in this, no one would give two craps about Cena vs The Miz, and no one would care about this years Wrestlemania, compared to the past few years, and that's fact.

2. How on God's green Earth did the character of John "Doctor of Suburbanomics, I live in a mansion fake rapper from the streets of green grassed silent MA" Cena own the Rock on the mic? Storyline wise he started the fued in 2008 by calling The Rock out, when the Rock did nothing. Cena IS in a position to be judged. Storyline wise Cena is at fault for the feud (that won't ever be addressed unless Cena turns heel). Cena and the Miz tore the Rock apart last night on the mic, BECAUSE VINCE AND WWE CREATIVE HAD TO HAVE THEM DO IT. The main event is Cena vs Miz and outside of this little nest of us wrestling fans on the internet, NO ONE cared about it until The Rock came back and talked trash on Cena. Call the rock's taped promo's trash, but to the casual viewer, and the older fans Vince obviously wants back to order Wrestlemania The Rock repeatedly, utterly owned Cena for weeks. Cena rapping again turned heads and for the first promo it was great, but after that he quickly lost momentum. The Rock's star power has even this feud the "special" factor it didn't have.

But with all that said, Vince is not going to have The Rock bury John Cena and The Miz, the WWE championship match, the main event of WM 27 on the Raw before. Cena and Miz did GREAT last night, and they shined and were ELEVATED (yes even Cena), because THE ROCK AGREED TO PUT THEM OVER LIKE THAT. Of course the WWE's Number One "babyface" (more like a heel last night) and heel have to come off strong against the Rock. IWC can hate on this dude all they want, but AT LEAST The Rock will put people over. No way would SCSA or Hogan let what happened happen last night. No friggin way. I know Stone Cold gets a pass at this place, but everyone knows this is true. When and if Rock faces Cena, The Rock will put Cena over and he will have no problems doing it.

3. The WWE did a damn good job of jamming 5 weeks of nothing into one show to hype Mania, and they pulled it off. Want to know part of the reason we saw Cena get The Rock when an FU last night??? Because now the older fans in that KEY demo of 18 to 49, are going to buy or at the very least think about buying WM 27 to see if The Rock will cost Cena the championship or attack Cena in some capacity. Cena Marks that are parading now...Don't be surprised to see The Rock run into the ring while CEna celebrates with the title, only to turn around and receive a Rock bottom and people's elbow to close the show. < Why? It will spill over to Raw which equals big ratings and Vince is happy, that's why. The ridiculous pop The Rock got in Chicago will be 10 times louder and the crowd will be amped to see The Rock at Wrestlemania again. (Similar to Hogan at X8)

4. Rock and Cena must happen, and Cena must turn heel or at least be a tweener. He will be booed badly in every live confrontation. Not because Cena sucks, but because it's The Rock. Cena was booed almost as bad as WM 22 when Chicago chanted "FU CENA." A returning part time rock (if this happens) will not have a crowd turn on him in favor of Cena. The writers should just turn Cena heel for a month or two like HBK vs Hogan back in 2005. Just play on how it eats at Cena that the crowd hates him and no many what he does he will NEVER be excepted like The Rock or Austin were (which, while i don't mind Cena, is truth)

5. I've read this board for YEARS...and everyone begged for the rock to come back, and he came back for the love of the business, did the WWE a favor by spiking interest it hasn't had in maybe at least 4 years (Donald Trump Wrestlemania), and people hate on it. And when the Rock leaves to do a movie people will still hate. And when he comes back people will hate even more despite bitching about him not being there. And when he puts over Cena people will still hate. And if he puts over the Miz someday people will still hate. But it doesn't matter, because The Rock's legacy, even though the damn company he loves even tried to DOWNPLAY his impact from its biggest era, will still outshine the top faces of the company today.

Mock and flame away, it's what makes the IWC what it is lol. I hope SOME discussion come out of this.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Rock interrupting Cena would have made him look like a real cheap-talk asshole. He's been clamoring for Cena to address him as a man. Then Cena finally does this, face-to-face, and you want him to interrupt him? I believe that the character of The Rock is extremely intrigued and aggravated with John Cena. Is it that hard to believe that he might have wanted to finally hear what Cena has to say to him when he wasn't putting him down in a rap? What? The Rock of old never listened to people when they talked? This feud is personal. And for it to continue to be personal and end with up as a nicely-built feud like the IWC always wants, there must be words spoken.

I very much enjoyed the segment. AA to Rock was and epic moment that will live forever.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

amazing segment. cena earnt alot of respect back from me for that promo. it was great. rock didnt say much in response but it was still pretty fucking deep to, tho im not a religious guy and ive never heard rock talking about that stuff before it sounded pretty damn epic.
miz was the lamb for the slaughter but he did alright to.


im liking the team bring it stuff to. im trying to follow my dreams so hearing a guy like rock who has achieved his through bringing it is motivating as fuck. if you cant appreciate that your a morose bitter asshole.


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

I really liked the segment. The electricity that Rock created was amazing! It almost reminded me of the Attitude Era....almost. Cena came off as a complete dillhole though. I told my brother, "watch, Cena is gonna get Rock." It was one of the best segments(IMO)I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LAOCH said:


> Rock interrupting Cena would have made him look like a real cheap-talk asshole. He's been clamoring for Cena to address him as a man. Then Cena finally does this, face-to-face, and you want him to interrupt him? I believe that the character of The Rock is extremely intrigued and aggravated with John Cena. Is it that hard to believe that he might have wanted to finally hear what Cena has to say to him when he wasn't putting him down in a rap? What? The Rock of old never listened to people when they talked? This feud is personal. And for it to continue to be personal and end with up as a nicely-built feud like the IWC always wants, there must be words spoken.
> 
> I very much enjoyed the segment. AA to Rock was and epic moment that will live forever.


Yes I would have enjoyed it a lot more if The Rock interrupted Cena. Especially during the beginning when Cena was kissing ass. I get what you are saying about this feud being personal but I feel that a lot of people wanted to see The Rock do what he does best and that is insult people.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> i thought the segment was good until miz showed up.


he was there? LOL 

... oh god help the wwe if that's their champion and main eventer :no:


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Crayo said:


> Shut up hater. Cena outstaged everyone, like it or not. Miz was awesome again too. Rock was also great, but Cena dominated.


Oh FFS, someone tell the Cena kid that its past his bedtime.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Oh my god that segment was just electrifying I loved Rock owning Miz but Rock getting owned by Cena was wrong


^^^^ This is what I come here for.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Like evey time.

Cena has owned The Rock.


Anyone saying different are just caught up by the fact The Rock is back.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

exile123 said:


> Oh FFS, someone tell the Cena kid that its past his bedtime.


It's true, it's damn true!

Oh, not what you said. The fact Cena shut Rock down AGAIN!


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Like every time.

The Rock has owned Cena.

Anyone saying different are just caught up by the fact Cena likes fruity pebbles.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao This thread is hilarious. For supposed smart fans I think 90% of this board still can't figure out reality.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

It was a fantastic segment, the first time Cena and Rock in a ring together and it delivered. Cena's promo was awesome, when he cuts serious promos is when his at his best promo wise. Everything Cena said was believable and came out with great passion from Cena he was without doubt the MVP of the segment. The only thing that you could question about the segment is it isnt Cena/Rock at Wrestlemania. There was no mention of the title, no mention of Cena wanting to beat Miz to become WWE champion again. 

The Cena/Rock stuff was great stuff as it was always going to be, but really only Miz was the one to drive home about the match. I wasnt surprised that Rock got as physical as he did, and i did pop huge for Cena dropping Rock with the AA, a moment ive wanted to see for years. For the first ever Cena/Rock face to face promo it was fantastic. But they didnt sell the Wrestlematch with Cena and Miz like they should of been doing.


----------



## American Phenom (Dec 9, 2007)

I thought Cena was incredible on the mic. Everything was relevant and well spoken.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> Like every time.
> 
> The Rock has owned Cena.
> 
> Anyone saying different are just caught up by the fact Cena likes fruity pebbles.


Hey, every promo by Cena has made great points or shut The Rock down leaving him to explain himself or just making him look stupid.

The Rock just replys with Flintstone jokes and antics.

Then Cena shuts him down again.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

My thoughts are that Miz didn't need to be involved.


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

cena was the man! id rather cena taught rock a lesson and im 25 year old so its not all kids


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

fox10123 said:


> cena was the man! id rather cena taught rock a lesson and im 25 year old so its not all kids


Yeah man, I have been watching since '97. Not just Rock clips on Youtube.


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

TelkEvolon said:


> Yeah man, I have been watching since '97. Not just Rock clips on Youtube.


well i think i could beat 97 but its not a competition.
im just stating the fact that its not all kids that is on the cena side.
that ending to raw was class cena showed how big he is


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



Optikk said:


> ...wow
> 
> i find that idiotic part a bit hilarious since you dont seem to have heard of contraception
> 
> ...


Um...how would it make me a idiot? Wouldn't it make the people who somehow got themselves pregnant at that age even bigger idiots if they never heard of Contraceptions? 

And yes, I have heard of them thank you very much. Condoms would be another lightly way to put it if I'm not mistaken? I'm sure there are other ways if I'm not wrong...

And to answer your question...I honestly don't know lol.



AnotherDamnAlias said:


> Like every time.
> 
> The Rock has owned Cena.
> 
> Anyone saying different are just caught up by the fact Cena likes fruity pebbles.


I don't really understand how the Rock owned Cena in this segment...



The-Rock-Says said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qk_IO1Qi8U


Oh please, Punk was more entertaining last night than the Rock was. At least Punk can get over as a mid card face, something the Rock failed miserably to do. Also Punk has actually put on five star matches in his career, what the hell has the Rock done other than put on main event matches at Mania that were good at best?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't really see how he got owned either, he basically agreed with everything the rock said about him so it's basically like what the fuck can the rock say to that? Shit i'd end up speaking about god too.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Througout the show i was thinking of what order they would bring out each guy for the big segment. They did it the right way it had to be Cena and Rock going back and forth but Miz did feel like an afterthought and a joke compared the Cena and Rock. Maybe they could have had Miz come out first then he and Rock go back and forth then the big Rock/Cena confrontation. When Rock and Cena were about to go at it and the crowd wanted it then Miz came out killed the segment a bit, but it didnt in the end. But Miz and the WWE title should of been placed better and stronger in the segment.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena was pathetic tonight IMO. He talks trash about the Rock and then when he is face to face with him he kisses his butt. It was like Cena knew he had to say great things about the Rock in order to not be booed out of the building. And Cena's line about the Rock judging him was rediculous also considering that's how this whole feud started, Cena judging the Rock. 

I'm disappointed the writers wouldn't give the Rock a chance to respond. It's clear the writers are tying to protect Cena from being outclassed. That's why they had the Rock cut a promo before Cena was out there and why they never had Rock counter Cena's promo.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

TelkEvolon said:


> Hey, every promo by Cena has made great points or shut The Rock down leaving him to explain himself or just making him look stupid.
> 
> The Rock just replys with Flintstone jokes and antics.
> 
> Then Cena shuts him down again.


Shuts down The Rock with what? It can't be the Doctor of Suburbanomics raps he was doing that contained implications of giving The Rock a pearl necklace, which would indicate Cena admitted he was as the Rock use to say back in 99, "a little, comm-si, comm-sa"???

Storyline wise, Cena bitches about the rock not being around, but any fan with half a brain knows the rock has other obligations, like a real movie career.

I didn't see "I bring it Via Satellite" signs...

But after the rock simply said "Fruity Pebbles" and called him "Yabba Dabba Bitch" there were signs in the crowd. At Wrestlemania we'll probably see "Homeless Power Ranger" signs.

Vince and the writers can try and make Cena look as strong as ever and the Rock, based on reputation alone will always be above Cena, in popularity and notoriety, even if the Rock puts Cena over. Tell me next time there's a show called "You Can't See Me." 

Cena did GREAT in his promo Monday, and it was great seeing him stand up to the Rock, cause as mentioned in my response earlier, to casual fans (the target Vince wants to buy Mania) Cena was owned week after week. Cena established he doesn't care that he appeals to kids and women, and that's was a great moment for his character, i'll admit. But to say he owned the Rock the entire "feud?" 

We saw what the crowd at Chicago thought of Cena's "ownage." The "face" of the WWE getting booed out the building after sneak attacking one of the three biggest stars of all time who hasn't been around live for 7 years is PURE ownage. 

Pay attention at Mania when and if The Rock hits Cena with a Rock Bottom/People's Elbow...
It'll probably be one of the biggest pops of all time. Great ownage by John Cena.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

This segment was the one thing i was buzzing for the whole show and it delivered! im well aware of how good The Rock and Cena are on the mic and The Miz isnt far behind as far as im concerned the guy who looked the goofiest or out of place was Alex Riley but yeah its made me more excited for Mania...


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



XxPunkxX said:


> Um...how would it make me a idiot? Wouldn't it make the people who somehow got themselves pregnant at that age even bigger idiots if they never heard of Contraceptions?
> 
> And yes, I have heard of them thank you very much. Condoms would be another lightly way to put it if I'm not mistaken? I'm sure there are other ways if I'm not wrong...
> 
> ...


LMFAO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2EDR5kONCY <<<<< Rock as a midcard face in September 98 at a PPV called Breakdown. He was a still a heel in terms of character but it didn't matter cause the fans cheered too damn much. He would get MASSIVELY over within less than 2 months, becoming second to Austin during his PEAK in 98 only to be turned heel at Survivor Series...

If you're talking about ROCKY MAIVIA....than yeah, you have a point, but than the ROck embraced it and the Rock character was born...We all know how that turned out.

I think CM Punk is one of the best wrestlers around, but regards to that comment about the Rock (You didn't say Maivia) not getting over as a mid card face...just..just..no.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

JTB33b said:


> I'm disappointed the writers wouldn't give the Rock a chance to respond. It's clear the writers are tying to protect Cena from being outclassed. That's why they had the Rock cut a promo before Cena was out there and why they never had Rock counter Cena's promo.


Rock did have chance to respond he responded with the only god can judge you line. I cant imagine for one second a writer actually writing that line for The Rock that came from him and that was his comeback to Cena.


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

I honestly wonder about the average age of the people on this board sometimes, lol....


Also, for all the people saying that Miz felt like an afterthought....You do relize that's the point right? The point being that Rock and especially Cena are so wrapped up in their own stupid arguments with each other that they keep overlooking him, lol? That's part of the damn storyline!

Granted, I'm almost a 100% positive that come WM Rock and Cena are going to put their differences aside and realize the one definite thing they have in common with each other is the fact that they both hate Miz's guts, lol. Thus, they will both gang up on him in some way and kick his ass (probs after the match) ending the feud (between Rock and Cena) and letting Rock leave once again on good standing having showed he respects Cena (and ultimatly helped Miz by showing he gave enough of a damn about him to notice he was a good heel, worthy of an ass-kicking).

But, yeah, IMO the neglect of Miz as I'm watching the storyline unfold, is totally on purpose.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

keie said:


> I honestly wonder about the average age of the people on this board sometimes, lol....
> 
> 
> Also, for all the people saying that Miz felt like an afterthought....You do relize that's the point right? The point being that Rock and especially Cena are so wrapped up in their own stupid arguments with each other that they keep overlooking him, lol? That's part of the damn storyline!
> ...


I doubt that considering that Cena just gave the Rock the AA. Rock already got his payback on the Miz with the people's elbow. So realistically the Rock's issues with the Miz have been taken care of unless the Miz does something early on at WM to the Rock. I can't see Cena giving Rock his finishing maneuver without receiving the Rock's in return.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not talking about what the masses liked more. The masses are idiots!

Rock comes out and makes fun of Cena making no points, just funny little jokes, saying Cena sucks.

Cena responds with a rap and his own funny jokes that are harder hitting, then makes points about The Rock not being around forever and then wanting to come back and be the peoples champ, while Cena has been around and carried WWE for years

The Rock then uses most of his next promo to try and explain and cover up the holes Cena shot in him. Then makes some more jokes.

Cena jokes around again and makes the point of The Rock not showing up live.

Rock makes some more jokes.

Cena takes every joke and point Rock makes and makes him seem like an idiot/asshole.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

TelkEvolon said:


> I'm not talking about what the masses liked more. The masses are idiots!
> 
> Rock comes out and makes fun of Cena making no points, just funny little jokes, saying Cena sucks.
> 
> ...


The Rock made a mockery of how much of a joke Cena's character is whereas Cena can't bash Rock the character. And the Rock owned Cena right off the start when he said the WWE has gone from the powerful Austin 3:16 to the Dominant and iconic Can you smell what the Rock is cooking, all the way to You can't shee me. Rock made it well known what a big step down Cena is from Austin and the Rock and it's 100% true. Cena is not even worthy of carrying the Rock's bags when it comes to this business ad what the Rock has accomplished.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

TelkEvolon said:


> I'm not talking about what the masses liked more. The masses are idiots!
> 
> Rock comes out and makes fun of Cena making no points, just funny little jokes, saying Cena sucks.
> 
> ...


Rock took shots at Cena The character.

Cena took shots at Rock The person.

Cena has no personality outside his character so Rock couldn't get as personal about it.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*As i've said before the problem with this storyline is the whole "Rock left" crap. He said in a magazine a few years back that he quietly retired (not mentioning the fact that vince didn't renew his contract) so why was he obligated to return. You mean to tell me that if you retire your job one day you're going to show up off and on just to show your former coworkers you still care? Is jerry rice going to suit up for the 49ers periodically just to show how much he loved San Francisco?*


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

So about this whole segment. I think Cena did an amazing job with his promo. I mean he acted like a pansy at first saying the Rock is great and electrifying, but then after that he pretty much owned The rock pretty good. I was actually really into it. The Miz with A-ry was jokes, but in a good way. And Rock getting owned by the AA after was pretty interesting to say the least.

My guess is at Mania either Cena wins the title, Miz jobs, and Cena get's rock bottomed right after, or Cena gets screwed by the rock and Miz retains. Either or I suppose but I would go with my first guess.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Cena looked like a Jobber next to The Rock


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

TheEliteOne said:


> Cena looked like a Jobber next to The Rock


Yeah your right


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

In my opinion, that was the greatest promo Cena has ever given. Just epic. And I marked out when he AA'ed Rock.


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

brian8448 said:


> I thought Cena was corny and goofy and ruined what should've been an epic moment. Rock looked very intense last night and Cena ruined a potential faceoff by acting like he didn't care (regardless if it was booked that way or not).


Agree with that, Cena pulled it back when he was serious though, but it would've been a more epic promo if he was serious the whole way though. I do now understand why people complain about a Cena when hes being corny and goofy, it can take the epicness out of a moment.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



XxPunkxX said:


> what the hell has the Rock done other than put on main event matches at Mania that were good at best?


Since when was Good at best a bad thing? If its good its good.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

I personally thought the segment was awesome, but I do agree Cena being more "serious" would have made it that much more epic. Either way, everyone involved in the segment did fantastic, Alex Riley included.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

Cena's promo was incredibly lame and eye-roll inducing... *until* he got serious with it, which was far far better. That salvaged his end of it.

The Rock was fantastic, but did anyone feel like the writers just didn't have enough material? There shoulda been some serious back and forth. I feel like the storyline is a little half-baked. It's not even clear to me what they are feuding about other than Cena's public comments some time back.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Why does it matter if The Rock can or can't get over as a midcard face? The reason he couldn't is because he propelled into superstardom so damn fast with the Rock character that by the time he turned face he wasn't a midcarder anymore.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



XxPunkxX said:


> Oh please, Punk was more entertaining last night than the Rock was.


see something like that clearly tells everyone

"*hey, I'm trolling for attention!*"

:no:


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

What I want to know is how Cena any good when he was serious and how did he make ROck look stupid?? The only thing I remember him saying was something about the Rock judging him, when he judged Rock first. Then Rock countered and made him look stupid and like he was gonna catch an ass whoopin'. I don't see/hear the ownage.


----------



## Bighead (Oct 29, 2004)

Apparently Cena forgot that the entire WWE is based on judgments. The fans judge the superstars and whether or not they entertain them and by how much. If you follow Cena's logic however, no fan can judge any superstar. Hell, NO-ONE can judge anyone on ANYTHING.

Does no-one else seriously see how stupid the points Cena made were? Its not even his fault either, it was that damned script.


----------



## tjay3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bighead said:


> Apparently Cena forgot that the entire WWE is based on judgments. The fans judge the superstars and whether or not they entertain them and by how much. If you follow Cena's logic however, no fan can judge any superstar. Hell, NO-ONE can judge anyone on ANYTHING.
> 
> Does no-one else seriously see how stupid the points Cena made were? Its not even his fault either, it was that damned script.


Thumbs up to ur point! During all these weex,what I saw in this ROCK/CENA battle is,
when rock tryna reason with cena,cena was tryin to sell records and play comedy jokes.
when rock is addressing him like a man, he is actin like a kid,
when rock is bringing it to his face,he is down on his knees suckin'it.
when rock is ready to fight,he got saved by Miz'z interruption,(well,I know this ain't his fault.)
but when rock finished ass-kickin on miz and A-ri,he jumped on the rock with a cheapshot from behind.
come on,cena,don't clown urself like dat,no disrespect,but could you man da F up a little,thanx!


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

tjay3 said:


> Thumbs up to ur point! During all these weex,what I saw in this ROCK/CENA battle is,
> when rock tryna reason with cena,cena was tryin to sell records and play comedy jokes.
> when rock is addressing him like a man, he is actin like a kid,
> when rock is bringing it to his face,he is down on his knees suckin'it.
> ...


absolutely spot on! CENA SUCKS


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

just in case anyone wanted to re-watch that night 






pay close attention to 
-the reactions Rock got.. 
-the reactions of the crowd when Rock and Cena are in the ring at the same time
-the shots of Cena's fans.. all kids holding up Cena signs wearing his power ranger tshirt (lol)
-when the Miz makes an apperance truly you were like.. "What? he part of this too? what he doing here?" .. truly the wwe champ has become a mere afterthought :no:

anyhows enjoy  and to those who think Cena killed it.. you still feel the same way re-watching it? hmm?


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

The crowd know whats up, Rock is the best and Cena is just a lost power ranger, your meant to be the biggest face and your getting boo'd. People gonna say the same happened to rock when he went up against hogan, but the reaction was split 50/50 and by the end of the match they were all chanting rocky.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Bighead said:


> Apparently Cena forgot that the entire WWE is based on judgments. The fans judge the superstars and whether or not they entertain them and by how much. If you follow Cena's logic however, no fan can judge any superstar. Hell, NO-ONE can judge anyone on ANYTHING.
> 
> Does no-one else seriously see how stupid the points Cena made were? Its not even his fault either, it was that damned script.


*Cena's points and stupidity usually go hand in hand so I think that surprises no one.*


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

CharliePrince said:


> just in case anyone wanted to re-watch that night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly feel that Cena was the main part of the whole thing. The Rock didn't really get a chance in saying too much other than the beginning. Would have been great to see him talk more after Cena said all he had to say. The Miz part was great as well, but I definitely felt like "damn he just ruined what could have been an epic moment." That is what the Miz was there for though and he played his part well. Overall I think the segment was great. Cena did well and so did Miz under all the pressure. It's not easy going out there and talking crap about The Rock and having it go so well, but they both pulled it off.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: That attitude adjuster was for the fans of wrestling*



The Main Headliner said:


> LMFAO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2EDR5kONCY <<<<< Rock as a midcard face in September 98 at a PPV called Breakdown. He was a still a heel in terms of character but it didn't matter cause the fans cheered too damn much. He would get MASSIVELY over within less than 2 months, becoming second to Austin during his PEAK in 98 only to be turned heel at Survivor Series...
> 
> ...


Okay sorry, yes I did mean Maivia, the low point in Dwaynes wrestling career. Sorry if I was misleading in my post in any way.


----------



## Cysquatch (Jun 28, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks Rocky said more by circling impatiently than Cena did in his whole juvenile rant?


----------



## Ravishing23 (Sep 29, 2009)

Pretty much everything has been said, I read about half of the pages on this thread so I don't know if anyone mentioned it. I think Rock sold his beating from Miz and the other guy well. I think the other guy and Miz sold their beating real poorly, the punches on the first guy didn't look like they were connecting, maybe Rock is at fault. Miz just got right up after the elbow, Rock should have picked him up and then tossed him over, instead Miz got right up on his own Ric Flair style and then Rock tossed him.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

This thread makes my head hurt.


----------



## LocoLuchador (Mar 31, 2011)

Cena carried that promo.

Rock did the same song and dance.

Cena got the crowd to agree with him and cheer what he said. It was brilliant. You would think that Cena would get booed out the ring but he actually played the crowd perfectly.


----------



## WenchMan (Feb 17, 2011)

LocoLuchador said:


> Cena carried that promo.
> 
> Rock did the same song and dance.
> 
> Cena got the crowd to agree with him and cheer what he said. It was brilliant. You would think that Cena would get booed out the ring but he actually played the crowd perfectly.


AGREE AGREE AGREE!!!! So much Cena hate on here.

After Cenas promo I had no idea what the Rock could come back with...

And he comes back with some generic "Im gonna whoop your candy-ass" type bullshit

I couldnt wait to see Cena whoop Rocks candyass


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

LocoLuchador said:


> Cena carried that promo.
> 
> Rock did the same song and dance.
> 
> *Cena got the crowd to agree with him and cheer what he said.* It was brilliant. You would think that Cena would get booed out the ring but he actually played the crowd perfectly.


Which one of these are you....
This








or this.....


----------



## LocoLuchador (Mar 31, 2011)

Kingofstuff said:


> Which one of these are you....
> This
> 
> 
> ...


go watch it and come back at me.

the fans were agreeing with Cena and he played them perfectly.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

LocoLuchador said:


> go watch it and come back at me.
> 
> the fans were agreeing with Cena and he played them perfectly.


Translation: Both


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

LocoLuchador said:


> Cena carried that promo.
> 
> Rock did the same song and dance.
> 
> Cena got the crowd to agree with him and cheer what he said. It was brilliant. You would think that Cena would get booed out the ring but he actually played the crowd perfectly.



1. What did Cena say that made the crowd cheer what he said.

2. Cena didn't get booed out the ring, but he still got majorly booed through the whole thing.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

WenchMan said:


> After Cenas promo I had no idea what the Rock could come back with...
> 
> And he comes back with some generic "Im gonna whoop your candy-ass" type bullshit


*This* is true.



Kingofstuff said:


> Which one of these are you....
> This


*This* makes you a dickhead.



LocoLuchador said:


> the fans were agreeing with Cena and he played them perfectly.


*This* is why Cena fans are looked upon as idiots by a lot of people. This statement is completely bullshit, and you're making Cena marks (me, for example) look bad.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

WenchMan said:


> AGREE AGREE AGREE!!!! So much Cena hate on here.
> 
> After Cenas promo I had no idea what the Rock could come back with...
> 
> ...


Cena was spitting all that bullshit and the crowd cut him off with the biggest CENA SUCKS chant ever heard on Raw while the "generic" Rock line led to a standing ovation. Poor Net geeks. They can't even comprehend anymore.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

The way this is: Rock > Cena.

The way it could be if it carries on as it is: Rock > Miz > Cena.

Now I don't hate Cena, he's good. But Rock is better, was better and always will be better than Cena.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

LocoLuchador said:


> Cena carried that promo.
> 
> Rock did the same song and dance.
> 
> Cena got the crowd to agree with him and cheer what he said. It was brilliant. *You would think that Cena would get booed out the ring *but he actually played the crowd perfectly.


Interesting.


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

LocoLuchador said:


> Cena carried that promo.
> 
> Rock did the same song and dance.
> 
> Cena got the crowd to agree with him and cheer what he said. It was brilliant. You would think that Cena would get booed out the ring but he actually played the crowd perfectly.


Ok Helen Keller


----------



## bronxbomber (Jan 30, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> There's no way that's going to happen IMO.
> 
> Rock's a babyface. He'll "surprisingly" help Cena win. Raise his hand, hand him the belt, hug him...bla bla bla...to close the show.
> 
> Next night on Raw he'll saw "John Cena, you earned my respect. The company is on your back now...bla bla bla". Then Cena comes out as a bigger babyface than ever and we're back to business as usual.


I agree. Rock is all for the business and he will put Cena over big time but I would bet everythign that some where in there, whether it be at Mania or the next night on Raw, Rock will be giving Cena a Rock Bottom as payback and a beautiful people's elbow. Then will have a nice segment between him and the Millions of Rock's fan around the world.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

bronxbomber said:


> Rock is all for the business.


He's so "all for the business" indeed, that he would leave for seven years without thinking twice. What a passionate love he has for the business.


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> He's so "all for the business" indeed, that he would leave for seven years without thinking twice. What a passionate love he has for the business.


It's time to stop whining about this. He gave the WWE a lot of years. Every man has a right to pursue any dream they want. Rock wanted to give acting a try, there is nothing wrong with that.

As for the "all for the business" comment, I think he was referring to how The Rock has always been willing to put over other wrestlers if it would help the business. He never put himself above the business by refusing to put someone else over.


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

Cena will beat Miz, but The Rock will give him the Rock Bottom. After that promo, I think a match at SS is likely.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Anyone over 20 won't hear a bad word said about Rock, like someone is insulting their dad who has found the cure for cancer. Cena is far from perfect, but it'd be nice to see him get credit for a change. Sure he's done some fucking awful stuff during this feud but he, along with Miz were both more impressive than The Rock on monday, just a shame it is hard for some to admit it. Nexus One apparently believes wrestling is real and 'Cena will get what is coming to him'. Stop talking like this is the mafia and look at my sig, that's especially for you.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Kingofstuff said:


> Which one of these are you....
> This
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Munji (Feb 9, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> He's so "all for the business" indeed, that he would leave for seven years without thinking twice. What a passionate love he has for the business.


Oh just shut the fuck up.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I think it's somewhat impressive that a guy can come back after seven years and everyone still remembers and chants along with his catchphrases.

As somewhat noted earlier, it was kind of odd that as soon as Rock dropped the people's elbow, the Miz sprang up and headed toward the ropes, where Rock tossed him over. This was just done to give Cena the space to set up the AA, I guess. But it does come across looking a little like poor selling.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

iarwain said:


> I think it's somewhat impressive that a guy can come back after seven years and everyone still remembers and chants along with his catchphrases.
> 
> As somewhat noted earlier, it was kind of odd that as soon as Rock dropped the people's elbow, the Miz sprang up and headed toward the ropes, where Rock tossed him over. This was just done to give Cena the space to set up the AA, I guess. * But it does come across looking a little like poor selling.*


I mean....Rock backflipped after a stunner.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I mean....Rock backflipped after a stunner.


but you have to understand Rock... he *LOVES* selling and putting people over

he is the single greatest paradox because he always sells and puts people over and yet his popularity grows exponentially

...truth is the only time I ever saw the Rock get his due recognition (aka win) was the biggest match of them all ... and kudos to Hogan


----------



## symotree (Feb 27, 2010)

sinnica said:


> Exactly what I was going here to post, he really did good tonight,


I agree. If anyone was a bit of a let down it was Miz, and I'm a pretty big Miz fan. He seemed slightly overwhelmed by the moment. That said, he did a pretty damn good job. Overall the whole thing was solid I thought.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

No one sells a move like HBK,


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

CharliePrince said:


> but you have to understand Rock... he *LOVES* selling and putting people over
> 
> he is the single greatest paradox because he always sells and puts people over and yet his popularity grows exponentially
> 
> ...truth is the only time I ever saw the Rock get his due recognition (aka win) was the biggest match of them all ... and kudos to Hogan


Now I am not comparing the results, but you think Miz did not enjoy putting DBD over? Miz totally follows alot of rock's isms professionally. Just comparing the two.


----------



## AB_WWEU PWE (Mar 31, 2011)

I think its a pretty good storyline thus far. Can't wait until after WM to see what Rock will do.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The best seller of all time is Scott Hall. Or Over-selling. The height he'd get from selling Diamond Cutters and Stone Cold Stunners was nothing short of incredible.

Cena never sells an out of the ring beatdown. I don't know if that is his idea or creative's, but he no sold 3 straight Miz beatdowns. The Miz, physically, is looking like a bitch in this feud. I hope its classic he-can't-win-so-of-course-he-does booking.

I want Miz to retain sooooooooo badly.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So, like, I don't get it.

Is the top face supposed to act completely injured from a beatdown? Cause I can bet a lot on money on the times Austin got his ass whooped and came back either next week or the same night and exacted his revenge.

What I don't understand is how Cena not appearing beaten the next week makes Miz's beatdowns useless? A full week happened, and it's not like he left Cena in a pool of blood. I don't get it. The man could limp down the ring for a full 10 minutes and people could still say "The nerve of this no-selling bitch to appear after he got his ass kicked next week."

I don't understand. Are people saying it because it's an objective view, or because they blindly hate Cena so much they want him to sell a papercut forever? Because there doesn't seem to be any gray area with you guys.

If that's the case, The Rock should definitely not appear at Wrestlemania, cause he was obviously in complete and utter pain from that Miz/Riley beatdown and the AA. Or was the AA too weak?

I mean, selling matters right? Rocky should be in no condition to fight, right?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I realize he shouldn't sell like a slug, but if somebody gets 3 straight belt-assisted and lackey-assisted beatdowns it ought to show a little bit.

It could even help Wrestlemania by making it look like the beatdowns wore Cena down and could give The Miz a chance to win.


----------



## LocoLuchador (Mar 31, 2011)

I have seen the Rock get hit by a truck while he was in an ambulance and come back the next week to beat up the NWO.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> He's so "all for the business" indeed, that he would leave for seven years without thinking twice. What a passionate love he has for the business.


Its really time to let this go. Honestly. Noone but bitter fans still hold onto to crap like this. He retired, and moved on with his life, but always left the door open to return and have fun, thats what he is doing now. Chris Jericho left the WWE in 2005 and never came back till 2007. During that time he did nothing related to wrestling and went after his other dreams. The only difference is that he was gone for 2 years as to Rock's 7.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Leave for 7 years? Nah..he was around in 2007 and 2009. That's just a fake John Cena perception on things. The Rock retired after the WWE didn't want him heading into 2005. The Rock COULD shoot about that but he's so talented, he doesn't even need to use that leverage. All he has to do is call out Cena on his hypocrisy.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Its really time to let this go. Honestly. Noone but bitter fans still hold onto to crap like this. He retired, and moved on with his life, but always left the door open to return and have fun, thats what he is doing now. Chris Jericho left the WWE in 2005 and never came back till 2007. During that time he did nothing related to wrestling and went after his other dreams. The only difference is that he was gone for 2 years as to Rock's 7.


you realize that's a 5 year difference lmao. you also realize the rock is the best in wwf/wwe history.jericho also came back full time not to guest host and then do via satellite every week.


----------



## DrHouse (Apr 2, 2011)

It's only selfish to want someone to stay in WWE who has other goals in life. 

That's like telling someone that has worked at your favorite fast food joint for years that you knew who decides to move up and work a corporate job that they only moved on to bigger and better things because they didn't appreciate the customers. If something bigger and better opens up for just about anyone in this world, they are going to follow through with it. And that's not to say they will forget about where they moved up from, that's just them living life to the fullest.

As for the segment. I liked it. I didn't expect John Cena to hit the AA on Rock in the end. They all had some interesting lines


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

randyorton8 said:


> you realize that's a 5 year difference lmao. you also realize the rock is the best in wwf/wwe history.jericho also came back full time not to guest host and then do via satellite every week.


I know the difference. "The only difference is that he was gone for 2 years as to Rock's 7." Did you miss when I put that.


----------

